#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Женщины в Тхераваде

## Мира Смирнова

Сегодня, анализируя происходящее на форуме, возникло ощущение, что в нашей традиции очень мало женщин. 
Активно постим только я, Женя и Лена. Интересно, почему так?

 Я, конечно, встречала выражение, что "буддизм - не женская религия", но настолько...В других традициях, вроде, поболе девушек будет.

Вопрос не совсем праздный: мне подумалось, если бы было больше девушек может межтрадиционные диспуты мягче бы проходилии и разборок было бы меньше (все-таки мы миролюбивые существа и не выносим грубости).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2017), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> "буддизм - не женская религия"


Буддизм не женская религия или тхеравада не женская традиция?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Эделизи (07.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Женщин много. По крайней мере уж точно не меньше, чем мужчин. К нам в центр как нить заезжайте.. )

А диспуты шли ещё со времён самого Будды, так что явление это естественное. Беда и пичаль, правда, что чаще всего диспуты в истерику превращаются, вместо, собстна, диспутов-то. Но тут опять же ничё не поделать, ибо... -(

----------

Алексей Е (09.09.2013), Велеслав (08.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Сергей Ч (07.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Женщин много. По крайней мере уж точно не меньше, чем мужчин. К нам в центр как нить заезжайте.. )
> 
> А диспуты шли ещё со времён самого Будды, так что явление это естественное. Беда и пичаль, правда, что чаще всего диспуты в истерику превращаются, вместо, собстна, диспутов-то. Но тут опять же ничё не поделать, ибо... -(


Зом, расскажите про женскую монашескую традицию в Тхераваде тогда.

----------

Tong Po (09.09.2013), Буль (07.09.2013), Эделизи (07.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Зом, расскажите про женскую монашескую традицию в Тхераваде тогда.


Вы имеете в виду древнюю, или новодельную? Если древнюю, то женщин много было. Если новодельную, их мало, потому что их легитимность под вопросом. Но зато достаточно их в виде "полумонашествующих" как то _мэ чи_ в Таиланде с 8-10 обетами и постоянным целомудрием, а также их аналоги в Бирме-Ланке. У нас есть как минимум 2 русских мэ чи, живущих в Тае на ПМЖ.

----------

Алексей Е (09.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Сергей Ч (07.09.2013), Тао (07.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (07.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Зом, расскажите про женскую монашескую традицию в Тхераваде тогда.


Я могу в двух словах "она прервалась".

----------

Алексей Е (09.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Женщин много. По крайней мере уж точно не меньше, чем мужчин. К нам в центр как нить заезжайте.. )


Это очень радует!
Приеду в октябре на празднование годовщины и принятие Прибежища (уговорила бханте Топпера, йес!)

----------

Zom (07.09.2013), Буль (07.09.2013), Велеслав (08.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Тао (07.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Буддизм не женская религия или тхеравада не женская традиция?


Вообще, во фразе был именно буддизм, а вот на счет традиции... разве может быть женская или не женская традиция?

----------

Сергей Ч (07.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А диспуты шли ещё со времён самого Будды, так что явление это естественное. Беда и пичаль, правда, что чаще всего диспуты в истерику превращаются, вместо, собстна, диспутов-то. Но тут опять же ничё не поделать, ибо... -(


Да неужели со времен Будды осталось что-то не выясненным?
 Мне кажется это здоровый мужской "инстинкт спорания", нет?

----------


## Eugeny

http://www.theravada.ru/History/Old-...y-buddhism.htm

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Сегодня, анализируя происходящее на форуме, возникло ощущение, что в нашей традиции очень мало женщин. 
> Активно постим только я, Женя и Лена. Интересно, почему так?
> 
>  Я, конечно, встречала выражение, что "буддизм - не женская религия", но настолько...В других традициях, вроде, поболе девушек будет.
> 
> Вопрос не совсем праздный: мне подумалось, если бы было больше девушек может межтрадиционные диспуты мягче бы проходилии и разборок было бы меньше (все-таки мы миролюбивые существа и не выносим грубости).


я думаю потому что Буддийская Дхамма не эмоциональна. ну нету у нас "соплей в сахаре" как у кришнаитов. 
имхо моё мнение

----------

Raudex (09.09.2013), Нар (09.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Я могу в двух словах "она прервалась".


А почему ее не восстанавливают? Абсурд же какой-то. 
Хорошие учителя-тхеравадины, как я поняла, пытаются восстановить женскую традицию.
П.С.
Женщинам монашество нужнее, чем мужчинам, это мое мнение.

----------


## Zom

> Да неужели со Времен Будды осталось что-то не выясненным?
> Мне кажется это здоровый мужской "инстинкт спорания", нет?


Это естественная реакция людей, когда одни говорят "это так", а другие не согласны, или те говорят "это так", и не согласны первые. Во времена Будды был бонус - адекватные ученики могли просто пойти и спросить у арахантов или у самого Будды и расставить все точки над i. А потом, особенно когда почили последние официально признанные самим Буддой араханты, кто угодно "шибко умный" мог начать трактовать так, как ему угодно - и поэтому полемики и расколы были неизбежны. Будда это знал, остались сутты с его пророчествами на этот счёт. Поэтому это нужно воспринимать просто как данность. Ну и неправильные идеи, когда есть на то конкретные основания, нужно конечно по возможности исправлять, ибо это полезно.

 Далее, в будущем появятся монахи, которые неразвиты в теле, неразвиты в нравственности, неразвиты в уме, неразвиты в мудрости. Они, будучи неразвитыми в теле... нравственности... уме... мудрости, не будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются словами Татхагаты – глубокие, глубокие в своём значении, сверхмирские, связанные с пустотностью. Они не будут склонять к ним ухо, не будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании, не будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Вместо этого они будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются литературными работами: труды поэтов, что изящны в звучании и изящны в риторике, труды чужаков, слова учеников. Они будут склонять к ним ухо. Они будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании. Они будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Таким образом, из искажённой Дхаммы проистекает искажённая дисциплина; из искажённой дисциплины – искажённая Дхамма.

Это, монахи, четвёртая будущая опасность, невозникшая в настоящем, котороя возникнет в будущем. Будьте бдительны к ней, и, будучи бдительными, *поступайте так, чтобы устранить её*.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm




> А почему ее не восстанавливают? Абсурд же какой-то.
> Хорошие учителя-тхеравадины, как я поняла, пытаются восстановить женскую традицию.
> П.С.Женщинам монашество нужнее, чем мужчинам, это мое мнение.


Пытаются восстановить, как правило, западные монахи, которые с молоком матери впитали чисто западническую идею "все - равны". А реальность - она не о том, что все равны. Более того, традиционное буддийское женское монашество и мужское - даже они сильно не равны и для женщин больше дисциплинарных правил и они гораздо суровее. 

Ни одна Сангха в тхеравадинских странах не восстанавливает у себя монашество, вероятно, по трём причинам. Во-первых, есть двоякое толкование возможности восстановить. С одной стороны вроде есть лазейка, а с другой её нет. Во-вторых, тхеравада очень консервативна, включая общество, и введение нового института может расколоть буддийское общество надвое - что очень-очень плохо. И третье, Будда-то сам, собственно, не горел желанием постригать женщин в монахини. Будучи напрямую спрошенным об этом, он три раза отказывал и установил только путём обходных маневров со стороны Ананды, при этом, сделал пророчество, что благая (неискажённая) Дхамма просуществует в неискажённом виде всего 500 лет, а не 1000. Очевидно это весомые аргументы, почему главные советы Сангх не соглашаются на восстановление.

----------

Eugeny (07.09.2013), Kittisaro (07.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Велеслав (08.09.2013), Маркион (08.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вообще, во фразе был именно буддизм, а вот на счет традиции... разве может быть женская или не женская традиция?


Вообще, в заглавии - именно "тхеравада" написано.

----------

Neroli (07.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Сегодня, анализируя происходящее на форуме, возникло ощущение, что в нашей традиции очень мало женщин. 
> Активно постим только я, Женя и Лена. Интересно, почему так?


Просто пока вы постите, другие женщины сидят в ретритах  :Smilie:  А в таких местах тарелки, увы, не поставили пока.

----------

Ритл (08.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще, во фразе был именно буддизм, а вот на счет традиции... разве может быть женская или не женская традиция?


То ли Нероли, Нико, Пема, Аньезка, Pema Sonam не женщины, то ли не в Буддизме.

----------

Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вообще, в заглавии - именно "тхеравада" написано.


Ну, да, все правильно "Женщины в Тхераваде".
Тхеравада - буддистская традиция. Среди последователей есть как мужчины, так и женщины. Но мне показалось, что женщин не так много (судя по форуму).  И я решила выяснить как дела обстоят на самом деле. 
Тогда и вспомнилась фраза, услышанная когда-то, что буддизм вообще (не зависимо от традиции) не женская религия (в смысле, не очень нравится/подходит женщинам). Но ведь это, конечно, не правда.

----------


## Дордже

> То ли Нероли, Нико, Пема, Аньезка, Pema Sonam не женщины, то ли не в Буддизме.


Тибетская традиция не в счет:Р

----------

Neroli (07.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Просто пока вы постите, другие женщины сидят в ретритах  А в таких местах тарелки, увы, не поставили пока.


Здорово, если так!
Меня в ретрит семья не отпустит (ближайшие лет 10) :Frown:  Я бы не против!
Одна радость - постить! 
Женя, вот, на Шри-Ланке, Лена в Тайланде, а я на Урале! :Cry:

----------


## Аурум

Шерше, как говорится, ля фамм...

----------

Мира Смирнова (07.09.2013), Паня (08.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ни одна Сангха в тхеравадинских странах не восстанавливает у себя монашество, вероятно, по трём причинам. Во-первых, есть двоякое толкование возможности восстановить. С одной стороны вроде есть лазейка, а с другой её нет. Во-вторых, тхеравада очень консервативна, включая общество, и введение нового института может расколоть буддийское общество надвое - что очень-очень плохо. И третье, Будда-то сам, собственно, не горел желанием постригать женщин в монахини. Будучи напрямую спрошенным об этом, он три раза отказывал и установил только путём обходных маневров со стороны Ананды, при этом, сделал пророчество, что благая (неискажённая) Дхамма просуществует в неискажённом виде всего 500 лет, а не 1000. Очевидно это весомые аргументы, почему главные советы Сангх не соглашаются на восстановление.


Так у Будды вроде стиль такой: три раза отказывать.
Про 500 лет не поняла. Типа это из-за монахинь стало 500 а не 1000? И, если, можно, ссылку на эту сутту. Спасибо.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Тибетская традиция не в счет:Р


Да почему ж не в счет?!
Мне как раз и показалось, что в Тибетской традиции женщин не мало! И это прекрасно!

----------


## Аурум

> Да почему ж не в счет?!
> Мне как раз и показалось, что в Тибетской традиции женщин не мало! И это прекрасно!


Так вы же сами в заголовке написали "Женщины в Тхераваде". И говорили про женщин вашей традиции. Женщины тибетской традиции к Тхераваде не относятся.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Женщинам монашество нужнее, чем мужчинам, это мое мнение.


А почему Вы так считаете? (правда, интересно)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Так вы же сами в заголовке написали "Женщины в Тхераваде". И говорили про женщин вашей традиции. Женщины тибетской традиции к Тхераваде не относятся.


Ну не относятся, все равно, хорошо! Чем больше женщин в буддизме, тем лучше! :Smilie:  Как выянилось, и тхеравадинок не мало (просто они на форуме не пишут). Побываю в питерском центре - познакомлюсь!

----------

Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Так у Будды вроде стиль такой: три раза отказывать.


Если три раза отказывал - то это наоборот означает полный отказ. Обычно отказывал 2 раза, а на третий соглашался. 
А тут отказал 3 раза и ушёл в другой город (достали его уже потом, там )) Из этого можно сделать вывод, что общая польза от женского монашества была примерно такой же, как и вред. Поэтому Будда колебался. Если бы это было бы только полезно, он сразу бы согласился.




> Про 500 лет не поняла. Типа это из-за монахинь стало 500 а не 1000? И, если, можно, ссылку на эту сутту. Спасибо.


Да.

“Ананда, если бы женщины не получили [разрешения на] оставление жизни домохозяйской ради жизни бездомной в Дхамме и Винае, что провозглашены Татхагатой, то святая жизнь длилась бы долго. Благая Дхамма продержалась бы тысячу лет. Но, Ананда, поскольку женщины оставили жизнь домохозяйскую ради жизни бездомной в Дхамме и Винае, что провозглашены Татхагатой, то святая жизнь не продлится долго. Благая Дхамма продлится лишь пятьсот лет. 

Подобно тому, Ананда, как бродяжничающие грабители с лёгкостью нападают на те семьи, в которых много женщин и мало мужчин, точно также, в любой Дхамме и Винае, где женщины получают [разрешение на] оставление жизни домохозяйской ради жизни бездомной, святая жизнь не продлится долго.

AН 8.51 (плюс, дублируется в Винае)

----------

Eugeny (07.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (22.09.2015), Доня (18.07.2017), Ритл (11.09.2013), Сергей Ч (07.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Но, Ананда, поскольку женщины оставили жизнь домохозяйскую ради жизни бездомной в Дхамме и Винае, что провозглашены Татхагатой, то святая жизнь не продлится долго.


Сергей, мне всегда было интересно а почему Будда был против создания женского монашества?

----------


## Zom

Не знаю. Возможно потому, что это не способствует поддержанию Сангхи в сплочённом состоянии.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Не знаю. Возможно потому, что это не способствует поддержанию Сангхи в сплочённом состоянии.


Понятно!
Но ведь будучи женщиной я смогу достигнуть Ниббаны, или это не возможно?

----------


## Нико

> Я могу в двух словах "она прервалась".


В Китае -- нет, но это уже Махаяна. Вообще Виная в Тхераваде и Махаяне не сильно отличается вроде, но традиция бхикшуни в Тибете не устоялась.

----------

Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

PS. Никогда не видела в Индии тхеравадинских монахинь.

----------

Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Понятно!
> Но ведь будучи женщиной я смогу достигнуть Ниббаны, или это не возможно?


Это вопрос к Зому, но я думаю, сможете. Надо настраиваться на лучшее.

----------

Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Понятно!
> Но ведь будучи женщиной я смогу достигнуть Ниббаны, или это не возможно?


И мужчины, и женщины достигали архатства, а также меньших плодов пути. Вот, например, какая тётя жила в одной деревне: http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/dhp/dmpada/dhp35.htm

----------

Styeba (08.09.2013), Vladiimir (07.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (07.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Сергей, мне всегда было интересно а почему Будда был против создания женского монашества?


Конечно сможете, даже миряне смогут. Но мирянин если в течение недели не пострижётся в монахи после достижения Ниббаны, то каюк ему.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Здорово, если так!
> Меня в ретрит семья не отпустит (ближайшие лет 10) Я бы не против!
> Одна радость - постить! 
> Женя, вот, на Шри-Ланке, Лена в Тайланде, а я на Урале!


А я в Индии, увы

----------

Буль (08.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно сможете, даже миряне смогут. Но мирянин если в течение недели не пострижётся в монахи после достижения Ниббаны, то каюк ему.


В чем выражается каюк? Из нирваны выгонют?

----------

Буль (08.09.2013), Нико (08.09.2013), Паня (08.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Конечно сможете, даже миряне смогут. Но мирянин если в течение недели не пострижётся в монахи после достижения Ниббаны, то каюк ему.


Т.е. если мирянка не станет бхикшуни после достижения плода, то ей каюк. А она не станет, потому как бхикшуни уже нет - и поэтому её забодает бык.
Или "белые сёстры" таки подходят в качестве монахинь с полной брахмачарьей для архати?  :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В чем выражается каюк? Из нирваны выгонют?


Сто раз рассказывали - если мирянин, достигший плода архата, не пострижётся в монахи - то его бодает корова из прошлых жизней. В результате достижение нирваны, но недолгая жизнь после. Корова из прошлых жизней безжалостна  :Frown:

----------

Alex (08.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Дхармананда (08.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Т.е. если мирянка не станет бхикшуни после достижения плода, то ей каюк. А она не станет, потому как бхикшуни уже нет - и поэтому её забодает бык.
> Или "белые сёстры" таки подходят в качестве монахинь с полной брахмачарьей для архати?


Думаю Мэйчи вполне сойдёт, так как по сути всё тоже самое.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> В чем выражается каюк? Из нирваны выгонют?


Париниббана будет гарантирована

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сто раз рассказывали - если мирянин, достигший плода архата, не пострижётся в монахи - то его бодает корова из прошлых жизней. В результате достижение нирваны, но недолгая жизнь после. Корова из прошлых жизней безжалостна


Как это "после"? Вы сейчас про какую традицию говорите?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как это "после"? Вы сейчас про какую традицию говорите?


Про Тхераваду, Нико, про Тхераваду. Мирянину, достигшему Плода, в Тхераваде даётся неделя на пострижение - иначе он кармически загинается. Но это в принципе пофиг, благая жизнь прожита - всё, что надо, достигнуто.

Я вот думаю, что зря из этого анекдот такой развился - в принципе, достигший архатства и так живёт как монах, не очень понятно - нужны ли эти все церемонии или отшельничество вне сангхи тоже считается монашеством.

----------

Tong Po (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Про Тхераваду, Нико, про Тхераваду. Мирянину, достигшему Плода, в Тхераваде даётся неделя на пострижение - иначе он кармически загинается.


Новое, принципиальное, качественное отличие сейчас постигла. )

----------

Neroli (08.09.2013), Tong Po (09.09.2013), Аурум (08.09.2013), Буль (08.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.09.2013), Дхармананда (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

МЭ ЧИ КЭУ (1901-1991)

Мэ Чи Кэу считается одной из немногочисленных архати современности, т.е. достигших конечной цели буддизма — ниббаны. «Мэ Чи» на тайском означает «белая мать». Поскольку женская линия посвящения в монахини была утеряна в Тхераваде ещё в 11 веке, в Тайланде было решено утвердить институт «белых матерей», которые принимают 8 или 10 обетов мирянина, что включает в себя целибат и по сути равнозначно обетам младшего монаха — саманеры. Посвящённая в Мэ Чи женщина обривает голову и надевает особые белые одеяния, откуда и происходит название. http://theravada.ru/History/Biograf/kaew.htm

----------

Pema Sonam (08.09.2013), Tong Po (09.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Буль (08.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (08.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.09.2013), Дубинин (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Нико (08.09.2013), Паня (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> А почему Вы так считаете? (правда, интересно)


Женщинам труднее сегрегироваться. Буквально, женщине в возрасте не дают остаться одной. Сначала дети, потом дети детей. Как только она вздохнула свободней - родственники заболели и т.д. И так до полной выработки ресурса.
А так можно бросить все и уйти в монахини, пока еще есть силы, хоть с какой-то гарантией что не умрешь с голода.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> я думаю потому что Буддийская Дхамма не эмоциональна. ну нету у нас "соплей в сахаре" как у кришнаитов. 
> имхо моё мнение


Всю жизнь подтираю сопли в сахаре мужских представителей буддизма :Smilie:  Причем чисто по-мужски - и довольно жестко.

Вообще-то элемент веры и вдохновения необходим в буддизме мужчинам точно также, как женщинам.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Нико (08.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Женщинам труднее сегрегироваться. Буквально, женщине в возрасте не дают остаться одной. Сначала дети, потом дети детей. Как только она вздохнула свободней - родственники заболели и т.д. И так до полной выработки ресурса.
> А так можно бросить все и уйти в монахини, пока еще есть силы, хоть с какой-то гарантией что не умрешь с голода.


Силы могут быть в любом возрасте, деньги на еду тоже, дети могут рано вставать на ноги и сами помогать родителям, а родители и нездоровые родственники могут уходить из жизни или выздоравливать, не повисая на бедной женщине. И это все происходит кармически.

Иногда я думаю о своей жизни и ясно понимаю, что в некотором смысле монахам жить гораздо проще. А ты попробуй справиться со шмотками всей семьи, всех одеть, наготовить, пожалеть, забыть о себе, да еще и Дхарму послушать. Во, где практика-то Дхармы может быть - почище, чем в монастыре. :Smilie:  

Я видела разных монахов и монахинь и перестала с тех пор вообще грузиться. Если это ТВОЕ - станешь монахиней, и все само почти совпадет. Возраст и прочее не имеет значения. Но, конечно, хоется от всех сбежать, но от своего ума все равно не сбежишь.....

А так я вообще не наблюдаю разности в полах в смысле совершенствования ума. Он бесполый, бывают совершенно разные женщины и мужчины - и все они равностно имеют шанс стать Буддами.

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

> А так я вообще не наблюдаю разности в полах в смысле совершенствования ума. Он бесполый, бывают совершенно разные женщины и мужчины - и все они равностно имеют шанс стать Буддами.


Истинно так! Одна из тех вещей, которые прельщают меня в буддизме.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Аурум (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Понятно!
> Но ведь будучи женщиной я смогу достигнуть Ниббаны, или это не возможно?


Будете делать всё правильно - сможете ) 

А вообще Будда учил, что для достижения ниббаны нужно преодолеть женственность женщинам, а мужчинам мужественность .) Есть такая сутта.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (08.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Конечно сможете, даже миряне смогут.


Ну, это самое главное!



> Но мирянин если в течение недели не пострижётся в монахи после достижения Ниббаны, то каюк ему.


Думаю, если будучи женщиной, сумею достичь Ниббаны, то каюк через неделю будет меня настолько мало волновать... :Wink:

----------

Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> PS. Никогда не видела в Индии тхеравадинских монахинь.


Похоже, что их не так много и в тхеравадинских странах. Мужчин-монахов в разы больше, думается мне.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> МЭ ЧИ КЭУ (1901-1991)
> Мэ Чи Кэу считается одной из немногочисленных архати современности, т.е. достигших конечной цели буддизма — ниббаны. «Мэ Чи» на тайском означает «белая мать».  http://theravada.ru/History/Biograf/kaew.htm


Господа Тхераваддины, учите матчасть, а? Мэчи вообще ни при каком раскладе не белая мать, ни при каком самом извращенном способе перевода слог чи нельзя перевести, как белый, нет у него даже близко такого значения.  И это не два отдельно стоящих слога, это одно слово - мэчи. Кэу - ну может быть и белый, просто в такой транскрипции вообще не понять, какое это преполагаемое тайское слово. Вероятнее всего, это ее никнейм, как у тайцев принято. Поэтому про институт "белых матерей" - это вообще за пределами добра и зла.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А я в Индии, увы


А почему "увы"?
Разве там плохо?

----------


## Shus

Вместо пионерлагеря. 
Юные бирманские тилашьинки собирают пожертвования:

----------

Велеслав (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Я вот думаю, что зря из этого анекдот такой развился - в принципе, достигший архатства и так живёт как монах, не очень понятно - нужны ли эти все церемонии или отшельничество вне сангхи тоже считается монашеством.


Нет, не считается. Нужен постриг (официальный). 
Как раз эта ситуация мне понятна. Если мирянин достиг Архатства, то он должен стать частью Сангхи или исчезнуть из мира. 
Мы (тхеравадины) принимаем Прибежище в Будде, Дхаме и Сангхе, поэтому состав Сангхи очень важен: чем больше Архатов, тем лучше.
 Не может Архат жить сам по себе и учить людей освобождению как отшельник, потому что тогда бы он создавал конкуренцию Сангхе. 
Поэтому понимая важность Сангхи, мирянин, достигший Архатства должен в неё вступить или отправиться на покой.

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Мэ Чи Кэу считается одной из немногочисленных архати современности, т.е. достигших конечной цели буддизма — ниббаны.


О, я знаю о ней! Очень воодушевляет (кажется, что и у меня есть шанс).

----------

Денис Нагомиров (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Женщинам труднее сегрегироваться. Буквально, женщине в возрасте не дают остаться одной. Сначала дети, потом дети детей. Как только она вздохнула свободней - родственники заболели и т.д. И так до полной выработки ресурса.
> А так можно бросить все и уйти в монахини, пока еще есть силы, хоть с какой-то гарантией что не умрешь с голода.


Согласна. Но для меня как раз возможность уйти в монахини - это спасение от одиночества. Пока я буду нужна своим близким, уйти я, конечно, не смогу. Но если останусь одна - то я бы предпочла находиться в монастыре, и наполнить жизнь практикой Дхаммы среди людей близких по духу.

----------

Vladiimir (08.09.2013), Zom (08.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Будете делать всё правильно - сможете )


Прекрасно! Будем стараться!



> А вообще Будда учил, что для достижения ниббаны нужно преодолеть женственность женщинам, а мужчинам мужественность .


Замечательная новость! 
Шансы растут :Wink: , потому что в чем-в чем, а в женственности меня обвинить никто не посмеет (я не про внешность, конечно, а про характер).

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (08.09.2013), Нар (09.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Кэу - ну может быть и белый, просто в такой транскрипции вообще не понять, какое это преполагаемое тайское слово. Вероятнее всего, это ее никнейм, как у тайцев принято.


мэчи - вроде "мама", да?
я читала про жизнь этой монахини, у нее  в миру была приемная дочь Кэй, поэтому ее в монастыре стали звать "мэчи Кэй" ("мама Кэй"). Вы абсолютно правы, к слову "белый" никакого отношения не имеет. Думаю этих женщин стали называть "белыми матерями"иностранцы исключительно из-за цвета одежды.

----------

Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> мэчи - вроде "мама", да?
> я читала про жизнь этой монахини, у нее  в миру была приемная дочь Кэй, поэтому ее в монастыре стали звать "мэчи Кэй" ("мама Кэй"). Вы абсолютно правы, к слову "белый" никакого отношения не имеет. Думаю этих женщин стали называть "белыми матерями"иностранцы исключительно из-за цвета одежды.


нет, не так. Мать/мама по-тайски แม่ (мэ), แม่ชี (мэчи) же - монахиня (ладно, не монахиня, послушница). Перводить это слово как мать - ошибка, причем грубая. Это как แม่บ้าน (мэбан), слово стостоящиее из แม่ (мать) и บ้าน (дом) переводить как "домашняя мать", хотя на самом деле это переводится, как прислуга. В общем, это как всегда, фаранг недопонял и Крунгт(х)еп Бангкоком назвал  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Замечательная новость! 
> Шансы растут, потому что в чем-в чем, а в женственности меня обвинить никто не посмеет (я не про внешность, конечно, а про характер).


Дело не в характере, а в преодолении пола. Пока вас интересуют такие вопросы, как "Женщины в Тхераваде", женщины и мужчины и т.д. - пол остается не преодален. 
Если мы, по большому счету, преодолеваем свое "я", то что уж о поле-то говорить! Но пока человек рассуждает о "я", ощущает "я" центром своего существования - он не понимает, что значит анатта. Если женщина ощущает свой пол, чувствует и рассуждает как женщина (или, пытаясь отречься от пола, старается быть похожей на мужчину), думает о роли и положении женщины в буддизме, сравнивает себя  с мужчинами, утверждая женственность или ее отсутствие - пол не преодолен. Говоря словами Будды, она все еще вертится вокруг своего пола, как собака на привязи (правда, это он не о поле говорил, а о "я")
Мое мнение по поводу причины нежелания Будды создавать женское монашество: женщина по своей природе существо гораздо более сансарное, чем мужчина. Поэтому шансов, что высокое, надмирное учение будет искажено, втянуто в сансару и будет служить ее целям- гораздо больше при наличии женщин в Сангхе.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Мое мнение по поводу причины нежелания Будды создавать женское монашество: женщина по своей природе существо гораздо более сансарное, чем мужчина. Поэтому шансов, что высокое, надмирное учение будет искажено, втянуто в сансару и будет служить ее целям- гораздо больше при наличии женщин в Сангхе.


Ой, ничего, что мы здесь натопта искажаем высокое, надмирное учение? :Facepalm:

----------

Аурум (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Мое мнение по поводу причины нежелания Будды создавать женское монашество: женщина по своей природе существо гораздо более сансарное, чем мужчина.


А Вы знаете, я согласна! 
Для меня не так страшно если, будучи женщиной, из-за каких-то оставшихся сансарных привязанностей не получится освободиться в этой жизни (хотя, конечно, буду стараться изо всех сил). 
Главное - движение по Пути! Потерять Путь - вот это страшно!
 Поэтому в этой жизни для меня главное - как можно прочнее укрепиться в Дхамме, а там видно будет.

----------

Styeba (08.09.2013), Zom (08.09.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (01.07.2014), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ой, ничего, что мы здесь натопта искажаем высокое, надмирное учение?


Перестаньте, это не серьезный разговор. Я говорю в целом о природе женщины. Но Будда не отрицал, что женщина может не только пол преодолеть, но и достичь Ниббаны. Целые разделы в Каноне посвящены монахиням и мирянкам, чьи духовные достижения превосходят достижения мужчин. Я даже думаю, что женщины, сумевшие преодолеть свою природу, накрепко спаянную с сансарой - достойны гораздо большего уважения, чем мужчины. Потому что женщине духовный путь дается труднее, отречение дается труднее. И если она все это преодолела - честь ей и хвала.

----------

Styeba (08.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (08.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (10.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Ой, ничего, что мы здесь натопта искажаем высокое, надмирное учение?


Вы ничего не искажаете. 
Федор высказал свое мнение, почему Будда не сразу согласился создавать женское монашество.
Думаю, он совсем не против женщин в буддизме!

----------

Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Дело не в характере, а в преодолении пола. Пока вас интересуют такие вопросы, как "Женщины в Тхераваде", женщины и мужчины и т.д. - пол остается не преодален.


ага, а когда этот самый пол начинаешь преодолевать, то от мужчин только и слышишь: феминистка, лесбиянка и мужененавистница  :Big Grin:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Vladiimir (08.09.2013), Аньезка (08.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Лайммилл

Мне кажется, вопрос женского монашества был связан в большей степени с социальными условностями. Во времена Будды признание равных прав женщин на постижение истины должно было произвести настоящий фурор и вызвать возмущение и негодование среди многих мужчин, которых воспитывали по совсем иным моделям. Соответственно, это ставило под удар всю Сангху, у которой автоматически становилось гораздо больше недоброжелателей.

Ну, и вероятно такое решение потенциально ухудшало дисциплину -- по крайней мере, среди недавно остригшихся.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Vladiimir (08.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Кстати, тонкий момент: женщина, без сомнения, может стать Арахантом. Но не может стать Буддой, Марой или Саккой. Об этом есть сутта в Маджхиме. Она не может занимать те "должности", которые так или иначе, влияют на мир. Почему, как вы думаете?
И еще: есть сутта о женщине (забыл, как ее звали), которая стала Арахантом в результате сильнейшего страдания (потеряла любимого и долгожданного ребенка). То есть, какое же мощное потрясение необходимо, чтобы вышибить женщину из сансары, чтобы оборвать ее привязанность к сансаре! 
Будда с неохотой согласился на женскую Сангху? Да он вообще с неохотой согласился учить людей Дхамме. Потому что понимал, насколько сильна жажда человека, насколько чужда человечеству мысль об освобождении. Только ради немногих, у кого мало пыли в глазах, он пошел на это. Если уж в целом люди таковы, то что говорить о женщинах, на плечах которых и держится вся сансара!

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> ага, а когда этот самый пол начинаешь преодолевать, то от мужчин только и слышишь: феминистка, лесбиянка и мужененавистница


Потому что женщины все делают громко и напоказ. Уходить нужно по английски.

----------

Akaguma (08.09.2013), Zom (08.09.2013), Аурум (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> ага, а когда этот самый пол начинаешь преодолевать, то от мужчин только и слышишь: феминистка, лесбиянка и мужененавистница


Я не о том. Я ведь объяснил разницу. Отречение от пола и преодоление пола - разные вещи. Уподоблять себя мужчине - это не преодоление пола, а то же кружение вокруг него. Преодолеть пол - это забыть вообще о женском и мужском. Я ведь не зря сравнил с главной целью буддизма - преодолением "я". Преодолеть "я" - не значит твердить о "не я", а значит перестать жить на основе "я". Забыть о нем.

Быть феминисткой, кстати, - это как раз самоутверждение. Преодоление пола требует смирения. Неужели это не ясно?

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Вообще-то это серьезный философский вопрос и всякое кривляние здесь неуместно. Подходить к нему нужно метафизически

----------

Велеслав (10.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Кстати, тонкий момент: женщина, без сомнения, может стать Арахантом. Но не может стать Буддой, Марой или Саккой. Об этом есть сутта в Маджхиме. Она не может занимать те "должности", которые так или иначе, влияют на мир. Почему, как вы думаете?
> И еще: есть сутта о женщине (забыл, как ее звали), которая стала Арахантом в результате сильнейшего страдания (потеряла любимого и долгожданного ребенка). То есть, какое же мощное потрясение необходимо, чтобы вышибить женщину из сансары, чтобы оборвать ее привязанность к сансаре! 
> Будда с неохотой согласился на женскую Сангху? Да он вообще с неохотой согласился учить людей Дхамме. Потому что понимал, насколько сильна жажда человека, насколько чужда человечеству мысль об освобождении. Только ради немногих, у кого мало пыли в глазах, он пошел на это. Если уж в целом люди таковы, то что говорить о женщинах, на плечах которых и держится вся сансара!


Арахант ведь и есть Будда, вы имеете в данном случае я так понимаю Араханта - Сам -Будду .

----------


## Федор Ф

> Арахант ведь и есть Будда, вы имеете в данном случае я так понимаю Араханта - Сам -Будду .


А! Злопамятный, да? Найдите сутту и сами разберитесь, что Будда имел в виду.

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, тонкий момент: женщина, без сомнения, может стать Арахантом. Но не может стать Буддой, Марой или Саккой. Об этом есть сутта в Маджхиме. Она не может занимать те "должности", которые так или иначе, влияют на мир. Почему, как вы думаете?
> И еще: есть сутта о женщине (забыл, как ее звали), которая стала Арахантом в результате сильнейшего страдания (потеряла любимого и долгожданного ребенка). То есть, какое же мощное потрясение необходимо, чтобы вышибить женщину из сансары, чтобы оборвать ее привязанность к сансаре! 
> Будда с неохотой согласился на женскую Сангху? Да он вообще с неохотой согласился учить людей Дхамме. Потому что понимал, насколько сильна жажда человека, насколько чужда человечеству мысль об освобождении. Только ради немногих, у кого мало пыли в глазах, он пошел на это. Если уж в целом люди таковы, то что говорить о женщинах, на плечах которых и держится вся сансара!


Эко Вы о женщинах тут. "Женщина не может стать Буддой или Марой". А что такое "Сакка", которой женщина тоже стать не может? И "на плечах женщин держится вся сансара" -- это тоже любопытно. Без наличия мужчин держалась бы?

----------

Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Быть феминисткой, кстати, - это как раз самоутверждение.


Вот уважаемый Федор Ф - не знаете, не пишите. Основной постулат феминизма - право выбора: хочешь быть матерью, будь ей. Не хочешь рожать детей - твое дело. Хочешь быть монахиней - пожалуйста. Домохозяйкой - пожалуйста. Директором - пожалуйста.

----------

Аньезка (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Администрация, на каком основании удален мой пост? Я бы понял ваше действие если бы там было что хамское или грубое. но там не было ни того ни другого. Там был лишь ответ Пэме Сонам по поводу моего статуса в Вконтакте.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.09.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Администрация, на каком основании удален мой пост? Я бы понял ваше действие если бы там было что хамское или грубое. но там не было ни того ни другого. Там был лишь ответ Пэме Сонам по поводу моего статуса в Вконтакте.


Сообщение было не по теме (оффтопик), собственно как и это тоже.

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Я не о том. Я ведь объяснил разницу. Отречение от пола и преодоление пола - разные вещи. Уподоблять себя мужчине - это не преодоление пола, а то же кружение вокруг него. Преодолеть пол - это забыть вообще о женском и мужском. Я ведь не зря сравнил с главной целью буддизма - преодолением "я". Преодолеть "я" - не значит твердить о "не я", а значит перестать жить на основе "я". Забыть о нем.
> 
> Быть феминисткой, кстати, - это как раз самоутверждение. Преодоление пола требует смирения. Неужели это не ясно?


так и я не об уподоблении себя мужчине и превращении в том-боя.

----------


## Akaguma

> Основной постулат феминизма - право выбора: хочешь быть матерью, будь ей. Не хочешь рожать детей - твое дело. Хочешь быть монахиней - пожалуйста. Домохозяйкой - пожалуйста. Директором - пожалуйста.


Хочешь быть - будь, слова никто не скажет. А вот если по улицам водить феминистские марши и акции с оголением устраивать - тогда извольте терпеть реакцию.

----------

Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Хочешь быть - будь, слова никто не скажет. А вот если по улицам водить феминистские марши и акции с оголением устраивать - тогда извольте терпеть реакцию.


Вам неприятны голые женщины, марширующие на Ваших глазах по улице? По-моему, такие марши везде уже стали достаточно редким явлением.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Эко Вы о женщинах тут. "Женщина не может стать Буддой или Марой". А что такое "Сакка", которой женщина тоже стать не может? И "на плечах женщин держится вся сансара" -- это тоже любопытно. Без наличия мужчин держалась бы?


Это не я о женщинах, а Будда. Я только пересказал содержание сутты. Сакка - это главный бог Небес Таватимсы. Друг Будды, кстати. Ему четверть Канона посвящена.

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хочешь быть - будь, слова никто не скажет.


Говорят, к сожалению. Девочкам начиная с детства. Что хочешь-не хочешь, а нужно нравиться мальчикам, удачно выйти замуж, воспитывать детей. И лишь немногие девочки от этого промывания мозгов освобождены.

----------

Vladiimir (08.09.2013), Аньезка (08.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (08.09.2013), Елена Саяпина (08.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Нар (09.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вам неприятны голые женщины, марширующие на Ваших глазах по улице?


Я ж не про себя. У Елены был безличный пост ("то от мужчин только и слышишь") и у меня безличный пост  :Smilie: 




> По-моему, такие марши везде уже стали достаточно редким явлением.


А как же Femen? Да и достаточно редким явлением стало обвинение в феминизме.

----------


## Нико

> Это не я о женщинах, а Будда. Я только пересказал содержание сутты. Сакка - это главный бог Небес Таватимсы. Друг Будды, кстати. Ему четверть Канона посвящена.


Другим Будда другое про женщин говорил!

----------

Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Хочешь быть - будь, слова никто не скажет. А вот если по улицам водить феминистские марши и акции с оголением устраивать - тогда извольте терпеть реакцию.


вы очень сильно не правы. Слова начинают говрить начиная с ясельных групп детского на тему женихов, семьи и "ты же девочка, ты должна"

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Говорят, к сожалению. Девочкам начиная с детства. Что хочешь-не хочешь, а нужно нравиться мальчикам, удачно выйти замуж, воспитывать детей. И лишь немногие девочки от этого промывания мозгов освобождены.


А мальчикам прямо с детства говорят, ты должен стать монахом и достичь освобождения на БВЖС, ага )) Там другим грузят.

----------

Alex (08.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Что хочешь-не хочешь, а нужно нравиться мальчикам, удачно выйти замуж, воспитывать детей.


Воспитание детей это отдельная тема. Мальчикам тоже внушают, что должны нравится девочкам, быть сильными, вырастить сына, построить дом, содержать семью и т.п. 
А взрослому человеку вряд ли скажут.

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Воспитание детей это отдельная тема. Мальчикам тоже внушают, что должны нравится девочкам, быть сильными, вырастить сына, построить дом, содержать семью и т.п. 
> А взрослому человеку вряд ли скажут.


а вот взрослым тетнькам никто не стесняется сказать, что она должна. Лично я уже устала слышать, что должна хотеть замуж, например.

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Нар (09.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Лично я уже устала слышать, что должна хотеть замуж, например.


Ну дык, а причем тут Ваше личное преодоление пола, о чем Федор написал, и реакция окружающих?
И можно подумать, что холостякам так не говорят  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Вообще-то моя цель была - подсказать Миле, в каком направлении надо работать над собой, чтобы преодолеть пол, а не унизить женщин. Но опять началось! Нико, Будда считал, что женщина может достичь Ниббаны. Этого мало?

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну дык, а причем тут Ваше личное преодоление пола, о чем Федор написал, и реакция окружающих?
> И можно подумать, что холостякам так не говорят


при том, что если ты не соответствуешь паттерну, припысываемемому твоему гендеру, то окружающие начинают впадать в неадекват. Это не то, чтобы бесит, но все-равно неприятно. А преодоление пола невозможно без ломание гендерных стереотипов. Увы и ах. Невозможно изображать из себя кичен, кюрхе, киндер и быть свободной от своего пола. Тут или трусы надевать, или крестик снимать.

----------


## Akaguma

> А преодоление пола невозможно без ломание гендерных стереотипов.


Вполне возможно. Это лишь вопрос внутренней свободы.

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

Вот если среднестатистической россиянке рассказать случай о мужчине, который бросил жену и новорождённого сына, сбежав от них посреди ночи, какова будет реакция?  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> при том, что если ты не соответствуешь паттерну, припысываемемому твоему гендеру, то окружающие начинают впадать в неадекват. Это не то, чтобы бесит, но все-равно неприятно. А преодоление пола невозможно без ломание гендерных стереотипов. Увы и ах. Невозможно изображать из себя кичен, кюрхе, киндер и быть свободной от своего пола. Тут или трусы надевать, или крестик снимать.


Да можно без ломания стереотипов. Это ведь внутреннее совершенствование, а не внешний имидж. Внешне вообще это никак может не выражаться. Стереотипы - это, конечно, жесть. Но их ломать - жизни и сил не хватит. Не стоит игра свеч.

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> при том, что если ты не соответствуешь паттерну, припысываемемому твоему гендеру, то окружающие начинают впадать в неадекват. Это не то, чтобы бесит, но все-равно неприятно. А преодоление пола невозможно без ломание гендерных стереотипов. Увы и ах. Невозможно изображать из себя кичен, кюрхе, киндер и быть свободной от своего пола. Тут или трусы надевать, или крестик снимать.


Лена, я не понимаю, правда, какая разница что тебе говорят. Я вот паттерну соответствую, а такое иногда слышу )) Люди любят поговорить в принципе.

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот если среднестатистической россиянке рассказать случай о мужчине, который бросил жену и новорождённого сына, сбежав от них посреди ночи, какова будет реакция?


А теперь представьте, какая будет реакция, если посреди ночи сбежит от новорожденного сына женщина в монастырь, например. Это, кстати, о сансарном предназначении женщины.

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> А теперь представьте, какая будет реакция, если посреди ночи сбежит от новорожденного сына женщина в монастырь, например. Это кстати, о сансарном предназначении женщины.


Это да, реакция будет более острая.

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это, кстати, о сансарном предназначении женщины.


Это не предназначение женщины, это ее возможности.

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это не предназначение женщины, это ее возможности.


Это не возможности, а дополнительные трудности на пути, которые приходится преодолевать, если духовный путь предпринимается всерьез. Поэтому я и говорю, что женщине труднее.

----------

Доня (18.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Гунский А.Ю. "Женщины в раннем буддизме (по материалам палийского канона)"

----------

Neroli (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это не возможности, а дополнительные трудности на пути, которые приходится преодолевать, если духовный путь предпринимается всерьез. Поэтому я и говорю, что женщине труднее.


Что за дополнительная трудность - отказаться от деторождения?

----------

Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Гунский А.Ю. "Женщины в раннем буддизме (по материалам палийского канона)"


Опять этот дивный стих:



> Так свободна!
> Так совершенно свободна я стала!
> Свободна от трех изогнутых вещей:
> от ступки, пестика,
> горбатого старого мужа.
> Вырвав с корнем жажду,
> что ведет к становлению,
> я свободна от старости и смерти.


Хоть в подпись ставь ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Что за дополнительная трудность - отказаться от деторождения?


Деторождение - дополнительная трудность. Отказаться сложней, чем мужчине. Отречься, вернее. Речь ведь о Тхераваде, а Тхеравада - путь отречения

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Вот если среднестатистической россиянке рассказать случай о мужчине, который бросил жену и новорождённого сына, сбежав от них посреди ночи, какова будет реакция?


но как всегда есть ньюансы - оставив все свое нехилое состояние. Почему-то эта часть всегда опускается, а ведь она многое меняет.

----------

Велеслав (10.09.2013), Германн (08.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Нар (09.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Лена, я не понимаю, правда, какая разница что тебе говорят. Я вот паттерну соответствую, а такое иногда слышу )) Люди любят поговорить в принципе.


мне - довольно безразлично. А вот дети расстраиваются

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Да можно без ломания стереотипов. Это ведь внутреннее совершенствование, а не внешний имидж. Внешне вообще это никак может не выражаться. Стереотипы - это, конечно, жесть. Но их ломать - жизни и сил не хватит. Не стоит игра свеч.


что-то я сомневаюсь, что внутрннее совершенствование и феерические затраты времени, сил и денег на поддржание внешних стереотипов не противоречат друг другу.

----------

Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> но как всегда есть ньюансы - оставив все свое нехилое состояние. Почему-то эта часть всегда опускается, а ведь она многое меняет.


Ага, т.е. бедный не может оставить семью и уйти в монахи?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ага, т.е. бедный не может оставить семью и уйти в монахи?


если он единственный кормилец, то нет, не может. Кармы ему это благой точно не добавит.

----------

Neroli (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Хочешь быть - будь, слова никто не скажет. А вот если по улицам водить феминистские марши и акции с оголением устраивать - тогда извольте терпеть реакцию.


Никто слова не скажет СЕЙЧАС на свободу выбора женщины (да и то не везде). 
А для того чтобы это произошло и нужны были радикальные демонстрации в 20-ом веке.
Кстати, группа femen, которые сейчас на слуху и оголяются, сами отрицают свою причастность к феминисткам. Это шоу-эпатажная группа.

----------

Аньезка (08.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> если он единственный кормилец, то нет, не может. Кармы ему это благой точно не добавит.


Вопрос не в карме, а в социальных паттернах.

----------


## Akaguma

> Никто слова не скажет СЕЙЧАС на свободу выбора женщины (да и то не везде).


У нас в России феминизм с перегибом: права равны, но содержать меня обязан  :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> У нас в России феминизм с перегибом: права равны, но содержать меня обязан


Это, мягко скажем, вообще не так.
В России феминизм в зачатке и то, в крупных городах.
У женщин в России зарплата меньше чем у мужчин, плюс она должна после основной работы готовить мужу и убирать за ним, плюс полностью дети ложатся на ее плечи. То есть женщина получает тройную смену вместо одной смены мужа за меньшие деньги! где тут равные права?
И вопрос в "содержать женщину". То есть мужчина содержит женщину которая вообще ничего не делает? А работа по дому, а уход за детьми? А секс? Посмотрите сколько домработница+няня+проститутка стоят в месяц. И где же эта хваленая мужская благотворительность? Содержа женщину со своими детьми, мужчина экономит  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (08.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> А секс?


Я смею по наивности предположить, что это обоюдо-удовлетворительный процесс, а не работа  :Smilie:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Если уж в целом люди таковы, то что говорить о женщинах, на плечах которых и держится вся сансара!


Невозможно не согласиться!

----------

Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Вопрос не в карме, а в социальных паттернах.


вот вам и социальный паттерн - бросить семью на произвол судьбы - ай-йа-йай, нехорошо и порицается. Но женщина будет порицаться сильнее мужчины, и эпитеты в ее адрес будут крепче.

----------


## Neroli

> Я смею по наивности предположить, что это обоюдо-удовлетворительный процесс, а не работа


А остальное не будете комментировать?  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> У нас в России феминизм с перегибом: права равны, но содержать меня обязан


кстати говоря о социальныйх паттернах. Вы много знаете семей, которые мужчина полностью содержит?

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Нико (08.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А остальное не будете комментировать?


Короткое и ёмкое резюме: "Кому я должна, всем прощаю!")

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вот уважаемый Федор Ф - не знаете, не пишите. Основной постулат феминизма - право выбора: хочешь быть матерью, будь ей. Не хочешь рожать детей - твое дело. Хочешь быть монахиней - пожалуйста. Домохозяйкой - пожалуйста. Директором - пожалуйста.


Ну, в моей жизни всегда был этот выбор, но не думаю, что я феминистка (хотя, кто знает?). Все происходило легко и непринужденно, без борьбы.

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А остальное не будете комментировать?


остальное это выдумки феминситок, я так подозреваю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Говорят, к сожалению. Девочкам начиная с детства. Что хочешь-не хочешь, а нужно нравиться мальчикам, удачно выйти замуж, воспитывать детей. И лишь немногие девочки от этого промывания мозгов освобождены.


 Мне говорили наоборот: не выходи замуж и не рожай детей!
И вот я замужем и у меня замечательная дочка, что это, Док?

----------

Германн (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Мне говорили наоборот: не выходи замуж и не рожай детей!
> И вот я замужем и у меня замечательная дочка, что это, Док?


исключение из правил

----------


## Akaguma

> А остальное не будете комментировать?


Окей, сдаюсь. Антифеминизм взыграл просто  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> У нас в России феминизм с перегибом: права равны, но содержать меня обязан


У нас в России миллионы женщин содержат своих пьющих неработающих мужей.

----------

Neroli (08.09.2013), Аньезка (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Нико (08.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013), Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> У нас в России миллионы женщин содержат своих пьющих неработающих мужей.


И не только в России такое происходит.

----------

Ersh (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> а вот взрослым тетнькам никто не стесняется сказать, что она должна. Лично я уже устала слышать, что должна хотеть замуж, например.


Согласна! Этот прессинг отвратителен! Мне повезло, что мое окружение всегда было лояльно, но бывает и наоборот: "Тебе уже 25, пора замуж, поторопись а то никто не возьмет!" или "Ты же нормальная женщина, найди себе кого-нибудь!" Очень неприятно!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> У нас в России миллионы женщин содержат своих пьющих неработающих мужей.


Ну дык, значит и прав такой мужик должен в семьей иметь меньше и наоборот.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне говорили наоборот: не выходи замуж и не рожай детей!
> И вот я замужем и у меня замечательная дочка, что это, Док?


Значит, вам повезло, у вас прекрасные родители, которые не навязывали вам никаких патриархальных стереотипов, в результате чего ваш выбор выйти замуж и родить детей вероятно был осознанным и свободным, чему нельзя не сорадоваться.

----------

Эделизи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Деторождение - дополнительная трудность. Отказаться сложней, чем мужчине. Отречься, вернее. Речь ведь о Тхераваде, а Тхеравада - путь отречения


А зачем отрекаться?
Я очень хотела ребенка! Теперь просто счастлива, что у меня есть доченька. И я стараюсь ее воспитывать в лучших буддистских традициях (делиться, сочувстовать, помогать другим)! Если у меня получится - то это будет несомненное благо.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.09.2013), Styeba (09.09.2013), Zom (08.09.2013), Ашвария (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Германн (08.09.2013), Карло (08.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Значит, вам повезло, у вас прекрасные родители, которые не навязывали вам никаких патриархальных стереотипов, в результате чего ваш выбор выйти замуж и родить детей вероятно был осознанным и свободным, чему нельзя не сорадоваться.


 :Smilie: 
Моя мама ненавидела моего папу, и когда они случайно встречались то через пять минут начинали отчаяно ругаться. Поэтому замуж я никогда не хотела (и до сих пор считаю, что регистрировать брак необязательно).
 Сама не понимаю зачем согласилась, наверное захотелось в платье покрасоваться (ох уж эти сансарные стереотипы! :Wink: )

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> исключение из правил


Точно! 
Не благодаря, а вопреки!

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> У нас в России миллионы женщин содержат своих пьющих неработающих мужей.


И только единицы могут позволить себе не работать, а спокойно заботиться о муже, детях и заниматься любимыми делами!

----------


## Федор Ф

> что-то я сомневаюсь, что внутрннее совершенствование и феерические затраты времени, сил и денег на поддржание внешних стереотипов не противоречат друг другу.


Так и я о том же

----------


## Федор Ф

> У нас в России миллионы женщин содержат своих пьющих неработающих мужей.


Ну и дуры

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Елена Саяпина (08.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А зачем отрекаться?
> Я очень хотела ребенка! Теперь просто счастлива, что у меня есть доченька. И я стараюсь ее воспитывать в лучших буддистских традициях (делиться, сочувстовать, помогать другим)! Если у меня получится - то это будет несомненное благо.


Ну и замечательно. 
Только я уже давно пожалел, что влез в этот разговор. Я-то говорю о Дхамме и об освобождении от сансары. И о том, что пока человек не станет выше таких понятий, как "женщина" или "мужчина" или еще выше - как "я" - освобождение ему не светит. А Путь направлен, как известно, против течения, то есть против мирского, обыденного сознания, целей и жизни в целом. Вы же все сейчас обсуждаете не духовный путь, а социальные проблемы и обычную мирскую жизнь. Мне это не надо. Здесь и так все понятно. Я-то, по наивности своей, подумал, что мы обсуждаем вопрос "Женщина в Тхераваде", а, оказывается "Женщина в социуме и быту". Чует мое сердце, и до секса дойдем. При чем здесь Дхамма?

----------

Велеслав (10.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (10.09.2013), Нар (09.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну и замечательно. 
> Только я уже давно пожалел, что влез в этот разговор. Я-то говорю о Дхамме и об освобождении от сансары. И о том, что пока человек не станет выше таких понятий, как "женщина" или "мужчина" или еще выше - как "я" - освобождение ему не светит. А Путь направлен, как известно, против течения, то есть против мирского, обыденного сознания, целей и жизни в целом. Вы же все сейчас обсуждаете не духовный путь, а социальные проблемы и обычную мирскую жизнь. Мне это не надо. Здесь и так все понятно. Я-то, по наивности своей, подумал, что мы обсуждаем вопрос "Женщина в Тхераваде", а, оказывается "Женщина в социуме и быту". Чует мое сердце, и до секса дойдем. При чем здесь Дхамма?


Ну, Фёдор, простите женщин, у них просто мышление такое. Не все могут быть комсомолками от буддизма всю жизнь.

----------

Велеслав (10.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну, Фёдор, простите женщин, у них просто мышление такое. Не все могут быть комсомолками от буддизма всю жизнь.


Прощаю

----------

Нико (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Ну и дуры



Скорее, слабые.
У меня несколько примеров перед глазами, когда умные женщины (хорошие педагоги, любимые учениками и уважаемые родителями) после очередного скандала с рукоприкладством, в сотый раз подают заявление о разводе, а потом через неделю забирают (муж валялся в ногах, просил прощения, угрожал, что покончит с собой). Одна в итоге все-таки развелась (после того, как муж поднял руку на ребенка), но все равно живет с мужем под одной крышей (потому что ему уйти некуда).

----------

Велеслав (10.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> "Женщина в социуме и быту".  При чем здесь Дхамма?


Думаю при том, что женщине в большинстве случаев чтобы следовать Дхамме приходится идти мирским путем.
Вот и обнажились проблемы с которыми приходится сталкиваться женщинам-буддисткам (вернее, всем женщинам). И решение этих проблем не должно идти в разрез с учением Будды.

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Германн (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Думаю при том, что женщине в большинстве случаев чтобы следовать Дхамме приходится идти мирским путем.
> Вот и обнажились проблемы с которыми приходится сталкиваться женщинам-буддисткам (вернее, всем женщинам). И решение этих проблем не должно идти в разрез с учением Будды.


Мира, при всём уважении в теме всё-таки идёт речь об отречённых от мирского женщинах. Когда уже семья и ребёнок есть, трудно становится серьёзно практиковать. Хотя об этом разговор. Вон Мачиг Лабдрон (традиция, конечно, другая), служит примером отречения, поскольку бросила мужа и детей ради практики. Впрочем, зачем я об этом говорю?

----------

Велеслав (10.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Когда уже семья и ребёнок есть, трудно становится серьёзно практиковать.


Почему Вы так думаете (мне действительно интересно)?

----------


## Нико

> Почему Вы так думаете (мне действительно интересно)?


Обязательства там, денежные проблемы. Серьёзное вовлечение  в мирскую жизнь по поры до времени, а именно, пока ребёнок не станет самостоятельным. Ну не мне Вам говорить. Сами же писали, что в ближайшие 10 лет семья будет держать.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Обязательства там, денежные проблемы. Серьёзное вовлечение  в мирскую жизнь по поры до времени, а именно, пока ребёнок не станет самостоятельным. Ну не мне Вам говорить. Сами же писали, что в ближайшие 10 лет семья будет держать.


Да будет, может даже дольше (может мне никогда и не доведется пожить в монастыре).
 Но ведь мирской путь, тоже путь, Вы согласны?
Не все мужчины-буддисты монахи. И им приходится зарабатывать на жизнь, решать бытовые вопросы, заботиться о близких (у многих есть жены и дети), но будет ли верным говорить, что их практика не серьезна? 
Ведь основная работа ведется внутри человека. Декорации могут меняться, но это не столь важно, важно каков сам человек.

----------

Zom (08.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Германн (08.09.2013), Карло (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Почему Вы так думаете (мне действительно интересно)?


Потому что правильная мирская жизнь - это правильная мирская жизнь и не более того. Это *не фактор пути*.
Об этом сутта МН 117 Махачаттарисака Сутта.  

 В этой сутте говорится о двух видах каждого фактора (правильный взгляд, правильное намерение и т.д.) Первый вид - мирской. Второй - благородный, надмирный, ведущий к освобождению. Так вот *только второй назван фактором Пути*. 

А что называется правильным взглядом? Монахи, я говорю вам, что правильный взгляд бывает двух видов: есть правильный взгляд, при котором есть влечения, который способствует накоплению заслуг, и при котором остаётся привязанность; и есть благородный правильный взгляд, при котором нет влечений, который *превосходит мирское и является фактором Пути.*

----------


## Zom

На МН 117 лучше не ссылаться. Потому что параллели этой сутты, имеющиеся в других канонах других школ, не содержат подобного разделения на мирской-не-мирской. Как и все остальные сутты палийского канона, где также нет такого разделения, когда говорится о правильных взглядах. Эта сутта, очевидно, поздняя доработка поздних монахов (точнее не вся сутта, а именно вот это разделение на фактор и не-фактор пути). Короче, позднее вкрапление, с желанием оправдать некую собственную доктринальную позицию.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Потому что параллели этой сутты, имеющиеся в других канонах других школ, не содержат подобного разделения на мирской-не-мирской. Как и все остальные сутты палийского канона, где также нет такого разделения, когда говорится о правильных взглядах.


То есть мои рассуждения все-таки идут в верном направлении?

----------


## Zom

Абсолютно. Будда никогда не делал разграничений - мол де вот вы миряне практикуете то, что вас к ниббане не приведёт, а вот истинные отрекшиеся от мира монахи и аскеты - вот они только к ней и попадут. Просто надо понимать общую структуру пути и видеть, на каком конкретно уровне ты находишься. А то подчас можно начать практиковать не отречение, а избегание (о чём тема не так давно поднималась). Это часто происходит, когда человек пытается прыгнуть выше головы. Всему своё время, и для кого-то на своём этапе развития практика будет максимально эффективной именно в семье и социуме, и абсолютно неэффективной в монастырях и ретрит-центрах (а то даже и опасной).

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Велеслав (10.09.2013), Германн (08.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Карло (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## sergey

Если про про достижение архатства в Тхераваде говорится, что человек должен постричься в монахи при этом, то про обретение плодов "вхождения в поток", "возвращения однажды" и "невозвращения" такого не говорится. И есть примеры мирян, которые это осуществили. Я тут в начале специально привел пример женщины-мирянки, которая, по комментарию к Дхаммападе, обрела три пути и плода и иддхи.

----------

Ittosai (08.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Абсолютно. Будда никогда не делал разграничений - мол де вот вы миряне...


Нет, не согласен. именно что делал. И именно с целью разграничения он создал монашество. И сутта, на которую я сослался - это все-таки сутта Канона и она, на мой взгляд (уж позволю вслед за вами выразить  свое мнение), отражает все учение Будды. Другое дело, что речь не идет о мирянах и монахах. Нет! Это все-таки внешние отличия. Речь идет о мирском по своей сути мировоззрении, мирском сознании и духовном. То есть, не то важно, мирянин ты или монах, а то, в чем (мирском или духовном) уверждено твое сознание. И монах может быть внутренне мирским человеком и мирянин может быть далек от мирских целей и ценностей. 
К тому же Будда никогда не называл бы свое учение идущим против течения, если бы он не разделял мирское и надмирское. Потому что то, что мирское - это по течению (поток сансары) и оно никогда не приведет к освобождению. Отречение от этих привычных представлений и ценностей - это другой путь - против течения. 
И МН 117 (оказывается не имеющая отношения к Дхамме, потому что она не нравится Zomу), не единственная, где говорится об этом разделении.
На днях буквально перечитывал то ли в Самьютте, то ли в Сутта Нипате о том, что то, что в миру почитается, в Дхамме  - порицается. 
Ах, как жаль, что я с ходу не могу найти! Но поищу, может найду. Да если и не найду - вы что, ребята, сами-то не понимаете, что это так? Вы чё хоть?!

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## sergey

> На МН 117 лучше не ссылаться. Потому что параллели этой сутты, имеющиеся в других канонах других школ, не содержат подобного разделения на мирской-не-мирской. Как и все остальные сутты палийского канона, где также нет такого разделения, когда говорится о правильных взглядах.


Есть сутта, где говорится о черной камме с черными результатами, белой камме с белыми результатами, смешанной, и камме ни черной ни белой, ведущей к прекращению каммы.
Белая здесь, я так думаю, будет соответствовать мирским истинным поступкам, ведущим к дальнейшим перерождениям (в благих уделах), а ни черная, ни белая - сверхмирским (используя терминологию Махачаттарисака сутты).
Среди сутт не нашел сейчас, вот в этой статье в конце АН4.232 (параграф 16)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...ngs/part1.html

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Ну пока не нашел ту сутту,  где явно противопоставляется мирской и надмирской путь, хотя бы возьмите сутту о пастухе   Дханийя, где пастух прославляет свои мирские ценности (дом, семью, скот, сыновей), а Будда противопоставляет им свои, духовные. Да масса таких сутт! Как же можно говорить, что не разделяет!

"Сварен рис у меня, сдоено молоко,
Со своими живу у берега Махи;
Крышей хижина крыта, огонь зажжен, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
БЛАЖЕННЫЙ:
"Гнева нет у меня, чист я от скверны;
Ночь одну проведу у берега Махи;
Крыши нет надо мною, огонь потух, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
ПАСТУХ ДХАНИЙЯ:
"Здесь нет ни оводов, ни комаров;
В поймах на сочных лугах стада пасутся;
Ливень хлынет – они его перетерпят, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
БЛАЖЕННЫЙ:
"Плот надежный я себе сколотил;
Переплыв поток, вышел на тот берег;
Больше этот плот не надобен мне, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
ПАСТУХ ДХАНИЙЯ:
"Спутница долгих лет, милая сердцу,
Пастушка моя послушна и благонравна;
Ничего дурного о ней я не слышу, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
БЛАЖЕННЫЙ:
"Укрощенная после борьбы долголетней,
Мысль моя послушна мне и свободна.
Нет во мне теперь ничего дурного. –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
ПАСТУХ ДХАНИЙЯ:
"В средствах я ни от кого не завишу.
Мои сыновья со мной, они здоровы:
Ничего дурного о них я не слышу,
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
БЛАЖЕННЫЙ:
"Я никому не служу, мне не платят:
Съем. что подадут, и скитаюсь по свету.
Нет мне надобности служить, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
ПАСТУХ ДХАНИЙЯ:
"Есть у меня коровы, телята есть,
Стельные коровы есть и есть телки,
И бык, коров повелитель, есть у меня, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
БЛАЖЕННЫЙ:
"Нет у меня коров, телят нет,
Нет стельных коров и нет телок,
И быка, коров повелителя, нет у меня, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
ПАСТУХ ДХАНИЙЯ:
"Глубоко и прочно врыты столбы;
Новы и крепки эти веревки из мунджи.
Даже бычкам молодым не сорвать привязь, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
БЛАЖЕННЫЙ:
"Словно бык, разорвав на себе путы,
Растоптав их. будто слон лианы,
Я освободился от новых рождений, –
Если хочешь дождь послать, пошли, о небо!"
И тут, затопляя холмы и долины,
На землю с небес обрушился ливень.
И, заслышав шум дождя, Дханийя
Такое тогда промолвил слово:
ПАСТУХ ДХАНИЙЯ:
"О, немалое обрели мы благо –
Блаженный явился взорам нашим.
К тебе прибегаем мы, о Зрящий!
Будь учителем нашим, великий муни!
Послушны мы оба – я и пастушка.
Будем жить в благочестье рядом с Блаженным.
Преодолеем смерть и рождение,
Навсегда положим конец страданиям".
МАРА-ГРЕШНИК:
"Сыновьями счастлив имеющий сыновей.
Имеющий коров коровами счастлив.
Привязанности приносят человеку счастье,
Ведь несчастлив тот, кто ни к чему не привязан".
БЛАЖЕННЫЙ:
"Из-за сыновей скорбит имеющий сыновей.
Имеющий коров из-за коров плачет.
Привязанности приносят человеку горе, –
Лишь тот не скорбит, кто ни к чему не привязан".

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ну и дуры


Прэлестно! "СамаДураВиновата"

----------


## Zom

> Белая здесь, я так думаю, будет соответствовать мирским истинным поступкам, ведущим к дальнейшим перерождениям (в благих уделах), а ни черная, ни белая - сверхмирским (используя терминологию Махачаттарисака сутты).


В любом случае, то, что в МН 117 называется загрязнёнными правильными взглядами и не-фактором, в других палийских суттах просто классифициурется как "правильные взгляды" и "фактор пути". Что есть противоречие. В аналогах (китайском тибетском) этой сутты также сказано, что это фактор пути.

----------


## sergey

> В любом случае, то, что в МН 117 называется загрязнёнными правильными взглядами и не-фактором, в других палийских суттах просто классифициурется как "правильные взгляды" и "фактор пути". Что есть противоречие.


Это не противоречие. В "Большой сутте о сорока" их тоже относят к истинным взглядам, но различают два типа истинных взглядов.
В других суттах тоже ведь об истинных взглядах по-разному говорят. Например в сутте анализа пути Будда говорит, что истинные взгляды - это знание четырех благородных истин.
"Фактором пути" в Саллеяка сутте, где тоже есть перечисление таких взглядов, их не называют:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...ml#wholesome10

Так что противоречия я не нашел. В МН117 есть слова, различение, которого может быть в такой форме нет в других суттах.

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Просто я о том, что хотя эти взгляды являются фактором пути, в МН 117 говорится, что, якобы, они им не являются (прямо так не сказано, но намекается). В итоге, на основании этого, некоторые люди делают неправильный вывод, что "мирская жизнь (с соответствующими воззрениями)" не является фактором пути .) (т.е. 1-ым фактором Благородного Восьмеричного Пути). Хотя на деле она им вполне является. Другими словами, те самые "загрязнённые воззрения" МН 117 вполне являются первым фактором Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.

Понятное дело, что сутту модифицировали абхидхармисты, и, когда сказано о "факторе пути" там, в МН 117, то речь идёт об абхидхармически трактуемой "магге", а не о сутрической. Но этим они лишь только путаницу создали. Некамильфо так было поступать.

Из эссе Дост. Аналайо:




> Closer scrutiny of the discourse itself shows that some of the Pāli terms used in the Mahācattārīsaka-sutta’s definition of supramundane right intention, such as “fixing” (appanā) of the mind and “mental inclination” (cetaso abhiniropanā), are not found in other discourses and belong to the type of language used only in the Abhidharma and historically later Pāli texts.
> 
> In fact, the terms employed to define the supramundane path-factors of right intention, right speech, right action and right livelihood are precisely the same as those used in the Vibhaṅga of the Pāli Abhidhammapiṭaka. Notably, the Vibhaṅga uses these terms in its exposition of the path-factors according to the specific method of the Abhidharma, diff erent from the terms the same work uses when it analyses these path-factors according to the method of the discourses. That is, from the viewpoint of the Vibhaṅga this type of terminology is distinctly Abhidharmic, diff ering from the mode of exposition found in the discourses.
> 
> Moreover, the treatment of the path-factors from a supramundane viewpoint in the Mahācattārīsaka-sutta qualifies the mundane wholesome path-factors as “with influx” and as “ripening in attachment”. Yet, thedefinitions given in the Mahācattārīsaka-sutta for the path-factors of mundane right intention, right speech, right action and right livelihood recur in other discourses as part of the standard definition of the noble eightfold path that leads to the eradication of dukkha.* Thus, what according to other discourses leads to the eradication of dukkha, in the Mahācattārīsaka-sutta is presented as something that ripens in attachment and is associated with the influxes.*
> 
> The different attitude towards the mundane path-factors can also be seen in the circumstance that the Mahācattārīsaka-sutta explicitly considers each of the supramundane path-factors as a “factor of the path” (maggaṅga), a qualification it does not use in relation to their mundane counterparts. Yet, the mundane path-factors would certainly also merit being reckoned as “factors of the path”. The restricted use of this qualification for the supramundane path-factors becomes understandable once it is recognized that this passage employs distinct Abhidharmic terminology. That is, the use of the qualification “factor of the path” (maggaṅga) is based on the idea of the “path” as understood in the Abhidharma and the commentaries, where, instead of referring to a prolonged period of practice, “path” stands only for the moment when the four stages of awakening are attained. Thus, the reference to a “factor of the path” in this part of the Mahācattārīsaka-sutta has in view only the mind-moment during which the supramundane path is experienced. From this viewpoint, the mundane path-factors are indeed not fit to be reckoned “factors of the path”.

----------


## Федор Ф

Если Дхамма утверждает мирские ценности (а это не так), то в чем уникальность Пути? Живи, рожай детей, укрепляй хозяйство, имей хорошую жену, не убивай, не ври - и будет тебе счастье! Это и есть то, что трудно понять и принять существам? Это та сложность, из-за которой Будда сомневался - учить или нет Дхамме? Это то, на что только немногие могут решиться? Это освобождение?

----------


## Нико

> Если Дхамма утверждает мирские ценности (а это не так), то в чем уникальность Пути? Живи, рожай детей, укрепляй хозяйство, имей хорошую жену, не убивай, не ври - и будет тебе счастье! Это и есть то, что трудно понять и принять существам? Это та сложность, из-за которой Будда сомневался - учить или нет Дхамме? Это то, на что только немногие могут решиться? Это освобождение?


Фёдор, Дхарма, которой меня учили, не утверждает мирские ценности. Посему до сир пор живу одна и без детей, как в той песне)))))).

----------

Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Фёдор, Дхарма, которой меня учили, не утверждает мирские ценности. Посему до сир пор живу одна и без детей, как в той песне)))))).


А Марпа-переводчик жил с женой и детьми. )

----------


## Нико

> А Марпа-переводчик жил с женой и детьми. )


Куда уж до Марпы-переводчика нам, во всех отношениях).

----------

sergey (08.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Если Дхамма утверждает мирские ценности (а это не так), то в чем уникальность Пути?


Она, скажем так, их не отрицает. Правильно осуществляемая мирская жизнь тоже приближает к ниббане, а не отдаляет от неё. Просто надо понимать, что все на разных уровнях находятся. А Будда делает так, что приближает к ниббане всех, а не только аскетов.

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Все превратили в попсу. Даже Дхамму. Мир держится на попсе. Все надмирное, тонкое, глубокое пугает и отвращает. Господи, как страшно. Никого и ничего нет в этом падшем мире. Не на что опереться. Некому верить. Все хотят наслаждаться. Я плачу...

----------

Нико (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Просто шире надо на Дхамму смотреть. Потому что Дхамма не только глубока, но ещё и неимоверно широка ,)

Почитайте СН 3, например. Если по вашему - то все эти сутты вообще не Дхамма. А ведь это Дхамма.

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Все превратили в попсу. Даже Дхамму. Мир держится на попсе. Все надмирное, тонкое, глубокое пугает и отвращает. Господи, как страшно. Никого и ничего нет в этом падшем мире. Не на что опереться. Некому верить. Все хотят наслаждаться. Я плачу...


Нет, не так, я приду Вам на помощь. Дхамма есть! В этом и ищем Прибежище.

----------

Тао (11.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Все превратили в попсу. Даже Дхамму.


Какая ж это попса, наоборот вся глубина и величие Дхаммы, что даже малыми мирскими благими поступками закладывается фундамент будущего просветления через пару мильонов кальп. А Вы чего хотели? В пути кормить не обещали...  :Big Grin:

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Она, скажем так, их не отрицает. Правильно осуществляемая мирская жизнь тоже приближает к ниббане, а не отдаляет от неё. Просто надо понимать, что все на разных уровнях находятся. А Будда делает так, что приближает к ниббане всех, а не только аскетов.


Нет, отрицает, Сергей. Я до последнего дыхания буду это утверждать. Мирские ценности утверждают сансару и не ведут к освобождению. Будда учил правильной жизни в миру только потому, что это хоть как-то улучшает участь людей. Но к освобождению этот путь не ведет. А факторами пути, то есть ведущими к освобождению, могут быть только надмирные факторы. Именно поэтому путь называется Благородным, то есть, высшим.

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Вы просто смотрите только с одной перспективы и не видите другой. Умение правильно (точнее даже праведно) вести домохозяйство приближает к ниббане, а не отдаляет от неё. Вот почему Будда этому учил. Просто далеко не все готовы всё бросить и уйти отшельничать (а если даже и сделают так, по-неофитски, то больше себе же навредят). Поэтому на своём уровне такие люди МОГУТ продвигаться по направлению к ниббане. Ведь путь к ниббане Будда резюмировал так: "неделание зла, делание добра, очищение ума". Все эти элементы отлично практикуются при праведном ведении домохозяйства. Разумеется, при достижении определённого уровня, нужно будет пойти ещё дальше, а не останавливаться на достигнутом. Но этого-то ещё надобно достичь сперва.

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Карло (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет, отрицает, Сергей. Я до последнего дыхания буду это утверждать. Мирские ценности утверждают сансару и не ведут к освобождению. Будда учил правильной жизни в миру только потому, что это хоть как-то улучшает участь людей. Но к освобождению этот путь не ведет. А факторами пути, то есть ведущими к освобождению, могут быть только надмирные факторы. Именно поэтому путь называется Благородным, то есть, высшим.


Ну, в МН 117 надмирские факторы - это удел ариев, конечная стадия пути. Т.е. мирские/надмирские - это не факторы практики мирян/факторы практики не-мирян, а касаются степени внутреннего развития человека. Т.е. как бы начало пути и завершение пути. 

Тут просто слово "мирское" стоит тогда определить.

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> ...речь не идет о мирянах и монахах. Нет! Это все-таки внешние отличия. Речь идет о мирском по своей сути мировоззрении, мирском сознании и духовном. То есть, не то важно, мирянин ты или монах, а то, в чем (мирском или духовном) уверждено твое сознание. И монах может быть внутренне мирским человеком и мирянин может быть далек от мирских целей и ценностей.


Прекрасно сказано!
Благодарю Вас!

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (08.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Суть диалога мне понятна.
Единственный вопрос: " Миряне достигали Архатства?"
Ответ на этот вопрос поставит все на свои места.

----------


## Zom

> Единственный вопрос: "Миряне достигали Архатства?"


Миряне в привычном понимании - нет. А если говорить именно об отшельниках (до получения монашеского посвящения) - то да (в этом смысле они даже не являются упасаками - потому что достигают араханства ДО принятия прибежища - классический случай с отшельником Бахией). Хотя даже и таких случаев кот наплакал. Под словом "мирянин" обычно понимается "домохозяин" - человек с семьёй, работой, разными делами и обязанностями. Такому достичь араханства нереально, для этого требуется уединение от всевозможной суеты. Но уровня не-возвращения достичь возможно.

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## sergey

Согласно традиции, отец Будды, Суддходана перед смертью стал архатом, будучи мирянином.
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...suddhodana.htm

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Согласно традиции, отец Будды, Суддходана перед смертью стал архатом, будучи мирянином.


Но в суттах столь, казалось бы, значимое событие не зафиксировано - что крайне подозрительно. Более того, согласно этой легенде, он достиг всех ступеней, слушая джатаки - что ещё более подозрительно - ведь в суттах арахантами становились, слушая очень глубокие наставления, а не такие.

----------

Akaguma (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Значит, в редких случаях не-монахи достигали Архатства (если у них были развиты необходимые качества, и им была передана Дхамма). Понятно.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Яса, сын казначея выросший в роскоши стал архатом, будучи мирянином. Кхема, главная жена Бимбисары достигла архатства будучи мирянкой. И Яса и Кхема практически сразу по достижению архатсва вступили в орден.

----------

sergey (08.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Кхема, главная жена Бимбисары достигла архатства будучи мирянкой.


Это точно? Неужели она тоже была отшельницей?

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. отшельницей? Она была главной женой царя, со всеми вытекающими из этого обстоятельствами.

----------

Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Т.е. отшельницей? Она была главной женой царя, со всеми вытекающими из этого обстоятельствами.


Понятно, спасибо. Эта информация из Джатак?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мира, мне кажется, не надо искать исторические примеры просветления женщин и на этом зацикливаться. Вы проверьте Учение на себе и поймете, что оно для Вас действует. Если Вы способны наработать осознанность своих мыслей и действий в сторону благого хоть немного, а также изучать основы буддизма с приложением их в жизни, если Ваша собственная страдательность уменьшается, а понимание и навыки развиваются, то какие у Вас могут быть сомнения, что вы не достигнете состояния Будды, если промежуточные шаги, согласно описанию Пути, дают результат?

Так что просто старайтесь больше заниматься личной практикой и увидите, что Вам лично доступно. :Smilie:  Потому как примеры других хороши, царицы - царицами, но Вы-то другое существо :Smilie:  И вам придется достигать просветления на базе вашего ума и тела.

Смело идите вперед. Если прилагать правильные усилия и иметь правильное понимание, результат будет непременно достигнут. А иначе буддийское Учение нельзя признать работающим.

----------

Thaitali (09.09.2013), Zom (08.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (10.09.2013), Карло (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Тао (11.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мира, мне кажется, не надо искать исторические примеры просветления женщин и на этом зацикливаться. Вы проверьте Учение на себе и поймете, что оно для Вас действует. Если Вы способны наработать осознанность своих мыслей и действий в сторону благого хоть немного, а также изучать основы буддизма с приложением их в жизни, если Ваша собственная страдательность уменьшается, а понимание и навыки развиваются, то какие у Вас могут быть сомнения, что вы не достигнете состояния Будды, если промежуточные шаги, согласно описанию Пути дают результат?
> 
> Так что просто старайтесь больше заниматься личной практикой и увидите, что Вам лично доступно.


Мне кажется, что женщины многие (не все) сострадательны по своей природе, и потому им легче достичь каких-то духовных качеств, чем бойцовским петушкам. Давайте надеяться, что рано или поздно у нас это получится!

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Эделизи (09.09.2013)

----------


## sergey

Про Ясу написано в Махавагге (Виная питака).

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Мира, мне кажется, не надо искать исторические примеры просветления женщин и на этом зацикливаться. Вы проверьте Учение на себе и поймете, что оно для Вас действует. Если Вы способны наработать осознанность своих мыслей и действий в сторону благого хоть немного, а также изучать основы буддизма с приложением их в жизни, если Ваша собственная страдательность уменьшается, а понимание и навыки развиваются, то какие у Вас могут быть сомнения, что вы не достигнете состояния Будды, если промежуточные шаги, согласно описанию Пути, дают результат?
> 
> Так что просто старайтесь больше заниматься личной практикой и увидите, что Вам лично доступно. Потому как примеры других хороши, царицы - царицами, но Вы-то другое существо
> 
> Смело идите вперед. Если прилагать правильные усилия и иметь правильное понимание, результат будет непременно достигнут. А иначе буддийское Учение не выполняет свои функции.


Спасибо, Вам, Пема!
У меня нет ни крупицы сомнения, в вашей искренней доброте и заботе! 
Еще раз спасибо!

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Женщины, особенно матери, способны отказаться от своих желаний в пользу других. Но не все :Smilie: 

Так что все равно, думаю, вопрос реализации лежит не в ракурсе половой принадлежности, а, как всегда, в ракурсе личной кармы и заслуг. Что накоплено, то и имеем :Smilie:  

Даже если просто как следует подумать - а чем женщины отличаются от мужчин - точно такие же загрязненные скандхи, которые надо очистить, точно такая же совокупность страдательных тела и ума. При разных формах и привычках существа самсары могут копить добродетель и наоборот, могут нарабатывать знания и умения и наоборот. Я столько вижу разных людей, что уже смотрю просто, а какие у этого человека - внезависимости от пола - шансы встретить Учение в этой жизни, проникнуться к нему доверием и начать как следует практиковать? Это одно и имеет значение.

Если сомневаться в том, что женщины могут достичь просветления, то тогда надо отрицать то, что каждое существо может достичь состояния Будды.


И бойцовские петушки порой хорошие практики :Smilie:

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Мне кажется, что женщины многие (не все) сострадательны по своей природе


Мне тоже так кажется!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Понятно, спасибо. Эта информация из Джатак?


Вы про Кхему? Нет, из комментаторской литературы. Ну или может из Дипавамсы или Буддхавамсы. Я не проверял источники.
Инфу почерпнул из этой интересной статьи про Кхему.

----------

Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Тао

> Это очень радует!
> Приеду в октябре на празднование годовщины и принятие Прибежища (уговорила бханте Топпера, йес!)


Поздравляю вас и очень рад!  :Smilie:  Принятие прибежища было самым знаменательным событием в моей жизни, на данный момент.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Федор Ф (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Поздравляю вас и очень рад!  Принятие прибежища было самым знаменательным событием в моей жизни, на данный момент.


Спасибо!
Жду с волнением.
Буду рада принять поздравление еще раз, когда это событие произойдет! :Smilie:

----------

Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

В Катхаваттху отрицается, что мирянин может стать архатом. Вывод основывается на словах Будды:




> 142. Пусть он даже украшен, но если он живет в мире, спокойный, смиренный, воздержанный, ведущий праведную жизнь,
>  отвергающий применение наказания ко всем существам, – он брахман, он отшельник, он бхикшу.
> 
> (Дхаммапада 142)



Т.е. пусть даже такой человек живет в мире, пусть он "урашен", но внутренние мирские узы он порвал, поэтому по своей внутренней сути он уже не мирянин. 

Текст Катхаваттху здесь также ссылается на слова сутты, где говорится, что мирянин не порвавший мирские узы не может освободиться.

----------

Ассаджи (08.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Насчёт Ясы, и особенно Кхемы, тоже большие сомнения у меня. Получается, что они были более продвинутыми, чем два лучших ученика Будды - Моггаллана и Сарипутта, которым нужно было заниматься усиленной медитацией в течение 7/14 дней соответственно, прежде чем стать арахантами. Или, например, Махакассапа - тоже 7 дней нужно было интенсивно медить ему. А тут бац - никаких медитаций, была женой царя и сразу архатка )) Как-то не вяжется ,) Или с Суддходаной - был царём, послушал джатаку - и тоже арахант.

----------

Akaguma (08.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, что значит сомнения? Я не понимаю.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Сомнения в том, что это действительно имело место, а не придумано позже. В виде удобной легенды - например, для оправдания чьего-либо заявленного просветления.

----------

Akaguma (08.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, уровень правдопобности что-ли мерять? Такую историю сообщают нам палийские тексты. Степень прадоподобности (в современном понимании) у них у всех примерно одинаковая.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Едва ли. В суттах обо всех этих, крайне выдающихся (!) случаях ничего нет. Очень странно.

----------


## Eugeny

> Насчёт Ясы, и особенно Кхемы, тоже большие сомнения у меня. Получается, что они были более продвинутыми, чем два лучших ученика Будды - Моггаллана и Сарипутта, которым нужно было заниматься усиленной медитацией в течение 7/14 дней соответственно, прежде чем стать арахантами. Или, например, Махакассапа - тоже 7 дней нужно было интенсивно медить ему. А тут бац - никаких медитаций, была женой царя и сразу архатка )) Как-то не вяжется ,) Или с Суддходаной - был царём, послушал джатаку - и тоже арахант.


Я где то слышал, что Сарипутта и Могаллана достигали Архатства дольше из-за продвинутости,был вроде такой момент после какой то проповеди Будды,все последователи Упатиссы и Коллиты стали Архатами за исключением Упатиссы и Колиты которые всё ещё не достигли архатства потому что, эта пара имела великую мудрость, ,и они не верили ни во что сразу же.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Я где то слышал, что Сарипутта и Могаллана достигали Архатства дольше из-за продвинутости


Достигать дольше из-за продвинутости - это глупость какая-то. Продвинутость в том и заключается, что ты достигаешь просветления быстрее и легче всех. В суттах (а не в комментариях) для мирян самый короткий срок для достижения араханства - 7 дней практики. Был мирянином с супер-потенциалом, практиковал 7 дней и достиг. Если был отшельником (как аскеты Урувеллы или Бахия), которые уже даже сверхспособностями обладали - там араханства достигали мгновенно во время слушания проповеди из-за уже развитого самадхи. В этом и разница - в самадхи. Именно его развивали в течение 7 дней все супер-(бывшие)миряне, потому что без него никак. Раньше 7 дней никто не справлялся. Продвинутым же отшельникам этого делать не нужно было, ибо оно у них и так было отпрактиковано.

----------

Akaguma (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Едва ли. В суттах обо всех этих, крайне выдающихся (!) случаях ничего нет. Очень странно.


Ну, корпус палийских текстов не ограничивается суттами. Также традицию формируют скорее комментарии, т.е. традиционное понимание канонических текстов. 

Меня, например, советского человека, атеиста, вообще не смущают подобные красивые мифологические подробности текстов. Ну,типа там про богов, которые вызвают дождь. И никакого кризиса веры у меня не было и нет. 

Т.е. я немного по-другому смотрю на эти тексты. Мыслить можно разными категориями, в том числе и мифологическими. Например, я могу лежать на пляже, и на внезапный порыв ветра, могу подумать: "О, движение воздуха из-за неравномерности атмосферного давления!" А могу подумать: "О, стрибожьи внуки прилетели!" (И это тоже верно - не полканы же прибежали!) И то и другое - это, на мой взгляд, просто способ мыслить. Просто второй более забавный и выразительный.

Ну и когда читаешь назидательную литературу следует (как учат образованные люди) задаваться вопросом: "Что автор текста хочет, чтобы я сделал?" Ну, и в случае с богами вызывающими дождь, он по моему разумению хочет, чтобы я, помня об уделе богов, вел нравственную жизнь и пошел и сделал дану. Т.е. мифологический момент здесь как-бы вспомогателен, на мой взгляд. Также и история с достижением архатсва Кхемой очень красива и стоит того, чтобы включить ее в (назидательные) тексты.

Т.е. тексты дошли до нас в таком виде, в каком дошли. Ну и в таком виде, по-моему, их следует ценить.

----------

Shus (09.09.2013), Аурум (09.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.09.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, да, все правильно "Женщины в Тхераваде".
> Тхеравада - буддистская традиция. Среди последователей есть как мужчины, так и женщины. Но мне показалось, что женщин не так много (судя по форуму).  И я решила выяснить как дела обстоят на самом деле. 
> Тогда и вспомнилась фраза, услышанная когда-то, что буддизм вообще (не зависимо от традиции) не женская религия (в смысле, не очень нравится/подходит женщинам). Но ведь это, конечно, не правда.


У нас в центре половина точно женщины.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Сергей, мне всегда было интересно а почему Будда был против создания женского монашества?


Как минимум это было в диковинку. До Будды, вроде бы, никто подобным не занимался. 
Представьте себе какому риску подвергалась репутация Будды.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно сможете, даже миряне смогут. Но мирянин если в течение недели не пострижётся в монахи после достижения Ниббаны, то каюк ему.


К сожалению я когда-то, когда задавал этот вопрос, сам был введён в заблуждени авторитеным отетом одного русскоговорящего монаха. В действительности в течение дня.

----------

Eugeny (09.09.2013), Won Soeng (08.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Корова из прошлых жизней безжалостна


Похоже будет мем.

----------

Eugeny (09.09.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Не тхеравада выбирает женщину, но женщина - тхераваду  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (09.09.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все превратили в попсу. Даже Дхамму. Мир держится на попсе. Все надмирное, тонкое, глубокое пугает и отвращает. Господи, как страшно. Никого и ничего нет в этом падшем мире. Не на что опереться. Некому верить. Все хотят наслаждаться. Я плачу...


Настоящий Бодхисаттва превращает все в буддизм. Даже попсу превращает в Дхамму. 
Не нужно огорчаться из-за популярности и поверхностности. 

Если знать в лицо алчность, ненависть и безразличие, то не нужна опора, не нужно никому верить, истина - просто как это. 

Татхагата не избегает наслаждений - он лишь разочарован ими. Монах, нуждающийся в обучении, избегает наслаждений чтобы увидеть их возникновение и прекращение, как часть пути.

----------

Нико (09.09.2013), Эделизи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Похоже будет мем.


Значит, если кто нибудь в стране или городе без Тхеравадинских монахов достигнет плода, то ему на самолёте лететь надо, и он очень должен богат быть, так как билет заранее покупать надо, то есть у него частный самолёт должен будет быть.

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати слыхал я историю про одного человека в РФ, который целыми днями медитировал, и ничего кроме этого не делал, картину только кое какую рисовал, то есть час медитации, секунда мазка картины и.т.д, и в конце концов с собой покончил, но картину дорисовал.

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Значит, если кто нибудь в стране или городе без Тхеравадинских монахов достигнет плода, то ему на самолёте лететь надо, и он очень должен богат быть, так как билет заранее покупать надо, то есть у него частный самолёт должен будет быть.


А вот кстати что ПК говорит про Пратьекабудд? Они же достигают плода, когда сангхи нет поблизости.

----------


## Eugeny

> А вот кстати что ПК говорит про Пратьекабудд? Они же достигают плода, когда сангхи нет поблизости.


Пачьека Будды существуют только во времена отсутствия учения Будды

----------

Тао (12.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И еще: есть сутта о женщине (забыл, как ее звали), которая стала Арахантом в результате сильнейшего страдания (потеряла любимого и долгожданного ребенка). То есть, какое же мощное потрясение необходимо, чтобы вышибить женщину из сансары, чтобы оборвать ее привязанность к сансаре!


Кисаготами.



> Потому что правильная мирская жизнь - это правильная мирская жизнь и не более того. Это *не фактор пути*.
> Об этом сутта МН 117 Махачаттарисака Сутта.  
> 
>  В этой сутте говорится о двух видах каждого фактора (правильный взгляд, правильное намерение и т.д.) Первый вид - мирской. Второй - благородный, надмирный, ведущий к освобождению. Так вот *только второй назван фактором Пути*. 
> 
> А что называется правильным взглядом? Монахи, я говорю вам, что правильный взгляд бывает двух видов: есть правильный взгляд, при котором есть влечения, который способствует накоплению заслуг, и при котором остаётся привязанность; и есть благородный правильный взгляд, при котором нет влечений, который *превосходит мирское и является фактором Пути.*


Так монашество само по себе не говорит ещё о надмирском Пути. Надмирской Путь это уже, по сути, или Арьи или близкие к ним состояния.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Насчёт Ясы, и особенно Кхемы, тоже большие сомнения у меня. Получается, что они были более продвинутыми, чем два лучших ученика Будды - Моггаллана и Сарипутта, которым нужно было заниматься усиленной медитацией в течение 7/14 дней соответственно, прежде чем стать арахантами. Или, например, Махакассапа - тоже 7 дней нужно было интенсивно медить ему. А тут бац - никаких медитаций, была женой царя и сразу архатка )) Как-то не вяжется ,) Или с Суддходаной - был царём, послушал джатаку - и тоже арахант.


То, что тхеры Сарипутта и Моггаллана достигли Ниббаны за неделю и две не делает их менее толковыми. Были, насколько я понимаю,  Араханты и быстрее них достигавшие Ниббаны. Если память не изменяет по их поводу Будда сказал, что они подобны царям, которым для выхода в поход требуется больше времени на сборы из-за их величия, нежели простому человеку.

----------

Eugeny (09.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Значит, если кто нибудь в стране или городе без Тхеравадинских монахов достигнет плода, то ему на самолёте лететь надо, и он очень должен богат быть, так как билет заранее покупать надо, то есть у него частный самолёт должен будет быть.


Или наоборот, у монахов будет частный самолёт.  :Smilie: 

Расскажу такой случай (вроде бы на форуме его уже рассказывал) из последней поездки в Шри-Ланку: ехали мы на микроавтобусе (не на своём частном, а на чужом) с калмыками и Ньянасиха саду от Алувихары к краю мира (не помню, как он по сингальски называется). Нас ввели в заблуждение сказав, что он совсем рядом с Алувихарой. В итоге до темноты ехали и фактически заплутали.
И вот в темноте едем по серпантину и видим на краю дороги дерево Бодхи и группу детей во главе с девочками-подростками, которые сами, без взрослых, совершают Буддапуджу у дерева. В итоге мы вылезли, Ньянасиха саду прочёл для детей проповедь, а я дал Прибежище и обеты.
Ньянасиха саду высказал такую мысль: что сила веры детей была столь большой, что несмотря на то, что поблизости не было монастырей и монахов с которыми они бы могли общаться, удивительным образом два монаха случилось как-раз во время этой Буддапуджи. 
И вот мы, хотя ехали по собственным делам и заблудились, получилось, что выступили инструментом их каммы.

----------

Eugeny (09.09.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.09.2013), Pema Sonam (09.09.2013), sergey (09.09.2013), Styeba (09.09.2013), Аурум (09.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013), Нико (09.09.2013), Тао (13.09.2013), Федор Ф (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013), Эделизи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Сегодня, анализируя происходящее на форуме, возникло ощущение, что в нашей традиции очень мало женщин. 
> Активно постим только я, Женя и Лена. Интересно, почему так?
> 
>  Я, конечно, встречала выражение, что "буддизм - не женская религия", но настолько...В других традициях, вроде, поболе девушек будет.
> 
> Вопрос не совсем праздный: мне подумалось, если бы было больше девушек может межтрадиционные диспуты мягче бы проходилии и разборок было бы меньше (все-таки мы миролюбивые существа и не выносим грубости).


Спасибо за тему. Получилась и тема хорошая и ответы хорошие.
Дабы не потерялась во флудильном разделе, утащу в форум тхеравады.

----------

Eugeny (09.09.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013), Нико (09.09.2013), Эделизи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пачьека Будды существуют только во времена отсутствия учения Будды


Вот про них мне всегда было интересно. Они ведь существовали во времена Будды, не так? Но как-то достигали в одиночку. Кто может пролить свет на мой мрак в этом отношениии?

----------


## Топпер

> Вот про них мне всегда было интересно. Они ведь существовали во времена Будды, не так? Но как-то достигали в одиночку. Кто может пролить свет на мой мрак в этом отношениии?


Могли только до момента начала проповеди Буддой Готамой. А может даже до момента просветления. 
После того, как Будда Готама повернул Колесо, Паччекабудды появляться не могут вплоть до момента, когда Дхамма в этом мире исчезнет.

----------

Eugeny (09.09.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Позвольте высказать альтернативную точку зрения. Пратьекабудда открывает Дхарму самостоятельно, не опираясь на Будду, Дхарму и Сангху. Однако, открыв Дхарму, он обнаруживает, что Дхарма уже есть в этом мире, и лишь подтверждает, что Дхарма - такова, как учил Будда.

Поэтому пратьекабудды вполне могут открывать Дхарму в любое время, без ограничений, они лишь не заявляют, что открыли ранее не открытое и на них нет ответственности запускать колесо учения. Более того, с момента, когда Дхарма угасает, пратьекабудды восстанавливают правильное учение, устраняя искажения и возвращая утраченное.

Помимо всего прочего, крайне неоднозначен вопрос, что понимается под "этим миром". 

Вступившие в поток, рождающиеся до семи раз, рождаются в самых разных мирах и совершенствуются в них в Дхарме.
Однажды возвращающиеся, рождаются в самых разных мирах и совершенствуются в них в Дхарме
Невозвращающиеся, рождаются в чистых землях и совершенствуются в них в Дхарме

Все эти миры достигаются йогинами, они так же населены множеством существ, которые воспринимают учение в этих мирах и сохраняют его. 

Крайне тонкий и значительный вопрос, что значит "в этом мире", понимание этого вопроса приводит к очень значительным изменениям представлений о сохранении Дхармы, ее угасании и исчезновении.

----------

Нико (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (09.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Меня в ретрит семья не отпустит (ближайшие лет 10) Я бы не против!


при большом желании всегда можно договориться и приехать на ретрит всей семьей. Вы медитируете, а муж\няня занимаются днем с ребенком)
О женщинах в Буддизме - можно еще почитать о Дипа Ма (Dipa Ma). Не знаю, правда, есть ли на русском.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> при большом желании всегда можно договориться и приехать на ретрит всей семьей.


Прекрасная новость! Спасибо!

----------


## Нико

> Прекрасная новость! Спасибо!


Один нюанс: нужно тогда денег основательно накопить. Чтобы жена медитировала, а муж с ребёнком кормил и за ребёнком следил. )))

----------

Akaguma (09.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Один нюанс: нужно тогда денег основательно накопить. Чтобы жена медитировала, а муж с ребёнком кормил и за ребёнком следил. )))


ну, это да...

----------


## Нико

> ну, это да...


Мира, в Индии тут некоторые  справляются. Рис, чечевица и цампа стоят недорого. Проблемы с водой, если в горах сидишь. Нужно ходить куда-то её добывать. Ну и плитка нужна или хоть примитивная керосинка (примус). Хотя Вы, конечно, захотели бы в тхеравадинской стране.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы просто смотрите только с одной перспективы и не видите другой. Умение правильно (точнее даже праведно) вести домохозяйство приближает к ниббане, а не отдаляет от неё. Вот почему Будда этому учил. Просто далеко не все готовы всё бросить и уйти отшельничать (а если даже и сделают так, по-неофитски, то больше себе же навредят). Поэтому на своём уровне такие люди МОГУТ продвигаться по направлению к ниббане. Ведь путь к ниббане Будда резюмировал так: "неделание зла, делание добра, очищение ума". Все эти элементы отлично практикуются при праведном ведении домохозяйства. Разумеется, при достижении определённого уровня, нужно будет пойти ещё дальше, а не останавливаться на достигнутом. Но этого-то ещё надобно достичь сперва.


Если уж говорить о низшем уровне, то здесь необходимо понимать, что сила высшего смысла и высшей сути Дхаммы освещает весь путь от первых до последних шагов на пути. А не наоборот. Просто правильная домашняя жизнь не  приведет к более высоким уровням вслепую. Даже если постичь в совершенстве 4БИ можно только в конце пути, то знать о них и принимать их истинность необходимо с самого начала. То есть, высшая Дхамма ведет человека с самого начала. Рассуждения же "делай добро и не делай зла, для твоего уровня достаточно, а там куда выведет" - в корне неправильные.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Если уж говорить о низшем уровне, то здесь необходимо понимать, что сила высшего смысла и высшей сути Дхаммы освещает весь путь от первых до последних шагов на пути. А не наоборот. Просто правильная домашняя жизнь не  приведет к более высоким уровням вслепую.


Будда чуть ли не в каждой второй сутте говорит, что фундамент - это укоренение в нравственном поведении, а потом уже медитации, мудрость, джханы и т.п. А праведная мирская жизнь разве не есть это самое нравственное поведение? И, с другой стороны, эта самая праведная мирская жизнь приведет в итоге к более высоким уровням практики в следующей жизни или даже в этой, как то монашество или отшельничество.

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Нравственная жизнь - это основа. Об этом я тоже говорю постоянно. Весь путь проложен через добро, а не зло. Хоть в начале, хоть в конце. Я не об этом говорю. Вникайте тщательнее в мысль.
Однако, продолжу эту самую мысль, дабы не противоречить самому себе. Итак: тем не менее, я утверждаю, что только высший "благородный" уровень является фактором пути, как сказано в МН117, и ведет к освобождению. И этот уровень уже отрицает мирские ценности, хотя низший уровень пути не отрицает их. Почему так? Казалось бы парадокс. Ан нет! Если мы внимательно будем читать сутты, то обнаружим этот принцип в многих из них. При описании различных уровней и при переходе от одного к другому необходимо отказаться от достижений предыдущего. Понимаете? А в конце и получается, что начало уже отвергается окончательно. Иначе продвижения не будет. Это особенно четко прописано в одной из сутт Самьютта Никаи ( Моггалланасамьютта), где Маггаллана описывает свой опыт перехода от одного уровня к другому и довольно болезненное оставление предыдущих достижений.

----------

Styeba (09.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Нравственная жизнь - это основа. Об этом я тоже говорю постоянно. Весь путь проложен через добро, а не зло. Хоть в начале, хоть в конце. Я не об этом говорю. Вникайте тщательнее в мысль.
> Однако, продолжу эту самую мысль, дабы не противоречить самому себе. Итак: тем не менее, я утверждаю, что только высший "благородный" уровень является фактором пути, как сказано в МН117, и ведет к освобождению.


Дык вроде никто тут особо то не против, что мирская жизнь не приводит к Ниббане. А насчет приведенных случаев просветления мирян, я согласен с Зомом, это больше мотивирующие истории, нежели исторический факт.

----------

Zom (09.09.2013), Сергей Ч (09.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дык вроде никто тут особо то не против, что мирская жизнь не приводит к Ниббане


Поэтому это и не фактор Пути. А фактор только тот уровень, который приводит.

Я вообще ни с кем не спорю, к вашему сведению. Я рассуждаю. Видете ли, кроме спора есть и другие способы общения.

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. я немного по-другому смотрю на эти тексты. Мыслить можно разными категориями, в том числе и мифологическими. Например, я могу лежать на пляже, и на внезапный порыв ветра, могу подумать: "О, движение воздуха из-за неравномерности атмосферного давления!" А могу подумать: "О, стрибожьи внуки прилетели!" (И это тоже верно - не полканы же прибежали!) И то и другое - это, на мой взгляд, просто способ мыслить. Просто второй более забавный и выразительный.


Можно, конечно. Но в таком случае не стоит делать неправильных выводов, что можно быть женой царя, а потом чудом в миг стать полностью просветлённым, по сути, ничё не делая. А именно на это, как я понимаю, надеются те, кто говорят нечто такое: "А этот вот был мирянином, нисколько не заморачивался с монашеством и стал архатом", или "монахом можно не быть, потому что в тхераваде и миряне архатами становятся". Но если считать эти истории именно некими "баснями", то тогда вопрос, конечно, снимается.

----------


## Akaguma

> Поэтому это и не фактор Пути.


Это именно фактор Пути, иначе вообще б никто никогда ничего не достиг, арьями не рождаются.

----------


## Zom

> Если уж говорить о низшем уровне, то здесь необходимо понимать, что сила высшего смысла и высшей сути Дхаммы освещает весь путь от первых до последних шагов на пути. А не наоборот. Просто правильная домашняя жизнь не приведет к более высоким уровням вслепую.


Правильная домашняя жизнь и вера в Будду -- приведёт. Практика веры в Три Драгоценности (в суттах объясняется как специальные памятования, которые нужно постоянно развивать) как раз и создаёт камму, которая не даёт тебе отпасть от Учения. А потом, когда будешь уже более развит и готов, имея подходящий фундамент, тогда и более высокие этапы сможешь практиковать.

В этой связи большой ещё вопрос - кто более надёжно следует ниббане - западные "буддисты-медитаторы", или, например, слепо верующие миряне-буддисты традиционных стран, на которых эти западные буддисты смотрят свысока, как на недалёких и не занимающихся "настоящей" практикой. Суть в том, что первые наиграются, и вернутся в сансару. А вторые создадут прочную каммическую связь, которая в своё время приведёт их к ниббане.

----------

Akaguma (09.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Мокроусов Вадим (09.09.2013), Сергей Ч (09.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В этой связи большой ещё вопрос - кто более надёжно следует ниббане - западные "буддисты-медитаторы", или, например, слепо верующие миряне-буддисты традиционных стран, на которых эти западные буддисты смотрят свысока, как на недалёких и не занимающихся "настоящей" практикой. Суть в том, что первые наиграются, и вернутся в сансару. А вторые создадут прочную каммическую связь, которая в своё время приведёт их к ниббане.


Так нельзя рассуждать. Можно говорить только об отдельно взятом человеке и его понимании Дхаммы, без разницы - западный он человек или восточный. А массовые тенденции в целом всегда в проигрыше в отношении Дхаммы.

----------

Ittosai (09.09.2013), Styeba (09.09.2013), Vladiimir (09.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Чтоб более конкретные выводы здесь сделать - нужно смотреть на то, сколько человек связывает себя с буддизмом и остаётся ли буддистом в старости, уже перед самой смертью, даже если не достиг никаких медитативных и прочих достижений. По мне - таковых в процентном соотношении среди традиционных буддистов будет больше, чем среди нетрадиционных.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (10.09.2013), Shus (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Чтоб более конкретные выводы здесь сделать - нужно смотреть на то, сколько человек связывает себя с буддизмом и остаётся ли буддистом в старости, уже перед самой смертью, даже если не достиг никаких медитативных и прочих достижений. По мне - таковых в процентном соотношении среди традиционных буддистов будет больше, чем среди нетрадиционных.


Это, скорее всего, показатель верности традиции, привычному образу жизни, а не верности Дхамме. В любом случае смотреть лучше на свой собственный ум, а не на Запад и Восток. Тем более, что Будда призывал к уединению для постижения Дхаммы.

----------

Vladiimir (09.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Сергей Ч (09.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Рис, чечевица и цампа стоят недорого. Проблемы с водой, если в горах сидишь. Нужно ходить куда-то её добывать. Ну и плитка нужна или хоть примитивная керосинка (примус).


Звучит заманчиво)

К Индии у меня, конечно, особенное отношение (как и у многих буддистов)
Только я еще не готова там оказаться... может я не права, но пока не могу поехать в страну, где калечат детей ради большей милостыни - боюсь, моя психика не выдержит.

----------


## Zom

> Это, скорее всего, показатель верности традиции, привычному образу жизни, а не верности Дхамме.


Даже если и так, такая верность традиции, на мой взгляд, гораздо лучше "игры в буддистов", которая часто встречается у западных людей. В конце-концов, не спроста ведь люди "отдают дань" традиции. Отдают - значит уважают, ценят, чтят. Можно ведь и не отдавать, и вообще не следовать традиции, не так ли?

----------

Shus (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Можно ведь и не отдавать, и вообще не следовать традиции, не так ли?


Так. Можно следовать только правильным взглядам. Вполне достаточно.

Впрочем, я был бы с вами абсолютно согласен, но есть одна проблема - чаще всего на уровне традиции (обрядовой, внешней стороны) люди и застревают. Дальше не двигаются. Тому, кто не имеет этой "кожи", глубина Дхаммы виднее, ее ничто не затмевает.

----------

Styeba (10.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Тао (05.10.2013)

----------


## Zom

Ну вот представьте. Есть два, скажем так, "недалёких" человека. Один, не видя Дхаммы, играет в буддизм, потому что ему это пока что прикольно делать, а другой, тоже, допустим, не видя Дхаммы, искренне уважает буддизм, потому что ему с пелёнок вдалбливали, что это - святое и наивысшее. У кого из них больше шансов застрять в сансаре, и у кого больше шансов из неё через какое-то время выбраться?

----------

Германн (09.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (09.09.2013)

----------


## sergey

Федор, а вы можете пояснить, что вы подразумеваете под мирской жизнью? В одном сообщении вы написали



> Другое дело, что речь не идет о мирянах и монахах. Нет! Это все-таки внешние отличия. Речь идет о мирском по своей сути мировоззрении, мирском сознании и духовном. То есть, не то важно, мирянин ты или монах, а то, в чем (мирском или духовном) уверждено твое сознание. И монах может быть внутренне мирским человеком и мирянин может быть далек от мирских целей и ценностей.


В других вы, похоже, все-таки подразумеваете под мирской жизнью жизнь в доме, в семье и т.п.
Можете пояснить?
И может быть проиллюстрировать примерами?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну вот представьте. Есть два, скажем так, "недалёких" человека. Один, не видя Дхаммы, играет в буддизм, потому что ему это пока что прикольно делать, а другой, тоже, допустим, не видя Дхаммы, искренне уважает буддизм, потому что ему с пелёнок вдалбливали, что это - святое и наивысшее. У кого из них больше шансов застрять в сансаре, и у кого больше шансов из неё через какое-то время выбраться?


Да, с этим согласен.
Про западный вариант я вообще молчу. Я уже выразил свое отношение к попсе.

----------

Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, а вы можете пояснить, что вы подразумеваете под мирской жизнью? В одном сообщении вы написали
> 
> В других вы, похоже, все-таки подразумеваете под мирской жизнью жизнь в доме, в семье и т.п.
> Можете пояснить?
> И может быть проиллюстрировать примерами?


Ох. А где я пишу про жизнь в доме, семье? Нет, то, что вы процитировали, я и называю мирской жизнью. То есть - мирские взгляды, мирские ценности. То, что во всех религиях противоположно духовному. А жизнь в семье... ну, каждый живет, как может. Мне вот на ум всегда приходит  одно христиансткое (уж простите) высказывание. Важно, что оно емкое и точное, а не то, что христианское: "будь в мире, но не от мира". Я даже думаю (но не уверен), что так жить (в мире, но не от мира) труднее, но плодотворнее, что ли, в отношении пути. Ни на всем готовеньком сидеть в отшельничестве, а преодолевать трудности, преодолевать себя, преодолевать жизнь в целом. Как-то так. Я, Сергей, не красноречив. Не умею красиво и точно сказать.

----------

Zom (09.09.2013), Сергей Ч (09.09.2013), Степан Т (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вообще-то моя цель была - подсказать Миле, в каком направлении надо работать над собой, чтобы преодолеть пол, а не унизить женщин. Но опять началось! Нико, Будда считал, что женщина может достичь Ниббаны. Этого мало?


Женщина - не может. Мужчина тоже не может. Может тот, кто отказался от всех цепей и оков самоидентификации.
Есть отличная сутта в Ангуттара Никае. Там Будда говорит, что если женщина привязана к качествам своего пола, своему женскому голосу, фигуре, манерам, ужимкам, смеху - она не в силах преодолеть свою женственность. То же самое было сказано в отношении мужчин.
Что касается меня, я никогда не испытывала никаких проблем со своим полом. Он не мешал мне сделать блестящую карьеру, да и сейчас в Азии, если отсечь некие трудности с мужским вниманием ко мне как к девушке, то в целом отношение - замечательное: повсюду уважение и помощь. То, что иностранка практикует "их" религию - приводит местных в восторг. 
А иностранки монахини (или послушницы) - получают от населения полную поддержку и могут жить без денег, как и монахи. 
Все эти разговоры об азиатском патриархате - это из разряда небылиц и легенд, ну, или по крайне мере, не относится к европейкам.

----------

Thaitali (10.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (10.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вот если среднестатистической россиянке рассказать случай о мужчине, который бросил жену и новорождённого сына, сбежав от них посреди ночи, какова будет реакция?


На самом деле, в суттах нет ничего о том, что Будда ушел ночью. Это поздние фантазии.
Ясодхара знала о том, что муж скоро покинет дом и была готова к этому. Она не имела ни тени злости по отношению к Будде.
Насчет того, что Будда не хотел женского монашества - это такой же миф.
Сразу после Пробуждения Будда сказал у дерева Бодхи Маре, что не уйдет из мира до тех пор, пока у него не будет монахов и монахинь, мирян и мирянок. И он прекрасно знал, что у всех Будд прошлого были монахини. 
Да и вообще - сколько можно уже об этом? 500 лет прошло, 1000 лет прошло, а все какие- то дрязги на этот счет. Нам уже нужно жить в своей "реальности", которая в том, что время темное и всем тяжело, а не ругаться по поводу качеств своего или чужого пола.

----------

Ассаджи (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013), Эделизи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Дык вроде никто тут особо то не против, что мирская жизнь не приводит к Ниббане. А насчет приведенных случаев просветления мирян, я согласен с Зомом, это больше мотивирующие истории, нежели исторический факт.


Вы говорите то, что противоречит Будде.
Будда сказал, что "не сто, не пятьсот, а намного более мирян и мирянок достигли благодаря практике стадии невозвращения, а также плодов сотапанны и сакадагамина".
Читаем Канон.

----------

Styeba (10.09.2013), Vladiimir (10.09.2013), Ассаджи (10.09.2013), Степан Т (10.09.2013), Эделизи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Так. Можно следовать только правильным взглядам. Вполне достаточно.


Взгляды же через нечто внешнее должны выражаться.



> Впрочем, я был бы с вами абсолютно согласен, но есть одна проблема - чаще всего на уровне традиции (обрядовой, внешней стороны) люди и застревают. Дальше не двигаются. Тому, кто не имеет этой "кожи", глубина Дхаммы виднее, ее ничто не затмевает.


Бывает и нередко именно так.
Поэтому лучше, когда и в традиции укоренён, и изучать и практиковать пытается.

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Взгляды же через нечто внешнее должны выражаться.
> 
> Бывает и нередко именно так.
> Поэтому лучше, когда и в традиции укоренён, и изучать и практиковать пытается.


Конечно, гармония лучше всего!
Кстати, насчет ретритов - что это якобы придумка 20 века. Ничего подобного- сегодня монах мне рассказал, что в ШЛ традиция ретритов для мирян длилась веками задолго до появления Гоенки и прочих ретритов для европейцев.
А в канонических комментариях упоминается, что Вассу миряне проводили вместе с монахами, живя при монастырях и медитируя.
Сейчас страсть к медитации у азиатов тоже большая. Мода это или искреннее желание Ниббаны - сложно сказать.

----------

Styeba (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, гармония лучше всего!
> Кстати, насчет ретритов - что это якобы придумка 20 века. Ничего подобного- сегодня монах мне рассказал, что в ШЛ традиция ретритов для мирян длилась веками задолго до появления Гоенки и прочих ретритов для европейцев.


Честно говоря, слабо вериться. В основном на пойю приходили слушать проповеди. Полагаю, что он это называет ритритом.
Кроме того не будем забывать о том, что Сангха была фактически восстановлена заново в 18 -19 веках.



> А в канонических комментариях упоминается, что Вассу миряне проводили вместе с монахами, живя при монастырях и медитируя.
> Сейчас страсть к медитации у азиатов тоже большая. Мода это или искреннее желание Ниббаны - сложно сказать.


Это, вроде как, на волне обновленчества появилось. Не ранее конца 19 века, а по большей части в двадцатом. Когда колониальную зависимость сбросили и перед странами встал вопрос о выборе пути развития.

----------

Shus (10.09.2013), Zom (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

Нет, не только слушать проповеди, а приходили медитировать. 
Это задокументированный факт, который есть в древних хрониках. 
Когда ШЛ оккупировали иностранцы, многие техники оказались утраченными, и их стали восстанавливать, привозя из Бирмы, в частности. 
В самом Каноне не раз упоминается, что миряне жили при монастырях.
Сатипаттхану практиковали все. Считалось позором не практиковать.

----------

Styeba (10.09.2013), Tong Po (11.09.2013), Сергей Ч (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, не только слушать проповеди, а приходили медитировать. 
> Это задокументированный факт, который есть в древних хрониках. 
> Когда ШЛ оккупировали иностранцы, многие техники оказались утраченными, и их стали восстанавливать, привозя из Бирмы, в частности. 
> В самом Каноне не раз упоминается, что миряне жили при монастырях.
> Сатипаттхану практиковали все. Считалось позором не практиковать.


Но в каком объёме практиковали?

----------


## Жека

> Но в каком объёме практиковали?


Практиковали четыре основы памятование - о теле, о чувствах, об уме и об объектах ума.
Конечно, монаху это легче сделать (монаху, который занимается практикой, а не чем- то другим), однако в любом моменте жизни к любого человека есть чувства, есть сознание, есть распознвание, и знать об этом и о том, когда ум чист и когда омрачен - к этому призывает Сатипаттхана.

----------

Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Практиковали четыре основы памятование - о теле, о чувствах, об уме и об объектах ума.
> Конечно, монаху это легче сделать (монаху, который занимается практикой, а не чем- то другим), однако в любом моменте жизни к любого человека есть чувства, есть сознание, есть распознвание, и знать об этом и о том, когда ум чист и когда омрачен - к этому призывает Сатипаттхана.


Это понятно. Но длительные затворы предполагают прежде всего длительное сидение (или ходьбу), а не занятия повседневными делами.

----------


## Жека

Да, это хороший вопрос - как интегрировать строгую практику в дэйли лайф
Очевидно, что, отслеживая моментарные изменения, в обычной жизни жить нельзя.

----------

Tong Po (11.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, это хороший вопрос - как интегрировать строгую практику в дэйли лайф
> Очевидно, что, отслеживая моментарные изменения, в обычной жизни жить нельзя.


С другой стороны минимальный (пусть не особо глубокий), но постоянный уровень осознанности, памятования о Пути и метта, *если заниматься ими постоянно*, дают колоссальный эффект.
По крайней мере гораздо больший, чем интенсивные, но короткие затворы.

----------

Tong Po (11.09.2013), Zom (10.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Пема Дролкар (10.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Сергей Ч (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> С другой стороны минимальный (пусть не особо глубокий), но постоянный уровень осознанности, памятования о Пути и метта, *если заниматься ими постоянно*, дают колоссальный эффект.
> По крайней мере гораздо больший, чем интенсивные, но короткие затворы.


Да, но тот же Гоенка он и не говорит, что за десять дней вы станете другим человеком. Наоборот: он призывает продолжать дома как минимум два часа в день ту же практику. То есть это опять-таки не вина техники его или какой- то другой - это отсутствие непрерывности практики и желания все сделать быстро и сразу. 
Сам Будда говорил, что построение качеств достигается путем длительной и тщательной тренировки. 
И потом: ретрит - это же не только интенсив. Он может быть и сопряжен с чтением и другой активностью. Хороший учитель никогда не заставит усталого, неподготовленного человека медитировать днем и еще ночью соблюдать три стражи. Нет, он сначала даст ему расслабиться, почитать, успокоиться.

----------

Styeba (10.09.2013), Thaitali (10.09.2013), Tong Po (11.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, но тот же Гоенка он и не говорит, что за десять дней вы станете другим человеком. Наоборот: он призывает продолжать дома как минимум два часа в день ту же практику. То есть это опять-таки не вина техники его или какой- то другой - это отсутствие непрерывности практики и желания все сделать быстро и сразу.


А почему не продолжают? 
Не продолжают во-первых именно потому, что хотя на словах и говорят о необходимости продолжения, сама подача курса ориентирует всё-таки именно на затворный метод.
Во-вторых отсутствие связи с традицией и буддийским образом жизни, а также с Правильным помиманием и всем Восьмеричным Путём откуда взяться правильной, повседневной буддийской жизни? Это в принципе невозможно в методе, который изначально подаётся, как подходящий для людей любой религии. Более того, подающийся, как метод вне религии.



> Сам Будда говорил, что построение качеств достигается путем длительной и тщательной тренировки.


Да.



> И потом: ретрит - это же не только интенсив. Он может быть и сопряжен с чтением и другой активностью. Хороший учитель никогда не заставит усталого, неподготовленного человека медитировать днем и еще ночью соблюдать три стражи. Нет, он сначала даст ему расслабиться, почитать, успокоиться.


Именно так!!! (опять три восклицательных знака  :Smilie:  )
А сейчас затворы понимают чаще всего именно, как интенсив в медитации.
Более того, хороший учитель знает кому и когда стоит медитировать. У хорошего учителя подход относительно штучный получается.  А конвеерное просветление, когда все дружно сели, сегодня все занимаются этим-то, завтра - таким-то и т.п. это всё очень малый полезный выход даёт потому, что каждый человек индивидуален. У каждого свои омрачения, свой баланс заслуг и препятствий, и у каждого своя скорость движения по Пути.

----------

Alex (10.09.2013), Zom (10.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Сергей Ч (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

Ну, насчет Гоенки у меня отношение очень неоднозначное. Сама техника - отличная. Я научилась с ее помощью выносить боль в теле без вовлечения. По крайней мере, до определенного уровня. Это отлично работает и помогает разотождествлению. Реально видишь боль просто как боль. Никакой проблемы. Пришла - ушла. Не зовешь и не гонишь ее. 
И если смотреть широко, Дхамма она действительно вне религии. Проблема возникает тогда, когда на ретрит приходят люди изначально с очень жесткими неверными взглядами. То есть, как говорят в дзен, ты должен придти с пустой чашкой к учителю и дать ему ее наполнить. А люди приходят с полной чашкой и это не проблема техники, это их проблема, на самом деле.

----------

Thaitali (10.09.2013), Tong Po (11.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, насчет Гоенки у меня отношение очень неоднозначное. Сама техника - отличная. Я научилась с ее помощью выносить боль в теле без вовлечения. По крайней мере, до определенного уровня. Это отлично работает и помогает разотождествлению. Реально видишь боль просто как боль. Никакой проблемы. Пришла - ушла. Не зовешь и не гонишь ее.


Сама техника хорошая. Здесь претензий нет и никогда не было.



> И если смотреть широко, Дхамма она действительно вне религии. Проблема возникает тогда, когда на ретрит приходят люди изначально с очень жесткими неверными взглядами. То есть, как говорят в дзен, ты должен придти с пустой чашкой к учителю и дать ему ее наполнить. А люди приходят с полной чашкой и это не проблема техники, это их проблема, на самом деле.


Дхамма связана с Правильным пониманием. Да и остальным Путём. Без этого випассана - просто психопрактика. 
То, что люди приходят с полной чашкой в результате становится проблемой и буддистов, т.к. такой коктейль потом несётся в общество.
И это скорее вредно, т.к. превращает метод в духовный фастфуд. Как это уже произошло с йогой, которая из духовного делания превратилась в гимнастику.  Випассану тоже скоро начнут давать сертифицированные тренеры-психологи. Это неизбежно т.к. практика модная, а спрос рождает предложения.

По хорошему же Правильное понимание должно вначале опустошить чашку от всякой эзотерики и прочего неверного понимания. А если на этом акцента нет, вот и получается то, что получается.

----------

Tong Po (11.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Ритл (11.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

Дело в том, что не только быстрая випассана превращает буддизм в духовный фаст- фуд.
Я много раз слышала, что на Шри Ланке, например, огромное количество бесед о Дхамме, повсюду - на ТВ, на радио. Кругом одни беседы, но часто монахи, которые их ведут - они на самом деле стремятся к личной славе и популярности, потому трактовки Канона часто ложные, искаженные. Нередко просто перевирают факты.
Разве это не вред? Еще какой вред.
Или люди, которые прошли пару ретритов и давай писать книги о дхьянах и самадхи. Они не знают ничего о настоящем, о самма самадхи, но пишут книги. 
Я слышала про монаха, из Америки, который основал после жизни в ШЛ монастырь на Родине, и в итоге скатился до того, что умер от спида. 
Или люди, которые не получили образования, но при этом учат других или делают плохие переводы канонических текстов. Вред? Вред.
Гоенка хотя бы людям подготовленным помогает, а вот примеры выше - они никому не помогают.

----------

Tong Po (11.09.2013), Аньезка (12.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Дело в том, что не только быстрая випассана превращает буддизм в духовный фаст- фуд.
> Я много раз слышала, что на Шри Ланке, например, огромное количество бесед о Дхамме, повсюду - на ТВ, на радио. Кругом одни беседы, но часто монахи, которые их ведут - они на самом деле стремятся к личной славе и популярности, потому трактовки Канона часто ложные, искаженные. Нередко просто перевирают факты.


Есть такой момент. Но от этих бесед бывает и польза. Я тут не знаю, чего больше.



> Или люди, которые прошли пару ретритов и давай писать книги о дхьянах и самадхи. Они не знают ничего о настоящем, о самма самадхи, но пишут книги.


Это уже чисто западный маркетинговый подход. Примерно тоже самое и с другими духовными традициями: попытка побыстрее продать.



> Я слышала про монаха, из Америки, который основал после жизни в ШЛ монастырь на Родине, и в итоге скатился до того, что умер от спида.


Видимо что-то в стиле безумных йогинов получилось?



> Или люди, которые не получили образования, но при этом учат других или делают плохие переводы канонических текстов. Вред? Вред.


Это у вас больше личное  :Smilie: 
А в целом очень много людей благодарит Сергея за переводы, которые может быть и не идеальны, но это лучше, чем полное отсутствие оных.
И опять же, моё предложение в силе. Если хотите сделать более качественный перевод с пали, я всегда готов разместить на сайте в качестве альтернативного перевода.



> Гоенка хотя бы людям подготовленным помогает, а вот примеры выше - они никому не помогают.


Подготовленным как раз таки Гоенка и не нужен. Они и сами справляются.

----------

Eugeny (10.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

Знаете, что на самом деле является показателем удачной практики Дхаммы? Не количество ретритов, не число прочитанных текстов, не даже уровень самадхи, а - умение принять аниччу.
Принять боль. Принять старость. Принять потери. Принять смерть близких. Принять близость своей смерти. 
Это, и только это является критерием истинности практики. Если человек цитирует Канон или может сидеть без движения в позе лотоса часами, но впадает в истерику, когда у его матери находят рак или когда воруют его сбережения - то никакого построения ума не было, на самом деле.
Мужчина ты или женщина, монах или мирянин - без разницы. Принять аниччу.

----------

Styeba (10.09.2013), Thaitali (10.09.2013), Tong Po (11.09.2013), Богдан Б (13.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Ритл (11.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013), Фил (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Знаете, что на самом деле является показателем удачной практики Дхаммы? Не количество ретритов, не число прочитанных текстов, не даже уровень самадхи, а - умение принять аниччу.
> Принять боль. Принять старость. Принять потери. Принять смерть близких. Принять близость своей смерти. 
> Это, и только это является критерием истинности практики. Если человек цитирует Канон или может сидеть без движения в позе лотоса часами, но впадает в истерику, когда у его матери находят рак или когда воруют его сбережения - то никакого построения ума не было, на самом деле.
> Мужчина ты или женщина, монах или мирянин - без разницы. Принять аниччу.


Отлично сказано! Именно так! Всё остальное - красивые фантики.

я примерно это самое и имею в виду, когда говорю старую звукорежиссёрскую поговорку: "встретимся у кассы" (ибо в зсукорежиссуре и среди музыкантов каждый первый - непризнанный талант, а каждый второй так и вовсе гений)

----------

Аурум (10.09.2013), Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (10.09.2013), Нико (10.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> На самом деле, в суттах нет ничего о том, что Будда ушел ночью. Это поздние фантазии.





> Ясодхара знала о том, что муж скоро покинет дом и была готова к этому. Она не имела ни тени злости по отношению к Будде.





> Насчет того, что Будда не хотел женского монашества - это такой же миф.


А что скажут знатоки ПК? Правда, что ли, что в ПК такого нет?

----------

Нико (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А что скажут знатоки ПК? Правда, что ли, что в ПК такого нет?


По крайней мере про четыре встречи  и про уход под покровом ночи в ПК нет. Есть *похожая* история про четыре встречи у Будды Випасси. Есть  сходная, но всё-таки отличающаяся история про бодхисатту Готаму. А вот самого ухода из дворца нет. Это уже традиция так передаёт про уход под покровом ночи.
Но здесь важно то, что это *очень древняя традиция*. Которая возникла, может быть, в первые же годы после Париниббаны видимо из-за сходства путей всех Будд (логично было предположить, что раз Випасси ушёл таким образом, значит это было похоже и у Сиддхаттхи Готамы). Она настолько древняя, что есть во всех направлениях буддизма. Поэтому фактически это - часть канонического понимания. И, если мне не изменяет память, уже на самых древних изображениях и барельефах она встречается.

----------

Аурум (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знаете, что на самом деле является показателем удачной практики Дхаммы? Не количество ретритов, не число прочитанных текстов, не даже уровень самадхи, а - умение принять аниччу.
> Принять боль. Принять старость. Принять потери. Принять смерть близких. Принять близость своей смерти. 
> Это, и только это является критерием истинности практики. Если человек цитирует Канон или может сидеть без движения в позе лотоса часами, но впадает в истерику, когда у его матери находят рак или когда воруют его сбережения - то никакого построения ума не было, на самом деле.
> Мужчина ты или женщина, монах или мирянин - без разницы. Принять аниччу.


Очень опасно. Впадение в безразличие не дхарма,  а отличить умиротворенность от безразличия - нужна мудрость различения.

Забота - сильное противоядие от безразличия.

А наиболее значимые факторы,  которые могут видеть все это: непритязательность,  доброжелательность,  бодрость, непоколебимость и решимость,  как противоположности пяти препятствий. Так же способность длительно и без трудностей сохранять внимательность сфокусированной,  без возникновения сомнений,  тревог,  усталости, раздражения и влечений, как прямое продолжение тренировки отстранения от пяти помех.

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А что скажут знатоки ПК? Правда, что ли, что в ПК такого нет?


Что Будда ушел в ночь - такого нет в суттах. 
Что Ясодхара отправила сына поприветствовать Будду и позже присоединилась а Сангхе - такое есть в суттах. 
История с тройной просьбой о бхиккуни Сангха - она есть, однако читаем беседу с Марой

И когда Ананда отошел, Мара, Злой Дух, приблизился к Благословенному с такими словами: "О, Господин, покинь жизнь, уйди теперь, о Благословенный! Пришло время Благословенному покинуть жизнь, как прорицал о себе Благословенный, говоря: "Я до тех пор не уйду, Злой Дух, пока монахи и монахини общины и все миряне, ученики, мужи и жены, не станут верными последователями, мудрыми, окрепшими в знании, воспринявшими Дхамму, живущими в соответствии с Дхаммой, верно блюдущими все великие и малые установления, держащими путь свой в согласии с правилами, и изучив слова Учителя, будут готовы возвещать их другим, поучать других, открывать, разъяснять другим, пока они не будут готовы Дхаммой рассеять всякое ложное учение, и не разнесут далеко по свету весть о чудодейственной и освобождающей Дхамме.

----------

Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

А по поводу женского монашества, что Будда не хотел его -- тоже миф?

----------


## Нико

> По крайней мере про четыре встречи  и про уход под покровом ночи в ПК нет. Есть *похожая* история про четыре встречи у Будды Випасси. Есть  сходная, но всё-таки отличающаяся история про бодхисатту Готаму. А вот самого ухода из дворца нет. Это уже традиция так передаёт про уход под покровом ночи.
> Но здесь важно то, что это *очень древняя традиция*. Которая возникла, может быть, в первые же годы после Париниббаны видимо из-за сходства путей всех Будд (логично было предположить, что раз Випасси ушёл таким образом, значит это было похоже и у Сиддхаттхи Готамы). Она настолько древняя, что есть во всех направлениях буддизма. Поэтому фактически это - часть канонического понимания.


И, видно, ничего нет про то, что уход Будды из дворца расстроил его жену.

----------


## Топпер

> А по поводу женского монашества, что Будда не хотел его -- тоже миф?


Сама история канонична. Действительно Будда три раза отказал Махапраджапати Готами и ушёл из Капилаваттху. И потом женщины отправились за Буддой и тхера Ананда трижды просил Будду, но получил отказ. И потом уже зайдя с другой стороны всё-таки добился разрешения.

----------

Аурум (10.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И, видно, ничего нет про то, что уход Будды из дворца расстроил его жену.


Это есть как минимум в комментариях. Ясодхара все годы старалась вести себя, как муж. Когда он занимался аскезой - спать на полу. Когда он голодал - пытаться поститься.

----------

Аурум (10.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А по поводу женского монашества, что Будда не хотел его -- тоже миф?


Это интерпретация истории тройного отказа для тети.
Однако тот же факт можно интерпретировать как желание Будды сделать отречение Готами более тяжелым, соответственно - более ценным для нее и других женщин.

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2013), Аурум (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Это интерпретация истории тройного отказа для тети.
> Однако тот же факт можно интерпретировать как желание Будды сделать отречение Готами более тяжелым, соответственно - более ценным для нее и других женщин.


Понятно!
А приписываемые Будде слова, что теперь истинное учение сохранится пять сотен лет, вместо тысячи -- тоже миф?

----------

Zom (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Понятно!
> А приписываемые Будде слова, что теперь истинное учение сохранится пять сотен лет, вместо тысячи -- тоже миф?


Это тоже каноничные слова.

----------

Аурум (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Понятно!
> А приписываемые Будде слова, что теперь истинное учение сохранится пять сотен лет, вместо тысячи -- тоже миф?


Нет, не миф. 
Но прошло уже 2600 лет, так что какая разница)
Кстати, я так понимаю, что раскол начался вовсе не из-за монахинь, а из-за разногласий среди монахов по поводу денег и споров о хранении провизии. 
Строгость правил для монахинь, согласно традиции, привела к тому, что они не стали причиной исчезновения Дхаммы. Хотя это вопрос не имеющий однозначного толкования.

----------


## Топпер

Сергей и Евгения - просьба без личных взаимонаездов. Не обтижайтесь, но буду удалять и редактировать подобные сообщения.

----------

Eugeny (10.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

С самого начала уже нужно было бы в таком случае .) Хамство ибо ещё то.

----------


## Топпер

> С самого начала уже нужно было бы в таком случае .) Хамство ибо ещё то.


Я имею в виду, если будет продолжение.

----------


## Нико

Из книги Суниты Двиведи:

"Вайшали. Важные события в Вайшали.

Одно из самых значительных решений в истории буддизма было принято в Вайшали, столице клана Лиххваши (во времена Будды). Именно здесь была учреждена Сангха бхикшуни, когда Будда разрешил женщинам вступать в монашескую общину. 

Говорят, что женщины, находясь под большим впечатлением от учений Будды, захотели оставить свои семьи, чтобы присоединиться к буддийскому ордену. Поэтому, когда Будда находился в Капилавасту, Махапраджапати Гаутами (мачеха Будды) взмолилась к нему с просьбой, чтобы и женщинам разрешили принимать монашеское посвящение. Но Будда ответил отказом. Из буддийских писаний мы знаем, что Праджапати Гаутами наряду с сотнями других шакьясских женщин отрезала волосы и, облачившись в шафрановые одежды, вслед за Буддой отправилась пешком из Капилависту в Вайшали.

С опухшими ногами, вся покрытая пылью, она стояла у ворот Махаваны Кутагаршалы, рыдаяя и умоляя принять её в Общину. Беседуя с Буддой, Ананда положительно отозвался о её визите и настоятельно попросил Будду пустить женщин в Сангху. Но Будда вновь отказал ему. Дело было не в том, что он считал женщин неспособными соблюдать заповеди учения и нравственность Сангхи. Он не хотел нарушать социальные устои, позволив женщинам уходить из семей.

Но в конце концов он дал на это своё согласие при условии, что женщины будут соблюдать строгие правила дисциплины для бхикшунь, так называемые восемь основных правил".

----------


## Федор Ф

Ну в общем - хватит. До свидания, "женщины в Тхераваде"

----------

Zom (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (10.09.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

Здравствуйте, Нико!




> Из книги Суниты Двиведи:
> 
> "Говорят, .... Он не хотел нарушать социальные устои, позволив женщинам уходить из семей.".


Если Вам интересна подлинная история, рекомендую почитать первоисточники:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe20/sbe20092.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...bmc2.ch23.html

----------

Ittosai (11.09.2013), Thaitali (11.09.2013), Нико (11.09.2013), Топпер- (11.09.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Сама история канонична. Действительно Будда три раза отказал Махапраджапати Готами и ушёл из Капилаваттху. И потом женщины отправились за Буддой и тхера Ананда трижды просил Будду, но получил отказ. И потом уже зайдя с другой стороны всё-таки добился разрешения.


В этой истории проблема скорее всего связана с периодической "ритуальной нечистотой" женщины. В ЮА и ЮВА менструальной крови приписывали (да и приписывают до сих пор) массу опасных возможностей: от полного осквернения священного места, до лишения человека здоровья и силы.  Это одно из самых сильных суеверий, поэтому Будда понимал цену своего решения (как т.з. сангхи, так и т.з. мирян).  
В наше время женщинам также либо строго "не рекомендуют" посещать священные места во время "критических дней" (так во многих странах), либо просто вообще запрещают приближаться к святыням ближе постамента или ограждения в любое время (так например в самой буддистской по духу (имхо) стране Бирме).
В быту также существует масса обычаев связанных с тем, чтобы не дай бог женщина или ее одежда не оказалась выше головы (например на крышу пикапа женщину не пустят и пр.). 

Кстати о количествах. В Бирме огромное количество тилашьин (в начале 2000-х было что-то около 50 тыс., процентов 5-10 от числа монахов) и у них есть свои обители, но в целом на бытовом уровне к ним относятся как-то без великого почтения, впрочем только на словах и не в открытую.

----------

Эделизи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В этой истории проблема скорее всего связана с периодической "ритуальной нечистотой" женщины. В ЮА и ЮВА менструальной крови приписывали (да и приписывают до сих пор) массу опасных возможностей: от полного осквернения священного места, до лишения человека здоровья и силы.  Это одно из самых сильных суеверий, поэтому Будда понимал цену своего решения (как т.з. сангхи, так и т.з. мирян).


Не думаю.
Вот например, что говорит тхера Ананда (+ читать комментарий внизу страницы на данную сноску).
С другой стороны вот, что говорит тхери Сома, когда её пытается смутить Мара.
Ни в том не в другом случае речь не идёт о ритуальной нечистоте, но именно об уме.

----------


## Shus

> Не думаю.
> Вот например, что говорит тхера Ананда (+ читать комментарий внизу страницы на данную сноску).
> С другой стороны вот, что говорит тхери Сома, когда её пытается смутить Мара.
> Ни в том не в другом случае речь не идёт о ритуальной нечистоте, но именно об уме.


В Каноне так. Я даже не раз встречал буддистское определение менструаций, как обычного, ни чем не отличающегося от других, выделения организма (точно не не процитирую). 
Но в практике буддизма этот момент все-таки присутствует и женщин много куда не пускают.
Вот кстати в будданетовском вопроснике (вопрос 21, там тайские примеры): 
Women in buddism: Questions and Answers

----------

Топпер- (12.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Может быть и так. Но на мой взгляд этому моменту придают какое-то странно большое значение.

----------

Shus (12.09.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Может быть и так. Но на мой взгляд этому моменту придают какое-то странно большое значение.


По-моему в тхеравадинских странах этому вообще никакого значения не придают. Живут в соответствии с традициями и все.

----------

Топпер- (12.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Тогда традиция придаёт какое-то сильно большое значение  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не думаю.
> Вот например, что говорит тхера Ананда (+ читать комментарий внизу страницы на данную сноску).
> С другой стороны вот, что говорит тхери Сома, когда её пытается смутить Мара.
> Ни в том не в другом случае речь не идёт о ритуальной нечистоте, но именно об уме.


А что здесь именно об уме? Если бы конкретно была лекция об уме женщин... Но ее не было. Ситуация здесь была совершенно иная: Один мужчина (Махакассапа) был возмущен тем, что о нем неуважительно высказалась некая женщина (Тхуллатисса). Другой мужчина (Ананда) начал его успокаивать: "Да не обращай ты внимания! Все бабы - дуры!". 

В жизни можно слышать, что так говорят по отношению к какой-нибудь женщине. Это не значит, что говорящий на самом деле так думает о всех женщинах. Это просто эмоциональное обобщение. И женщины обобщают, по-своему, касательно мужчин... Просто разговорный штамп.

А во втором примере именно Мара говорит, что мудрость женщин невелика. Стоит ли ориентироваться на его слова?

----------

Жека (16.09.2013), Эделизи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Другой мужчина (Ананда) начал его успокаивать: "Да не обращай ты внимания! Все бабы - дуры!". 
> 
> Это не значит, что говорящий на самом деле так думает о всех женщинах. Это просто эмоциональное обобщение.


Знаете, если даже это и не обобщение, то я не обижусь.
Сужу по себе, когда мужчины в моем присутствии начинают азартно углубляться в абстрактные философские вещи, то мне стоит больших усилий чтобы не потерять нить рассуждений и не заскучать.

А вот если меня из-за каких-то особенностей физиологии будут считать недостойной и ущербной, тогда, да, обидно (тело есть тело, и у меня не много возможностей его изменить).

----------

Vladiimir (12.09.2013), Zom (12.09.2013), Жека (16.09.2013), Карло (13.09.2013), Топпер- (12.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нормально развитая практикой буддистка хорошо отдает отчет о своих собеседниках, не теряет осознанности, быстро оценивает, кто на чем зациклен и не доказывает, что она не верблюд. 

Она просто ДЕЛАЕТ ТАК, как ей удобно и как будет правильно с точки зрения Дхармы(в силу ее понимания), чтобы не тратить время на бесполезные доказательства и пустословие, и незаметно для других, вовлеченных в страсть обсуждения, направляет деятельность собеседников в нужное и полезное русло.  :Smilie: 

И они идут мыть посуду после чая и подметают пол, и даже строят храмы, все также разглагольствуя об ущербности женщин :Smilie: 

Мира, - ущербное тело, - это БОЛЬНОЕ тело. Точка. Физиология может быть хоть женской, хоть мужской. Но больное тело - препятствие в практики и у женщин, и у мужчин в равной мере. Благая карма - это благая карма, физиология может быть хоть женской, хоть мужской. Эффективная практика может быть и у женщин, и у мужчин. Есть РАЗНЫЕ женщины и мужчины, и большинство мужчин вообще не слышало и не услышит о Дхарме в этой жизни. Многие женщины, к сожалению, тоже....

До просветления нужно еще очень много жизней, и все мы будем еще не раз и М, и Жо, и животными, и претами, и вообще кем угодно. Многие тут про это забывают и питают иллюзии, что они мужчины навсегда.

У Вас лично в этой жизни есть все свободы и блага человеческого рождения - думаю, даже поболее, чем у некоторых участников форума мужского пола.Забейте и старайтесь налечь на собственную практику. Только одно это и имеет значение. 

А на низкие воспринимающие способности кого-то, думаю, вряд ли стоит и обижаться :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (12.09.2013), Жека (16.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (12.09.2013), Топпер- (12.09.2013), Эделизи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А что здесь именно об уме? Если бы конкретно была лекция об уме женщин... Но ее не было. Ситуация здесь была совершенно иная: Один мужчина (Махакассапа) был возмущен тем, что о нем неуважительно высказалась некая женщина (Тхуллатисса). Другой мужчина (Ананда) начал его успокаивать: "Да не обращай ты внимания! Все бабы - дуры!". 
> 
> В жизни можно слышать, что так говорят по отношению к какой-нибудь женщине. Это не значит, что говорящий на самом деле так думает о всех женщинах. Это просто эмоциональное обобщение. И женщины обобщают, по-своему, касательно мужчин... Просто разговорный штамп.


Всё-таки тхера Ананда был хоть и не Арахантом, но уже арьей в это время. Да и успокаивать другого Араханта..... не знаю, мне это кажется маловероятным.



> А во втором примере именно Мара говорит, что мудрость женщин невелика. Стоит ли ориентироваться на его слова?


Обе ссылки я привёл исключительно в подтверждение своих сомнений насчёт того, что всё сводят к ритуальной нечистоте.

Первая ссылка в общем и целом оценивает возможности низко.
Вторая - через слова тхери Сомы, напротив - даёт высокие оценки возможностям просветления для женщин. 
Но обе оценки так или иначе связываются с умом, а не с телом.

----------


## Vladiimir

> У Арьи? Тхера Ананда в тот момент, конечно сам ещё не был Арахантом, но штампами успокаивать другого Араханта мне кажется несколько странным.


Не более странным, чем призывать архата "проявить терпение". Суть, что это была не лекция об особенностях женского ума. И это не было просветляющее заявление миру. Это просто один мужчина призвал другого не обижаться на женщину, "проявить к ней снисходительность". Кстати, Махакассапа не согласился с Анандой. Он не принял оправдывающие женщину доводы Ананды, типа "бабы - дуры" и вынудил его прекратить заступаться за нее, пригрозив расследованием.
Ананда просто заступался за женщину. Сутта не об особенностях женского ума. Сутта, вообще, о другом. О способностях и компетентности Махакассапы.

----------

Raudex (13.09.2013), Жека (16.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не более странным, чем призывать архата "проявить терпение". Суть, что это была не лекция об особенностях женского ума. И это не было просветляющее заявление миру. Это просто один мужчина призвал другого не обижаться на женщину, "проявить к ней снисходительность". Кстати, Махакассапа не согласился с Анандой. Он не принял оправдывающие женщину доводы Ананды, типа "бабы - дуры" и вынудил его прекратить заступаться за нее, пригрозив расследованием.
> Ананда просто заступался за женщину. Сутта не об особенностях женского ума. Сутта, вообще, о другом. О способностях и компетентности Махакассапы.


В сутте приведены вполне конкретные слова. Вы, конечно, имеете право на свою трактовку, но всё могло быть и не так.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В сутте приведены вполне конкретные слова. Вы, конечно, имеете право на свою трактовку, но всё могло быть и не так.


Конкретные слова были сказаны, чтобы оправдать женщину. Чтобы другой мужчина проявил к ней снисходительность, простил ее. Так, по крайней мере, в тексте. Как их понимать по другому?



> Khamatha bhante kassapa, bālo mātugāmo'ti.
> Прояви снисходительность, бханте Кассапа! Бабы - дуры!

----------

Raudex (13.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Конкретные слова были сказаны, чтобы оправдать женщину. Чтобы другой мужчина проявил к ней снисходительность, простил ее. Так, по крайней мере, в тексте. Как их понимать по другому?


Понимать можно очень по-разному. Например так, как написано в сутте.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Конкретные слова были сказаны, чтобы оправдать женщину. Чтобы другой мужчина проявил к ней снисходительность, простил ее.


Как приятно наблюдать Ваше искреннее доброе отношение к женщинам (Вам так не хочется нас обижать  :Smilie:  Спасибо!)
Здорово, что у кого-то практика идет настолько успешно!

----------

Аньезка (13.09.2013), Ассаджи (13.09.2013), Поляков (13.09.2013), Эделизи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

У существа, рождающегося женщиной есть цепляние, которого нет у существа, рождающегося мужчиной. Цепляние приводит существа к становлению и рождение.

Не удивительно, что у мужчин и женщин различаются взгляды. 

Однако вопрос женщин в сангхе касается цепляния мужчин. Как бы ни отличалась практика для женщины, это не столь значимо для сангхи.

Вопрос нужно ставить так: что полезно для сохранения Сангхи в веках, а не так, чем полезна Женская Сангха.

Просто Сангхе не нужны монахини. Женская сангха не может долго самоподдерживаться, она прерывается. Смешанная сангха прерывается еще быстрее. Лишь мужская сангха может поддерживать дисциплину почти неограниченно и преодолевать существенные тяготы не теряя дисциплину.

Это не касается мужчин и женщин, это касается правил общины, которые в разных - условиях подвержены разной силы испытаниям.

Для Будды ввести женщин в сангху было очень нежелательным и он ввел правила, по которым женская сангха имела бы минимальное влияние на правила

В мирской жизни женщины в доме претендуют на определение уклада. И женщинам очень трудно отказаться от этой привычки. В женщинах очень сильно цепляние за обряды и ритуалы. Женщинам важно нравиться и обсуждать предметы и объекты привлекательности.

Исключения столь редки, что ожидать достаточного отрешения сразу от множества женщин крайне сложно. Поэтому женская сангха менее устойчива.

Мужчины же склонны оставлять ритуалы и обряды на женское усмотрение, поэтому равноправная сангха устойчива еще меньше.

Дело не в женщинах, желающих уйти из дома. Дело в том, чтобы сангха не превращалась в дом.

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Федор Ф (13.09.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Конкретные слова были сказаны, чтобы оправдать женщину. Чтобы другой мужчина проявил к ней снисходительность, простил ее. Так, по крайней мере, в тексте. Как их понимать по другому?


я бы не стал так переводить, мол бабы дуры, глупые. Дура конечно - хлёсткое словцо, но оно носит печать необратимости. А у слово Bāla имхо более мягкий смысл, это изначально означало подобие "детям которые не умеют говорить", инфантилизм. (Bālaka = мальчик, Bālya = в тч. детство)
я бы перевёл _женщины - безграмотны, невежественны, не обучены, не сведущи_, в том смысле что "как дети".

насчёт кхаматха согласен полностью, это типичнейший оборот означающий извинение

----------

Vladiimir (13.09.2013)

----------


## Лайммилл

> я бы не стал так переводить, мол бабы дуры, глупые. Дура конечно - хлёсткое словцо, но оно носит печать необратимости. А у слово Bāla имхо более мягкий смысл, это изначально означало подобие "детям которые не умеют говорить", инфантилизм. (Bālaka = мальчик, Bālya = в тч. детство)
> я бы перевёл _женщины - безграмотны, невежественны, не обучены, не сведущи_, в том смысле что "как дети".
> 
> насчёт кхаматха согласен полностью, это типичнейший оборот означающий извинение


Неразумные?

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.09.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Неразумные?


ну как вариант, хотя это почти то же что "дуры"

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Неразумные?


Наивные и недальновидные? :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (13.09.2013)

----------


## Лайммилл

> ну как вариант, хотя это почти то же что "дуры"


Просто про детей так говорят. По-моему, гораздо мягче, чем "дурак" или "дура".

Upd: а можно еще "несмышленые".

----------

Raudex (13.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (13.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вопрос нужно ставить так: что полезно для сохранения Сангхи в веках, а не так, чем полезна Женская Сангха.
> 
> Просто Сангхе не нужны монахини. 
> 
> Исключения столь редки, что ожидать достаточного отрешения сразу от множества женщин крайне сложно. Поэтому женская сангха менее устойчива.


Не надо забывать, что Сангха создавалась не только для сохранения и передачи Дхаммы, но и для личного освобождения уже в этой жизни (уже выяснили, что случаи Архатства среди мирян довольно редки, поэтому монашество необходимо).

И если какое-то количество женщин стремится к освобождению, то у них должна быть такая возможность. Поэтому Будда все-таки дал согласие на создание женской Сангхи. И те женщины, которые достигли в ней архатства явились примером для последующих поколений. 

Другое дело, что традиция женской Сангхи прервалась, и мне кажется, как раз по тем причинам, которые Вы назвали, но тем не менее, теперь ни у кого не возникает сомнений, что освобождение для женщин возможно (институт мэчи для этого вполне годится).

----------

Ассаджи (13.09.2013), Топпер- (14.09.2013), Эделизи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Традиция прервалась - и только в этом проблема нового образования женских монашеских традиций. Когда они существовали - они ничем не были дискриминированы.

Сечас поговаривают кое-где о восстановлении женского монашества, но не знаю, как быть с этим вопросом и можно ли это делать через носителей передачи мужского пола.

В Дхарамсале видела женские монастыри, там преподают мужчины-монахи.

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.09.2013)

----------


## Raudex

Для посвящения нужны живые бхиккху и бхиккхуни, в этом основная проблема в деле восстановления.
ИМХО Новодельные ордена полумонахинь - наилучшее решение, серьёзно, пожалуйста дамы - практикуйтя в своё удовольствие, поддержка будет достойной.
А ежели взять покривив душой восстановить бхиккхуни-сангху, то феминистки внезапно обнаружат что Виная у них очень тяжёлая, унизительная, хлопотная, гораздо круче мужской, сексистская донельзя и следующим лозунгом в борьбе будет "Бхиккхувиная для бхиккхунь" (мужской устав для дам)

----------

Epihod (13.09.2013), Kittisaro (14.09.2013), Zom (13.09.2013), Топпер- (14.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Для посвящения нужны живые бхиккху и бхиккхуни, в этом основная проблема в деле восстановления.
> ИМХО Новодельные ордена полумонахинь - наилучшее решение, серьёзно, пожалуйста дамы - практикуйтя в своё удовольствие, поддержка будет достойной.
> А ежели взять покривив душой восстановить бхиккхуни-сангху, то феминистки внезапно обнаружат что Виная у них очень тяжёлая, унизительная, хлопотная, гораздо круче мужской, сексистская донельзя и следующим лозунгом в борьбе будет "Бхиккхувиная для бхиккхунь" (мужской устав для дам)


Я вообще не уверена, что феминисткам может быть интересно монашество.
Мне кажется, политика и бизнесс должны быть более привлекательны для женщин подобного склада.

----------


## Epihod

> Я вообще не уверена, что феминисткам может быть интересно монашество.
> Мне кажется, политика и бизнесс должны быть более привлекательны для женщин подобного склада.


Религия может стать не только возможностью для освобождения, но и инструментом для реализации своих чаяний материального плана. Примеров достаточно в любой из ныне существующих. Недавно тема была. Да и часы патриарха неоднократно уже обсуждались везде  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (13.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Религия может стать не только возможностью для освобождения, но и инструментом для реализации своих чаяний материального плана.


Может. Поэтому стоит разграничивать действительную необходимость и личные интересы отдельных людей. В данном конкретном случае: хочешь идти по пути монашества - институт мэчи тебе в помощь, хочешь бороться за равенство полов - борись, только монашество тут ни при чем.

----------

Epihod (13.09.2013), Zom (13.09.2013), Ассаджи (13.09.2013), Топпер- (14.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Может откроем тему: "Мужчины в Тхераваде"? Заявим о своих правах. Сколько можно о женщинах говорить? Дискриминация какая-то.

----------

Zom (13.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (13.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (13.09.2013), Топпер- (14.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Федор, до этой темы подразумевалось, что в Тхераваде только мужчины :Smilie:  

Вот поэтому и открылась данная тема. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У существа, рождающегося женщиной есть цепляние, которого нет у существа, рождающегося мужчиной. Цепляние приводит существа к становлению и рождение.


  Федор: Вы ЕЩЕ УДИВЛЯЕТЕСЬ ЖЕНСКОЙ ТЕМЕ? :Smilie: 

БТР - это удивительная чушь, потому что и мужчины рождаются в самсаре исключительно в силу цепляния и получают свое самсарное тело.




> Не удивительно, что у мужчин и женщин различаются взгляды.


Мамма мия!!!!! Да они даже у мужчин между собой различаются :Smilie: 




> Лишь мужская сангха может поддерживать дисциплину почти неограниченно и преодолевать существенные тяготы не теряя дисциплину.


Вы хоть раз в мужских монастырях были? А в женских? 




> Для Будды ввести женщин в сангху было очень нежелательным и он ввел правила, по которым женская сангха имела бы минимальное влияние на правила


Чушь. Вопрос был только в несмешении полов. Мужской монастырь, так мужской , женский, так женский.




> В мирской жизни женщины в доме претендуют на определение уклада. И женщинам очень трудно отказаться от этой привычки. В женщинах очень сильно цепляние за обряды и ритуалы. Женщинам важно нравиться и обсуждать предметы и объекты привлекательности.


 Чушь. Женщина в доме определяет уклад, пока воспитывает детей и управляется по хозяйству, а мужик разделяет с ней обязанности и тащит домой деньги на проживание. Часто  бывает и наоборот. Большинство знакомых мне женщин буддисток совершенно несентиментальны, а вот знаю массу мужчин, которые просто безумны в своем поклонении и проведении ритуалов. Нормальной женщине буддистке - некогда нравиться и она старается освободиться от всего лишнего, понимая ущербность любого иллюзорного счастья, и что любая мелочь стоит ее лишних энергетических затрат - почище многих мужчин-буддистов.




> Исключения столь редки, что ожидать достаточного отрешения сразу от множества женщин крайне сложно. Поэтому женская сангха менее устойчива.


Опять-таки, побывайте в любом мужском монастыре и посмотрите, сколько там отрешения :Smilie: 




> Мужчины же склонны оставлять ритуалы и обряды на женское усмотрение, поэтому равноправная сангха устойчива еще меньше.


ООО, в мужских монастырях, что в Индии, что в Шриланке бальшоооое количество обрядов :Smilie: 




> Дело не в женщинах, желающих уйти из дома. Дело в том, чтобы сангха не превращалась в дом.


 Она превращается в дом для монахов все равно, потому что они там живут, потому как есть элементарные насущные требы по еде, крову, гигиене и прочему - в любом мужском монастыре. Там метут двор, готовят пищу, чистят нужники и строят жилища и ритритные дома, обустраивают их внутри и прочее.

БТР, ну не несите вы собственных необоснованных жизнью домыслов. Только-только тема стала съезжать на нет, вы опять начинаете.

----------

Аньезка (13.09.2013), Эделизи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может откроем тему: "Мужчины в Тхераваде"? Заявим о своих правах. Сколько можно о женщинах говорить? Дискриминация какая-то.


Если не хочется говорить о женщинах, разве кто-то запрещает не говорить о женщинах?

Если хочется открыть тему «Мужчины в Тхераваде», разве кто-то запрещает открывать на форуме такие темы?

Никакой дискриминации нет.

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (13.09.2013), Эделизи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Пема, я полагаю свой опыт достаточным, поскольку вижу различия в мужском и женском цеплянии вполне ясно и отчетливо. И это не просто разнообразие цепляния это разница видна как две горы, между которыми только небольшие камни. Поэтому я отвергаю Вашу претензию.

----------

Федор Ф (14.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если не хочется говорить о женщинах, разве кто-то запрещает не говорить о женщинах?
> 
> Если хочется открыть тему «Мужчины в Тхераваде», разве кто-то запрещает открывать на форуме такие темы?
> 
> Никакой дискриминации нет.


 :Cool:  Вы не заметили иронии в моем сообщении? 
Я не против женщин. Это было бы странно с моей стороны. Все мои близкие и любимые люди - женщины. Одна дочка чего стоит! Но я против цепляния за пол на пути освобождения
Об этом уместно говорить на БФ? Как вы считаете7

----------

Zom (14.09.2013), Сергей Ч (14.09.2013), Топпер- (14.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, я полагаю свой опыт достаточным, поскольку вижу различия в мужском и женском цеплянии вполне ясно и отчетливо. И это не просто разнообразие цепляния это разница видна как две горы, между которыми только небольшие камни. Поэтому я отвергаю Вашу претензию.


Вы утверждали, что женщины перерождаются в силу цепляния, а мужчины - нет. Вам надо бы изучить буддийские источники по механизму перерождений. 

Пожалуйста - опишите мне женское цепляние, чтобы я знала, что Вы имеете ввиду. Можете и мужское описать. Только не на уровне машинок и кукол, плиз.

Я тоже хочу видеть две горы. До сих пор я видела кучу разных гор разных мужчин и разных женщин, и у каждого была своя гора цепляния, в половые признаки мало вписывающаяся.

----------

Доня (18.07.2017), Жека (16.09.2013), Эделизи (14.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Об этом уместно говорить на БФ? Как вы считаете7


Считаю, что обо всём уместно. Можете не соглашаться  :Smilie:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Но я против цепляния за пол на пути освобождения
> Об этом уместно говорить на БФ? Как вы считаете7


А про корову, значит, уместно? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Обсуждение возможности для женщин идти монашеским путем - цепляние за пол?
Ну даже если так, представьте, решу я не цепляться за пол и попрошусь в мужской монастырь... :EEK!:

----------

Vladiimir (14.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (14.09.2013), Эделизи (14.09.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы утверждали, что женщины перерождаются в силу цепляния, а мужчины - нет. Вам надо бы изучить буддийские источники по механизму перерождений. 
> 
> Пожалуйста - опишите мне женское цепляние, чтобы я знала, что Вы имеете ввиду. Можете и мужское описать. Только не на уровне машинок и кукол, плиз.
> 
> Я тоже хочу видеть две горы. До сих пор я видела кучу разных гор разных мужчин и разных женщин, и у каждого была своя гора цепляния, в половые признаки мало вписывающаяся.


Ах, вот как Вы это поняли  :Smilie:  Надо же было всерьез такое подумать!




> У существа, рождающегося женщиной есть цепляние, которого нет у существа, рождающегося мужчиной.


Это не значит, что у мужчин нет цепляния  :Smilie:  Это значит, что у рожденных женщинами есть цепляние, которого нет у рожденных мужчинами. И наоборот, у рожденных мужчинами есть цепляние, которого нет у рожденных женщинами. Вам нужны банальные примеры, которые все невозможно перечислить, или Вы сами видите разницу между желаниями женщины и желаниями мужчины?

То, что встречаются женщины с ослабленным женским цеплянием и мужчины с ослабленным мужским - это капля в море. Основные различия очевидны, если не пытаться их игнорировать. Просто посмотрите на типичных женщин, которых 90% и на типичных мужчин, которых тоже 90%. И не цепляйтесь за бросающиеся Вам в глаза исключения (что кстати характеризует желание спорить, которое есть карма асуров, а не людей).

Вам нужно увидеть, почему существо связывается с мужским или женским телом, а не развивать идею, что у пола нет причины.

----------


## Федор Ф

> А про корову, значит, уместно?


Мой вопрос об уместности касался не вашей темы, а моих утверждений в отношении пола.

Про корову уместно. Корова - священное животное. Ее образ всегда символичен в суттах. И нам не мешало бы этот символизм понимать. Впрочем, я уже повторяюсь.




> Обсуждение возможности для женщин идти монашеским путем - цепляние за пол?


Монашеский путь для женщины? Разве это вы хотели изначально обсудить? Напомню вам, почему вы создали тему:




> Сегодня, анализируя происходящее на форуме, возникло ощущение, что в нашей традиции очень мало женщин. 
> Активно постим только я, Женя и Лена. Интересно, почему так?
> 
> Я, конечно, встречала выражение, что "буддизм - не женская религия", но настолько...В других традициях, вроде, поболе девушек будет.
> 
> Вопрос не совсем праздный: мне подумалось, если бы было больше девушек может межтрадиционные диспуты мягче бы проходилии и разборок было бы меньше (все-таки мы миролюбивые существа и не выносим грубости).

----------

Мира Смирнова (14.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Женщины тоже тогда священные животные :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Федор Ф (14.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Монашеский путь для женщины? Разве это вы хотели изначально обсудить? Напомню вам, почему вы создали тему


Изначально хотела обсудить одно, а обсудилось другое!
Что поделать, "женщина в Тхераваде" :Embarrassment:

----------

Топпер- (14.09.2013), Федор Ф (14.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Изначально хотела обсудить одно, а обсудилось другое!


Вот поэтому я про монашеский путь и не говорил. Я говорил об "одном", а не о "другом". 
Поэтому ваше возражение: "Обсуждение возможности для женщин идти монашеским путем - цепляние за пол?" -  к моим рассуждениям не имеет никакого отношения. Давайте будем последовательными и не будем все валить в одну кучу. Ок?

----------

Топпер- (14.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Давайте будем последовательными и не будем все валить в одну кучу. Ок?


Конечно "Ок"!(надеюсь, у меня получится) :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (14.09.2013), Федор Ф (14.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, о женщинах в тхераваде.
Я придумал как возобновить линию передачи!

Надо 4 монахам тхеравадинам пройти операцию по смене пола.
И все, бхиккуни Сангха готова!  :Smilie: 

Что неправильно?

----------

Pema Sonam (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, о женщинах в тхераваде.
> Я придумал как возобновить линию передачи!
> 
> Надо 4 монахам тхеравадинам пройти операцию по смене пола.
> И все, бхиккуни Сангха готова! 
> 
> Что неправильно?


Так не подстригают катоев вроде как, а смена пола, наверное, основание для размонашивания.
Все трансгендеры, какие в ПК были, вроде были не монахами, а мирянами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Кстати, о женщинах в тхераваде.
> Я придумал как возобновить линию передачи!
> 
> Надо 4 монахам тхеравадинам пройти операцию по смене пола.
> И все, бхиккуни Сангха готова! 
> 
> Что неправильно?


Жуть какая! :EEK!:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Жуть какая!


ну почему же жуть?  :Wink: 




> Однажды Сореййа в сопровождении друга и нескольких слуг ехал в роскошной повозке, чтобы искупаться. В тот момент тхера Махакаччайана приводил в порядок свои одежды, так как он шёл в город Сореййа за подаянием. Молодой Сореййа, увидев золотистый цвет кожи тхера, подумал: "Хотел бы я, чтобы этот тхера был моей женой, или, скорее, чтобы у моей жены был такой же цвет кожи, как у этого тхера".
> 
> Когда в его мыслях появилось такое желание, его пол изменился, и он стал женщиной. Устыдившись, он выпрыгнул из повозки и убежал в направлении Таксилы. Его спутники, обнаружив, что его нет, стали искать его, но не смогли найти.
> Сореййа, будучи теперь женщиной, предложила своё кольцо - печатку людям, которые направлялись в Таксилу, чтобы они позволили ей поехать с ними в их повозке. По прибытии в Таксилу её спутники рассказали богатому человеку из Таксилы о женщине, которая ехала с ними. Молодой богач, который нашёл её очень красивой и подходящей ему по возрасту, женился на ней. В результате из брака родилось двое сыновей, в то время, когда Сореййа был женат, будучи мужчиной, у него тоже было двое сыновей.
> 
> Однажды богач из города Сореййа прибыл в Таксилу в сопровождении пятиста повозок. Сореййа — женщина, узнав в нём старого друга, послала за ним. Человек из Сореййа удивился, ведь он не знал женщину, которая пригласила его. Он сказал Сореййе — женщине, что не знает её, и спросил, знает ли она его. Она ответила, что знает его, и спросила о здоровье своей семьи и других людей из города Сореййа. Затем человек из Сореййа рассказал ей о сыне богатого человека, который исчез, когда ехал, чтобы искупаться. Тогда Сореййа — женщина раскрыла себя и рассказала, что случилось, о своих неверных мыслях в отношении тхера Махакаччайана, о перемене пола и о браке с богачом из Таксилы. Человек из города Сореййа посоветовал Сореййа — женщине попросить прощения у тхера. Так, тхера Махакаччана был приглашён в дом Сореййа, и ему было предложено подаяние. 
> 
> После обеда Сореййа — женщина предстала перед тхера, и человек из Сореййа рассказал тхера, что женщина эта была когда — то сыном богатого человека из города Сореййа. Затем он объяснил тхера, как Сореййа стал женщиной по причине своих неверных мыслей по отношению к уважаемому тхера. Затем Сореййа — женщина уважительно попросила прощения у тхера Махакаччайаны. Затем тхера сказал: "Вставай, я прощаю тебя". Как только он произнёс эти слова, женщина снова стал мужчиной. Тогда Сореййа задумался о том, как в одной жизни и в одном теле он пережил смену пола, как у него родились сыновья и т.д. Очень измученный, он чувствовал к себе огромное отвращение, поэтому решил уйти из мирской жизни и стал монахом. Его наставником стал тхера Махакаччайана. После этого его спросили: "Кого ты любишь больше, сыновей, которые родились у тебя, когда ты был мужем, или тех, которые родились, когда ты был женой?". На это он отвечал им, что сыновей, которые родились из лона его, он любит больше. Этот вопрос ему задавали так часто, что он очень злился и стыдился. Поэтому он проводил время в одиночестве и с усердием размышлял о нечистоте и увядании тела. 
> 
> Вскоре он достиг Просветления и Различающего знания. Когда ему снова задали прежний вопрос, он ответил, что он не любит никого в особенности. Другие монахи, услышав это, подумали, что он, должно быть, лжёт. Когда Будде сообщили, что Сореййа ответил по — другому, он сказал: "Мой сын не лжёт, он говорит правду. Его ответ изменился, так как он достиг Просветления, и у него нет любви к кому — то в особенности. Своими верно направленными мыслями мой сын развил в себе благоденствие, которым не могут одарить его ни мать, ни отец".

----------

Мира Смирнова (16.09.2013), Эделизи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Так не подстригают катоев вроде как, а смена пола, наверное, основание для размонашивания.
> Все трансгендеры, какие в ПК были, вроде были не монахами, а мирянами.


Вот именно, не подстригают.
А если в процессе?
Параджики за это нет.
Т.е. бхикку (бхиккуни) они останутся.

----------


## Фил

> Вот именно, не подстригают.
> А если в процессе?
> Параджики за это нет.
> Т.е. бхикку (бхиккуни) они останутся.


Это, конечно, к знатоками Винаи вопрос.
Но формально никто не будет оснований утверждать, что это самопостриженные монахини.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Когда в его мыслях появилось такое желание, его пол изменился...


Интересная история, я о ней не знала, спасибо...

Только тут желания Сореййи осуждаются (как мне кажется). Ведь он стал женщиной в наказание, и сам был этому не рад :Cry:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вот именно, не подстригают.
> А если в процессе?
> Параджики за это нет.
> Т.е. бхикку (бхиккуни) они останутся.


вот именно, что бхикку (только сделавшими операцию) останутся, а не бхиккуни...

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (16.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.09.2013), Фил (16.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот именно, не подстригают.
> А если в процессе?
> Параджики за это нет.
> Т.е. бхикку (бхиккуни) они останутся.


Это будет сангха трансгендеров, которые смогут подстригать трансгендеров  :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.09.2013), Фил (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> вот именно, что бхикку (только сделавшими операцию) останутся, а не бхиккуни...


Интересно.
И что в монастыре с другими монахами жить будут.
Сомневаюсь  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Это будет сангха трансгендеров, которые смогут подстригать трансгендеров


Нет. 
Трансгедеров подстригать запрещено. 
Мужчин подстригать они не смогут.
А женщин - смогут!  :Smilie: 
Ура, я решил проблему тысячелетия  :Smilie:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Нет. 
> Трансгедеров подстригать запрещено. 
> Мужчин подстригать они не смогут.
> А женщин - смогут! 
> Ура, я решил проблему тысячелетия


Нет, не решили! :Smilie: 
Чтобы этим монахам считаться бхиккхуни, им надо принять посвящение от бхиккхуни (улавливаете...) :Cry:

----------

Фил (16.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, не решили!
> Чтобы этим монахам считаться бхиккхуни, им надо принять посвящение от бхиккхуни (улавливаете...)


Хм...  :Frown: 
А кем они тогда будут считаться?
Параджики не было.
Обеты они не снимали.
Пол у них - женский.

Действительно, не получится. Процедура посвящения для мужчин и женщин разная.
Разный набор обетов монаха и монахини.

В таком случае они будут сангхой монахов женского пола.
И смогут проводить пострижение женщин уже по всем правилам!
 :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> В таком случае они будут сангхой монахов женского пола.
> И смогут проводить пострижение женщин уже по всем правилам!


Вот эта "логика" мне понятна :Kiss: 
Одобряю!
Осталось уговорить четырех монахов!

----------

Фил (16.09.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Хм... 
> А кем они тогда будут считаться?
> Параджики не было.


смешная шутка, но если серьёзно параджики не будет, но будет дисквалификация текущего посвящения, оно станет не действительным по вводным показателям.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (16.09.2013), Фил (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Пол у них - женский.


А мне кажется пол у них не будет женский с т.з. Винаи. У них будет скорее считаться пол "изуродованным мужским" ,)

ЗЫ - Дост. Праюдх Паютто (самый учёный тайский монах) написал 400-страничную книгу почему женщин постричь невозможно и там он объяснял, что возможные обходные пути на деле являются не обходными путями, а лишь ошибочной внеконтекстной трактовкой некоторых фраз из Винаи. Поэтому, на его взгляд, единственное адекватное и валидное решение - это создавать ордена типа Силадхар в Амаравати, Мэ чи в Тае и т.д. Частичный (более 100 стр) на английском есть тут - http://www.buddhistteachings.org/the...-to-bhikkhunis.

----------

Raudex (16.09.2013), Велеслав (16.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.09.2013), Фил (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> смешная шутка, но если серьёзно параджики не будет, но будет дисквалификация текущего посвящения, оно станет не действительным по вводным показателям.


А что это за "дисквалификация по вводным показателям" ?

----------


## Фил

> А мне кажется пол у них не будет женский с т.з. Винаи. У них будет скорее считаться пол "изуродованным мужским" ,)


Это тогда надо определить, что есть "мужской", а что "женский".
После гормональной терапии у них будет весь набор женских половых признаков.
Если кто-то был не в курсе, то и не догадается.

----------

Эделизи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> смешная шутка, но если серьёзно параджики не будет, но будет дисквалификация текущего посвящения, оно станет не действительным по вводным показателям.


Вот например, если монаху ампутируют ногу, он же монахом останется.
Если ухо отрежут - тоже.
Почему после оперативного вмешательства по смене пола, он не сможет быть монахом?

----------


## Zom

> Это тогда надо определить, что есть "мужской", а что "женский".
> После гормональной терапии у них будет весь набор женских половых признаков.
> Если кто-то был не в курсе, то и не догадается.


Ну как бы в буддизме считается, что есть присущая существам "женскость" и "мужскость" -) В абхидхамме это даже две отдельные дхаммы, и, вот так просто их изменить, некими операциями, наверное, нельзя. Внутренне они всё равно остаются и они и определяют настоящий, а не искусственный пол. Но тут я не знаю, на 100% не уверен, конечно ) Даже если и да, посчитают монахи, что существо превратилось в женщину, то его (существо) выгонят из местной Сангхи и не возьмут в другую. Соответственно, даже если не исключат формально, то оно само расстрижётся ))

----------

Мира Смирнова (16.09.2013), Фил (16.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну как бы в буддизме считается, что есть присущая существам "женскость" и "мужскость" -) В абхидхамме это даже две отдельные дхаммы, и, вот так просто их изменить, некими операциями, наверное, нельзя. Внутренне они всё равно остаются и они и определяют настоящий, а не искусственный пол. Но тут я не знаю, на 100% не уверен, конечно ) Даже если и да, посчитают монахи, что существо превратилось в женщину, то его (существо) выгонят из местной Сангхи и не возьмут в другую. Соответственно, даже если не исключат формально, то оно само расстрижётся ))


Это я все в шутку, но как то надуманно...
Из Сангхи выгонят, а в другую не возьмут, потому что на данный момент другой нет.
Вот они и образуют  :Smilie: 
Предполагаем, что расстригаться они не захотят сами.
А стригут все таки по половым признакам, а не по набору дхамм?

----------


## Raudex

> А что это за "дисквалификация по вводным показателям" ?


а я как то приводил их, один из пунков - пол
если хотите я поищу

----------

Zom (16.09.2013), Фил (16.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> а я как то приводил их, один из пунков - пол
> если хотите я поищу


По моему гермафродитов нельзя, а они же не гермафродитами будут.
Вполне себе женщинами без репродуктивной функции.
Но про репродуктивную функцию точно ничего нет.

----------


## Raudex

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post496249

----------

Zom (16.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Из Сангхи выгонят, а в другую не возьмут, потому что на данный момент другой нет.
> Вот они и образуют


Если образуют другую - создадут раскол в Сангхе, попадут в ад. Потому что остальная Сангха их признавать не будет, как это было в истории с Девадаттой.

----------

Фил (16.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post496249


Тогда ничего не получится  :Frown:

----------


## Raudex

> По моему гермафродитов нельзя, а они же не гермафродитами будут.
> Вполне себе женщинами без репродуктивной функции.
> Но про репродуктивную функцию точно ничего нет.


а даже если считать их 100% тётками всё равно упасампада будет не дейстительной,
формально бхикхуня это та которая правильно посвещена
а у них упасампада другая - дургие условия и церемонь отличается

----------

Zom (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> а даже если считать их 100% тётками всё равно упасампада будет не дейстительной,
> формально бхикхуня это та которая правильно посвещена
> а у них упасампада другая - дургие условия и церемонь отличается


Вывод один: надо тёткам на Тайвань или в Китай ехать, чтобы полностью посвятиться в бхикшуни. Можно даже больше не обсуждать эту тему.

----------

Zom (16.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вывод один: надо тёткам на Тайвань или в Китай ехать, чтобы полностью посвятиться в бхикшуни. Можно даже больше не обсуждать эту тему.


Если хочется именно "поиметь" весь формальный набор обетов, то да, это единственный вариант. Не знаю, правда, насколько они отличаются от тхеравадинских обетов для монахинь. Какие-то отличия явно есть.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тогда ничего не получится


Если бы были хоть какие-то возможности правильно возродить женскую традицию - она бы уж давно была возрождена..... :Frown:  В тибетском буддизме те же проблемы. Линия не должны была прерываться - и было бы все путем. 

Нико, а тибетским монашкам тоже надо на Тайвать или в Китай ехать? В Дхасе, вон, есть женские монастыри - как у них дело-то обстоит?

----------


## Нико

> Если хочется именно "поиметь" весь формальный набор обетов, то да, это единственный вариант. Не знаю, правда, насколько они отличаются от тхеравадинских обетов для монахинь. Какие-то отличия явно есть.


Это единственный вариант. Есть несколько хардкорских монахинь в тибетском буддизме, которые специально ездили за полным посвящением в Китай. Западные. Тутошних монахинь эта тема не волнует.

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В Дхасе, вон, есть женские монастыри - как у них дело-то обстоит?


Там гецулмы, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Raudex

поймал ся на мысли приятно что эта традиционно провокационная и больная тема давным давно обсуждается на БФ, не закрыта, и, о боже, нет истерик!

----------

Zom (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> поймал ся на мысли приятно что эта традиционно провокационная и больная тема давным давно обсуждается на БФ, не закрыта, и, о боже, нет истерик!


А кому-тут истерить? :Wink: 

На форуме глупых женщин нет (всех, кто был давно забанили) :Kiss:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А кому-тут истерить?
> 
> На форуме глупых женщин нет (всех, кто был давно забанили)


Но что за позиция, что истерить в теме могут только глупые *женщины*?  :Smilie: 
Такое-то оно - шовинистическое общество  :Wink:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Но что за позиция, что истерить в теме могут только глупые *женщины*? 
> Такое-то оно - шовинистическое общество


Да, оно такое!
Даже в голову не пришло плохо подумать о мужчинах - совсем поработили! :Mad:

----------


## Нико

> Да, оно такое!
> Даже в голову не пришло плохо подумать о мужчинах - совсем поработили!


Мира, спокойнее.

----------

Мира Смирнова (16.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мне кажется, вопрос женского монашества был связан в большей степени с социальными условностями. Во времена Будды признание равных прав женщин на постижение истины должно было произвести настоящий фурор и вызвать возмущение и негодование среди многих мужчин, которых воспитывали по совсем иным моделям. Соответственно, это ставило под удар всю Сангху, у которой автоматически становилось гораздо больше недоброжелателей.


Скорее решение принимать женщин в монашество в буддизме было принято под давлением общества.




> Мне кажется, вопрос женского монашества был связан в большей степени с социальными условностями. Во времена Будды признание равных прав женщин на постижение истины должно было произвести настоящий фурор и вызвать возмущение и негодование среди многих мужчин, которых воспитывали по совсем иным моделям.


В (шветамбара-)джайнизме с самого начала монахини составляли большинство. Хотя и существовали некоторые индивидуальные правила для мужчин и женщин, но в целом был один общий свод правил, действительный как для монахов, так и для монахинь. Также, нет никаких следов опасения или нежелания принимать женщин в монашество в (шветамбара-)джайнизме. Согласно традиции женщин там стригли в монахини еще со времен Паршвы (предшественника Махавиры).

----------

Shus (02.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

По мнению Оскара фон Хинюбера есть основания полагать, что женская монашеская община образовалась спустя короткое время после смерти Будды. Т.е. при жизни Будды женской монашеской общины, по-видимому, не было.

Вот, некоторые основания для подобного вывода, которые он приводит:

- Странная ординация Махападжапати Готами, где по-сути, формальной ординации-то и не было и она считалась ординованной просто приняв восемь «суровых правил» перед Анандой. 
- Нигде Будда не показан проводящим ординацию монахинь. (исключение (позняя) тхерагатха, где по странной формуле (иди, Бхадда (ehi Bhaddā) ординована Бхадда Кундалакеса.)
- Самый удивительный факт – нигде в четырех никаях суттапитаки Будда не изображен разговаривающим с какой-нибудь конкретной монахиней. (Единственное возможное исключение – маленький и тривиальный текст из самьюттаникаи, где Будда обращается к сообществу монахинь (бхиккхунисангхе)) Нигде в суттах Будда лично не говорит с монахиней! В то же время он показан разговаривающим с монахами, группами монахов, с мирянами и мирянками. С той же самой Махападжапати Готами он общался, пока она была мирянкой. 
- Когда Будда умирал, то ни одна монахиня при этом не присутствовала. Только монахи и боги. Свидельствавать уход Будды – невероятно важная миссия для монашеского сообщества. Но монахинь там нет.

Разительный контраст с положением женского монашества в джайнизме (см. факты постом выше, плюс Махавира показан разговаривающим с конкретной монахиней он объясняет тем, что, возможно, изначально буддийская сангха создавалась, как исключительно мужская и только позже, под давлением общественности, вынуждена была пойти на пострижение женщин.

И первыми монахинями были, по-видимому, женщины-аскеты из других сект (джайнизма, например). Отсюда странные и необычные термины касающиеся женской ординации, превнесенны, по-видимому, первыми монахинями из других сект. Эти термины (gihigatā, vuṭṭhāpeti и др.), общие с джайнизмом, но ограниченные  в буддизме употреблением только по отношению к женской ординации очень подробно разбираются Оскаром фон Хинюбером. 

Также он обращает внимание, что сама Махападжапати Готами с группой женщин, когда они встретились с Анандой, выглядели точно как женщины-аскеты (остриженные волосы, одеты в робы). (Все это, кстати, не взирая на то, что Будда до этого отказал Готами в очень суровой манере. Такие же слова Будда использовал по отношению к Девадатте, собиравшемуся расколоть сангху и к  Могаллане, когда тот собирался перевернуть землю.)

Подробнее см. статью The Foundation of the Bhikkhunīsamgha by Oskar von Hinüber

----------

Ittosai (02.10.2013), Shus (02.10.2013), Богдан Б (03.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.10.2013), Сергей Ч (02.10.2013), Фил (02.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2013)

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

> - Странная ординация Махападжапати Готами, где по-сути, формальной ординации-то и не было и она считалась ординованной просто приняв восемь «суровых правил» перед Анандой.


А разве при Будде была особая ординации при приеме в монашество?

----------

Ассаджи (02.10.2013), Жека (03.10.2013), Тао (03.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А разве при Будде была особая ординации при приеме в монашество?


Ну, были какие-то процедуры принятия. Обязательные вопросы в связи с этим. Словесные формулы принятия. 
Например, случай с Бхаддой из Тхеригатхи, где она рассказывает, что Будда ординовал ее словами: "Иди, Бхадда!", (а не "Иди, *бхиккхуни*!", как ожидалось бы)... Даже традиционный комментатор Дхаммапала отказался признать ее за формулу полной ординации и интерпретировал эту фразу, как "Иди Бхадда, к монахиням и получи у них полную ординацию". Какие-то определенные ритуалы все-таки существовали.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А разве при Будде была особая ординации при приеме в монашество?


Т.е. монахи во времена Будды стригли, как хотели? Как кому захочется?

----------


## Жека

Какая- то очередная новодельная придумка... Будда часто говорил: "мои бхикку, мои бхиккуни"
Он отправлял Нанду учить и наставлять монахинь.
Готами спрашивала его (Виная) о возможности выражать почтение обоюдно.
Есть Тхери гатха, наконец.
Виная для бхиккуни, с миллионом историй о появлении каждого правила. 
Даже странно это обсуждать
Ученые во всем сомневаются, почитайте хотя бы российских - одни сомнения и сомнения.
О том, что Будда существовал - тоже многие сомневаются.

----------

Ittosai (03.10.2013), Styeba (03.10.2013), Ассаджи (03.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.10.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Т.е. монахи во времена Будды стригли, как хотели? Как кому захочется?


Первые процедуры были крайне просты. Вспомните первых пятерых аскетов, как их посвящали.
Ритуалы стали появляться гораздо позже, после расширения Сангхи (традиция проверочного периода для аскетов других сект, запрет на упасампада для мальчиков и юношей моложе 20 и т д)

----------

Ittosai (03.10.2013), Thaitali (03.10.2013), Ассаджи (03.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.10.2013), Сергей Ч (03.10.2013), Фил (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Какая- то очередная новодельная придумка... Будда часто говорил: "мои бхикку, мои бхиккуни"
> Он отправлял Нанду учить и наставлять монахинь.
> Готами спрашивала его (Виная) о возможности выражать почтение обоюдно.
> Есть Тхери гатха, наконец.
> Виная для бхиккуни, с миллионом историй о появлении каждого правила. 
> Даже странно это обсуждать
> Ученые во всем сомневаются, почитайте хотя бы российских - одни сомнения и сомнения.
> О том, что Будда существовал - тоже многие сомневаются.


Речь в статье идет о том, что *в суттах Никай* Будда нигде и ни разу не говорит с конкретной, индивидуальной монахиней. В суттах Никай. Нигде и ни разу. 

Тысячи и тысячи сутт и нет ни одного случая, где Будда разговаривал бы с какой-нибудь конкретной монахиней! Ничего в этом странного? С монахами разговаривает везде, с мирянами разговаривает везде, с мирянками разговаривает, а вот с монахинями – нет! 

Если считаете, что такие случаи есть, то приведите, пожалуйста, пример.  Можно будет поправить этого авторитетнейшего специалиста. (Гатхи из Тхерагатхи, где Будда встречается с монахинями автор в статье упоминает:



> Only in the Therīgāthā visits of individual nuns to the Buddha are mentioned, e.g., Thī. 108, 135 or 399 and the veneration of his feet, e.g., Thī 154 or 229, and it is said once that the Buddha ordained a nun: ehi Bhadde, Thī 109, a verse built on the model of ehī Bhadda, Th 478; for the Theragāthās cf., e.g.: ehi bhikkhu, Th 625, 870. — On the date of Th/Thī cf. K. R. Norman: Elders' Verses I. Lancaster 2007, § 16, p. XXXIV "from the middle of the 5th to the middle of the 3rd cntury B.C.E.", correspondingly Elders' Verses II. Lancaster 2007, § 28, p. XXXI, cf. also L. Alsdorf: Les études jaina. Etat present et taches futures. Paris 1965 (English: Bombay 2005), p. 58ff. = 82ff.; 66 = 94..)


)

*Т.е. это факт, что в суттах Будда лично не разговаривает ни с одной конкретной, индивидуальной монахиней.* Сутты, собственно, и состоят из разговоров Будды с разными людьми (и богами). Но только не с монахинями! Вообще, с суттах мало кто показан общающимся, разговаривающим с монахинями. Такие случаи единичны. В, основном, это заступник за женщин Ананда. Сутт в никаязх – тысячи. Очень много случаев разговоров с мирянками. А вот с монахинями – единичные случаи!





> Готами спрашивала его (Виная) о возможности выражать почтение обоюдно.


Речь идет о суттах Никаи, а не о об историях из поздних частей Винаи. Повторяю, никто не говорит, что женской монашеской общины не было никогда. Ученый указывает на время ее появления (вскоре, после смерти Будды). Раз появилась община, значит были составлены и правила для нее, т.е. соответствующие разделы Винаи. Правила, понятно дело, должны идти от Будды. Канон, как известно, составлялся не одну сотню лет. Те же "суровые правила" для монахинь (гаруда дхаммы) для (думаю, многих) специалистов выглядят явно поздними дополнениями.(Например,история в Винае, которая объясняет эти правила, исходит из того, что монахини уже были, когда эти правила были введены и другие обстоятельства указывают на это).

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Первые процедуры были крайне просты. Вспомните первых пятерых аскетов, как их посвящали.
> Ритуалы стали появляться гораздо позже, после расширения Сангхи (традиция проверочного периода для аскетов других сект, запрет на упасампада для мальчиков и юношей моложе 20 и т д)


Были просты, но это были процедуры. Кто стриг первых пятярых аскетов? Монахам позволяются вольности в пострижении или они должны следовать установленным Буддой процедурам?
Кстати, весь сыр-бор, касательно темы женского монашества, в том, что установлены четкие правила (т.е. есть четкие процедуры), которые не могут, как считается духовенством, быть нарушены.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Какая- то очередная новодельная придумка... Будда часто говорил: "мои бхикку, мои бхиккуни"


Не понял, причем здесь "мои бхиккху, мои бхиккхуни"? Речь идет о формуле ординации "Иди, бхиккху!" и "Иди, бхиккхуни!". Это стандартные формулы. А вот, "Иди, Бхадда!" выглядит очень необычно и традиционный комментатор отказывается видеть в ней формулу ординации.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Ни одна Сангха в тхеравадинских странах не восстанавливает у себя монашество, вероятно, по трём причинам. Во-первых, есть двоякое толкование возможности восстановить. С одной стороны вроде есть лазейка, а с другой её нет. Во-вторых, тхеравада очень консервативна, включая общество, и введение нового института может расколоть буддийское общество надвое - что очень-очень плохо. И третье, Будда-то сам, собственно, не горел желанием постригать женщин в монахини. Будучи напрямую спрошенным об этом, он три раза отказывал и установил только путём обходных маневров со стороны Ананды, при этом, сделал пророчество, что благая (неискажённая) Дхамма просуществует в неискажённом виде всего 500 лет, а не 1000. Очевидно это весомые аргументы, почему главные советы Сангх не соглашаются на восстановление.


Исходя из того, что китайская сангха монахинь была основана в пятом веке монахинями из Шри Ланки, можно сказать, что в этом смысле линия передачи сохранилась.

В двадцатом веке начали предприниматься усилия по возрождению сангхи монахинь в Тхераваде.

Так, например, Ая Кхема приняла полное монашеское посвящение в Китае специально для того, чтобы возродить линию передачи в Тхераваде. Она передала посвящение другим женщинам, основав женский монастырь на острове Параппадува на Шри Ланке.

http://www.ayyakhemamandir.org/

В 1987 году она основала организацию женщин-буддисток "Сакьядхита" (Дочери Будды)

http://www.sakyadhita.org/

Аналогично поступила Ворамай Кабилсингх (Voramai Kabilsingh), которая в 1971 году получила полное посвящение на Тайване. Благодаря её усилиям основан первый тайский женский монастырь Сонгдхаммакальяни. Её дочь получила полное посвящение от шри-ланкийских монахинь, приняв имя Дхаммананда.

http://www.thaibhikkhunis.org/eng/in...&id=1&Itemid=3

----------

Thaitali (03.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Да, и думаю, что стоит еще раз обратить внимание на то, что ни одной монахини не присутствовало при смерти Будды, при его уходе в Нирвану. И так во всех версиях Махапариниббаны сутты (т.е. в версиях разных школ). Присутствуют монахи и боги. А где монахини?

----------

Shus (03.10.2013), Сергей Ч (03.10.2013), Фил (03.10.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Исходя из того, что китайская сангха монахинь была основана в пятом веке монахинями из Шри Ланки.....


Можно по-подробнее и с источником?

----------


## Жека

> Не понял, причем здесь "мои бхиккху, мои бхиккхуни"? Речь идет о формуле ординации "Иди, бхиккху!" и "Иди, бхиккхуни!". Это стандартные формулы. А вот, "Иди, Бхадда!" выглядит очень необычно и традиционный комментатор отказывается видеть в ней формулу ординации.


Вы занимаетесь доказательством какой- то нелепой новодельной идеи, которая противоречит здравому смыслу.
В Винае Будда разговаривает с Висакхой, которая говорит, что хочет подарить бхиккуни одежды для купания, и он ей позволяет. 
Есть сутта, в которой Будда посылает Нанду наставить монахинь, есть сутта, где Ананда впадает в неловкую ситуацию от того, что монахиня влюбилась в него, есть сутта, где Будда учит монахинь непостоянству.
При чем тут "иди, бхиккуни"...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да, и думаю, что стоит еще раз обратить внимание на то, что ни одной монахини не присутствовало при смерти Будды, при его уходе в Нирвану. И так во всех версиях Махапариниббаны сутты (т.е. в версиях разных школ). Присутствуют монахи и боги. А где монахини?


Вот из Махапариниббаны сутты 
Nandā, ānanda, bhikkhunī pañcanna.m orambhāgiyāna.m sa.myojanāna.m parikkhayā opapātikā tattha parinibbāyinī anāvattidhammā tasmā lokā.

И вот из нее же
"Āgamissanti kho, ānanda, saddhā bhikkhū bhikkhuniyo upāsakā upāsikāyo - 'idha tathāgato jāto'tipi, 'idha tathāgato anuttara.m sammāsambodhi.m abhisambuddho'tipi, 'idha tathāgatena anuttara.m dhammacakka.m pavattitan'tipi, 'idha tathāgato anupādisesāya nibbānadhātuyā parinibbuto'tipi.

И придут, Ананда, верные монахи и монахини, благочестивые мужи и жены, и скажут: "Здесь родился Татхагата", – "Здесь обрел Татхагата полное, непревзойденное, наивысшее Пробуждение", – "Здесь запустил Татхагата Колесо Учения", – "Здесь Татхагата навсегда отошел в состояние Ниббаны, в котором не остается объектов для очищения".

И, наконец, еще одно упоминание

Na kho, ānanda, ettāvatā tathāgato sakkato vā hoti garukato vā mānito vā pūjito vā apacito vā. Yo kho, ānanda, bhikkhu vā bhikkhunī vā upāsako vā upāsikā vā dhammānudhammappa.tipanno viharati sāmīcippa.tipanno anudhammacārī, so tathāgata.m sakkaroti garu.m karoti māneti pūjeti apaciyati, paramāya pūjāya. Tasmātihānanda, dhammānudhammappa.tipannā viharissāma sāmīcippa.tipannā anudhammacārinoti. Evañhi vo, ānanda, sikkhitabban"ti.

----------

Shus (03.10.2013), Thaitali (03.10.2013), Ануруддха (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Речь в статье идет о том, что *в суттах Никай* Будда нигде и ни разу не говорит с конкретной, индивидуальной монахиней. В суттах Никай. Нигде и ни разу. 
> 
> Тысячи и тысячи сутт и нет ни одного случая, где Будда разговаривал бы с какой-нибудь конкретной монахиней! Ничего в этом странного? С монахами разговаривает везде, с мирянами разговаривает везде, с мирянками разговаривает, а вот с монахинями – нет! 
> 
> Если считаете, что такие случаи есть, то приведите, пожалуйста, пример.  Можно будет поправить этого авторитетнейшего специалиста. (Гатхи из Тхерагатхи, где Будда встречается с монахинями автор в статье упоминает:
> )
> 
> *Т.е. это факт, что в суттах Будда лично не разговаривает ни с одной конкретной, индивидуальной монахиней.* Сутты, собственно, и состоят из разговоров Будды с разными людьми (и богами). Но только не с монахинями! Вообще, с суттах мало кто показан общающимся, разговаривающим с монахинями. Такие случаи единичны. В, основном, это заступник за женщин Ананда. Сутт в никаязх – тысячи. Очень много случаев разговоров с мирянками. А вот с монахинями – единичные случаи!
> 
> ...


В Сангху бхикку бхиккуни были включены по умолчанию.
То, что в суттах нет "о бхикку и бхиккуни" говорит лишь о том, что тогда не в моде была нынешняя политкорректность, когда в книгах вставляют то и дело "he or she" ))
Есть, как минимум, три сутты - одна в Маджима Никае и две из Ангуттара никая, где бхиккуни наставляют мирян и затем миряне идут к Будде уточнять. Он отвечает, что "эта монахиня мудра, если бы вы спросили меня, я бы ответил вам точно так же".

----------

Styeba (03.10.2013), Аньезка (04.10.2013), Фил (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы занимаетесь доказательством какой- то нелепой новодельной идеи, которая противоречит здравому смыслу.
> В Винае Будда разговаривает с Висакхой, которая говорит, что хочет подарить бхиккуни одежды для купания, и он ей позволяет. 
> Есть сутта, в которой Будда посылает Нанду наставить монахинь, есть сутта, где Ананда впадает в неловкую ситуацию от того, что монахиня влюбилась в него, есть сутта, где Будда учит монахинь непостоянству.
> При чем тут "иди, бхиккуни"...


Ну, так Будда говорил *о* монахинях. Но ни в одной сутте он не говорит *с* монахиней лично. Вот в чем суть. Будда лично разговаривает с мирянками, но нигде в суттах Будда лично не разговаривает с какой-нибудь конкретной индивидуальной монахиней. Вы спорите с этим? Приведите пример сутты. Можно будет поправить именитого ученого.

----------

Мира Смирнова (03.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы занимаетесь доказательством какой- то нелепой новодельной идеи, которая противоречит здравому смыслу.


Ну, во первых, не я занимаюсь, а авторитетнейший ученый, специалист мирового уровня (на мой взгляд, самый авторитетный, на сегодняшний день). А у меня нет должной компетенции. Я не специалист, как он по пали, пракритам, санскриту. Я не специалист по буддийским текстам, как он. Я не специалист по манускриптам, как он. Статью написал он. Опровергните какое-нибудь его утверждение из статьи, если оно противоречит здравому смыслу.




> Вы занимаетесь доказательством какой- то нелепой новодельной идеи, которая противоречит здравому смыслу.
> В Винае Будда разговаривает с Висакхой, которая говорит, что хочет подарить бхиккуни одежды для купания, и он ей позволяет.


Это к чему? Это как-то доказывает, что в суттах Будда разговарил с монахинями? Причем здесь Виная?

----------


## Жека

> Ну, так Будда говорил *о* монахинях. Но ни в одной сутте он не говорит *с* монахиней лично. Вот в чем суть. Будда лично разговаривает с мирянками, но нигде в суттах Будда лично не разговаривает к какой-нибудь конкретной индивидуальной монахиней. Вы спорите с этим? Приведите пример сутты. Можно будет поправить именитого ученого.


Это вы спорите, точнее, цитируете "именитого" ученого, который ставит под сомнение очевидные факты. По вашим выводам оказывается, что Будда говорил ложь (говоря "мои бхиккуни", "рассуждая о пользе даров для бхиккуни Сангха и так далее). 
Я не могу согласиться с тем, что Будда мог лгать, простите. Все притянуто за уши. Совершенно бессмысленный разговор.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это вы спорите, точнее, цитируете "именитого" ученого, который ставит под сомнение очевидные факты. По вашим выводам оказывается, что Будда говорил ложь.


Я таких выводов не делаю.

Есть факт, что в суттах Никай, коих многие тысячи, Будда нигде не говорит лично ни с одной монахиней. Хотя с конкретными мирянками разговаривает. На этот факт обратил внимание авторитетный ученый, серьезный исследователь текстов, специалист мирового уровня. Это факт? Этот факт очевидный? Вы может его опровергнуть? Я разумеется, не проверял все тексты, но склонен в данном случае, спокойно полагаться на слова этого ученого.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну, во первых, не я занимаюсь, а авторитетнейший ученый, специалист мирового уровня (на мой взгляд, самый авторитетный, на сегодняшний день). А у меня нет должной компетенции. Я не специалист, как он по пали, пракритам, санскриту. Я не специалист по буддийским текстам, как он. Я не специалист по манускриптам, как он. Статью написал он. Опровергните какое-нибудь его утверждение из статьи, если оно противоречит здравому смыслу.
> 
> 
> Это к чему? Это как-то доказывает, что в суттах Будда разговарил с монахинями? Причем здесь Виная?


Да там все противоречит здравому смыслу. Я уже привела ряд примеров, когда Будда хвалит бхиккуни, или ругает - в Ангуттара Никае есть сутта, в которой монах и монахиня совершили совокупление, которое Будда поставил в вину монахине. 
Есть сутта, в которой монах сблизился с монахиней, и Будда сказал ему оставить это (дружбу и беседы).
При чем здесь виная? При том, что Виная - это половина всей Дхаммы. Учение Будды это Дхамма- Виная (ДхаммоджоВинайоджо). 
В Винае описаны ситуации, когда появлялись те или иные правила (например, запрет на удаление волос с тела после осмеяние монахинь куртизанками), после чего Будда запретил это делать бхиккуни.
Запрет на медитацию в лесу без монахов был установлен Буддой после изнасилования бхиккуни. 
Нужно изучать Канон, чтобы понимать, как была устроена система обучения: женские монастыри находились под опекой мужских, и они обучали бхиккуни, 
Вот классический пример 

Так я слышал: однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саваттхи в лесу Джеты, в парке Анатхапиндики. И вот Махападжапати Готами в сопровождении пятисот монахинь подошла к Благословенному; подойдя и выразив почтение Благословенному, она стала сбоку. Стоя сбоку, Махападжапати Готами так сказала Благословенному:
– Господин, пусть Благословенный наставит монахинь; господин, пусть Благословенный научит монахинь; господин, пусть Благословенный проведёт с монахинями диалог о Дхамме.
В то время старейшины наставляли монахов и монахинь притчами. Почтенный Нандака не желал наставлять монахинь притчами. Тогда Благословенный обратился к почтенному Ананде:
– Чья же, Ананда, сегодня очередь наставлять монахинь притчами?
– Господин, все по очереди уже наставили монахинь притчами. Вот только почтенный Нандака не желает наставлять монахинь притчами.
Тогда Благословенный обратился к почтенному Нандаке:
– Наставь, Нандака, монахинь; научи, Нандака, монахинь; проведи, брахман, с монахинями диалог о Дхамме.

Такие именитые ученые делают себе пиар на "разоблачениях", типа, о, я нашел истину.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Я таких выводов не делаю.
> 
> Есть факт, что в суттах Никай, коих многие тысячи, Будда нигде не говорит лично ни с одной монахиней. Хотя с конкретными мирянками разговаривает. На этот факт обратил внимание авторитетный ученый, серьезный исследователь текстов, специалист мирового уровня. Это факт? Этот факт очевидный? Вы может его опровергнуть? Я разумеется, не проверял все тексты, но склонен в данном случае, спокойно полагаться на слова этого ученого.


Вы можете полагаться на все, что вам угодно.
Я полагаюсь на то, что сказано в Палийском Каноне.
Будда перечисляет поименно монахинь, которые все остальные монахини должны ставить себе в пример как образец в Ангуттара Никае (там Готами, Дхаммадина, и другие).
Читаем сутты.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да там все противоречит здравому смыслу. Я уже привела ряд примеров, когда Будда хвалит бхиккуни, или ругает - в Ангуттара Никае есть сутта, в которой монах и монахиня совершили совокупление, которое Будда поставил в вину монахине. 
> Есть сутта, в которой монах сблизился с монахиней, и Будда сказал ему оставить это (дружбу и беседы).
> При чем здесь виная? При том, что Виная - это половина всей Дхаммы. Учение Будды это Дхамма- Виная (ДхаммоджоВинайоджо). 
> ....


Так Вы даже не понимаете о чем речь. Вы хотя бы просмотрели статью. Вы приводите примеры, где Будда упоминает монахинь, говорит о монахинях, но не говорит с монахинями! О монахинях. Примеров, где Будда говорит о монахинях, множество. Но нет ни одной сутты, где Будда говорил бы лично с конкретной индивидуальной монахиней. Говорить о монахине и говорить с монахиней - это разные ситуации. Ученый в статье обращает внимание именно на то, что в суттах нет случаев где Будда говорил бы лично с(!) конкретной монахиней! С монахиней, а не о монахине.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так Вы даже не понимаете о чем речь. Вы хотя бы просмотрели статью. Вы приводите примеры, где Будда упоминает монахинь, говорит о монахинях, но не говорит с монахинями! О монахинях. Примеров, где Будда говорит о монахинях, множество. Но нет ни одной сутты, где Будда говорил бы лично с конкретной индивидуальной монахиней. Говорить о монахине и говорить с монахиней - это разные ситуации. Ученый в статье обращает внимание именно на то, что в суттах нет случаев где Будда говорил бы лично с(!) конкретной монахиней! С монахиней, а не о монахине.


Ну так почитайте сутту, которую я привела выше. Махап. Готами с 500 монахинями пришла к Будде.
В Самьюта Никае Будда учит монахинь непостоянству.
Я уже объяснила вам, как строилась система обучения (Будда обучал бхикку, те обучали бхиккуни+ в общие сутты с обращением "о, бхикку" вполне могли включаться монахини, но тогда не было обычая говорить "бхикку и бхиккуни").
И сам факт, что Будда говорит о монахинях - что вам еще надо? Зачем слушать непонятно какого "ученого" вместо Будды Готамы? 
Загадка...

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот из Махапариниббаны сутты 
> Nandā, ānanda, bhikkhunī pañcanna.m orambhāgiyāna.m sa.myojanāna.m parikkhayā opapātikā tattha parinibbāyinī anāvattidhammā tasmā lokā.
> 
> И вот из нее же
> "Āgamissanti kho, ānanda, saddhā bhikkhū bhikkhuniyo upāsakā upāsikāyo - 'idha tathāgato jāto'tipi, 'idha tathāgato anuttara.m sammāsambodhi.m abhisambuddho'tipi, 'idha tathāgatena anuttara.m dhammacakka.m pavattitan'tipi, 'idha tathāgato anupādisesāya nibbānadhātuyā parinibbuto'tipi.
> 
> И придут, Ананда, верные монахи и монахини, благочестивые мужи и жены, и скажут: "Здесь родился Татхагата", – "Здесь обрел Татхагата полное, непревзойденное, наивысшее Пробуждение", – "Здесь запустил Татхагата Колесо Учения", – "Здесь Татхагата навсегда отошел в состояние Ниббаны, в котором не остается объектов для очищения".
> 
> И, наконец, еще одно упоминание
> ...


В сутте монахини упоминаются, но не присутствуют при уходе Будды в окончательную Нирвану. Не присутствуют в момент смерти. Речь не об упоминании или о не упоминании слова "монахиня" в Махапариниванасутте, а о том, что монахини не присутствовали в момент смерти Будды. (Что очень трудно объяснить.) Присутствовали только монахи и боги. Монахинь не было. Единственной женщиной (и то, только в версии Дхармагуптака) была мать Будды, которая спустилась с небес (с Туситы). Ни одной монахини не присутствовало при уходе Будды в окончательную Нирвану.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну так почитайте сутту, которую я привела выше. Махап. Готами с 500 монахинями пришла к Будде.
> В Самьюта Никае Будда учит монахинь непостоянству.
> Я уже объяснила вам, как строилась система обучения (Будда обучал бхикку, те обучали бхиккуни+ в общие сутты с обращением "о, бхикку" вполне могли включаться монахини, но тогда не было обычая говорить "бхикку и бхиккуни").
> И сам факт, что Будда говорит о монахинях - что вам еще надо? Зачем слушать непонятно какого "ученого" вместо Будды Готамы? 
> Загадка...


Ну, так вы приведите сутту. Приведите пример. Как называется сутта. Где она.
Про текст в Самьюта-никая автор статьи упоминает. Я также упоминал про это. Маленький текст, где он обращается просто к бхиккхунисангхе. Речь же о какой-нибудь индивидуальной конкретной монахине, с которой бы Будда разговарил в Никаях Суттантапитаки, в суттах.

----------


## Жека

> Ну, так вы приведите сутту. Приведите пример. Как называется сутта. Где она.
> Про текст в Самьюта-никая автор статьи упоминает. Я также упоминал про это. Маленький текст, где он обращается просто к бхиккхунисангхе. Речь же о какой-нибудь индивидуальной конкретной монахине, с которой бы Будда разговарил в Никаях Суттантапитаки, в суттах.


Я же процитировала выше уже
Ладно, еще раз - Нандаковада сутта Маджима Никая
И вот что говорит Будда - я повторю свой вопрос: вы считаете его слова ложью?

Aïguttara Nikàya
Dukanipàta

 Bhikkhus, a bhikkhu aspiring out of faith, should rightfully aspire, `May I be one like Sàriputta or Moggallàna. ' Bhikkhus, they are beyond compare in the midst of my disciple bhikkhus.
 Bhikkhus, a bhikkhuni aspiring out of faith, should rightfully aspire, `May I be one like bhikkhuni Khema or bhikkhuni Uppalavaõõa. ' Bhikkhus, they are beyond compare in the midst of my disciple bhikkhunis.

----------


## Vladiimir

> И сам факт, что Будда говорит о монахинях - что вам еще надо? Зачем слушать непонятно какого "ученого" вместо Будды Готамы? 
> Загадка...


Ну, Будда сам не составлял тексты в том виде, в каком мы их имеем. Специалисты по текстам (не самопровозглашенные, а настоящие специалисты, специалисты высокой компетенции) помогают лучше понять их.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> В сутте монахини упоминаются, но не присутствуют при уходе Будды в окончательную Нирвану. Не присутствуют в момент смерти. Речь не об упоминании или о не упоминании слова "монахиня" в Махапариниванасутте, а о том, что монахини не присутствовали в момент смерти Будды. (Что очень трудно объяснить.) Присутствовали только монахи и боги. Монахинь не было. Единственной женщиной (и то, только в версии Дхармагуптака) была мать Будды, которая спустилась с небес (с Туситы). Ни одной монахини не присутствовало при уходе Будды в окончательную Нирвану.


Вам самому не смешно от этого?

----------


## Жека

> Ну, Будда сам не составлял тексты в том виде, в каком мы их имеем. Специалисты по текстам (не самопровозглашенные, а настоящие специалисты, специалисты высокой компетенции) помогают лучше понять их.


Слушайте, вичикичча это главная окова, одна из самых тяжелых.
Если мы сейчас начнем подвергать сомнению аутентичность Канона в угоду каким- то специалистам (где доказательства его компетенции, кстати?), то что вообще останется от буддизма? 
Сомнения, одни сомнения

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я же процитировала выше уже
> Ладно, еще раз - Нандаковада сутта Маджима Никая.


Ну, так в Нандокаваде сутте Будда НЕ ГОВОРИТ С МОНАХИНЯМИ. Он посылает к ним Нандаку! Нандака - монах. Не монахиня! В этой сутте Будда разговаривает с монахом. Говорит с монахом о монахинях. Сам лично Будда с монахинями в ней не говорит. Не понятно, зачем Вы ее приводите в пример.

Кстати, даже таких случаев, таких упоминаний в Никаях - единицы, если учесть объем сутт.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Слушайте, вичикичча это главная окова, одна из самых тяжелых.
> Если мы сейчас начнем подвергать сомнению аутентичность Канона в угоду каким- то специалистам (где доказательства его компетенции, кстати?), то что вообще останется от буддизма? 
> Сомнения, одни сомнения


Лчно у меня проблем с сомнениями нет вообще. Конон даже по традиционным сведениям не Будда составлял. Лично для меня аутентичность Канона никоим образом не страдает. Я не считаю изучение текстов принижением ПК. Наоборот. Тесты, слова Будды, пробились к нам в таком виде в каком мы их имеем, через тысячелетия (извиняюсь за пафос) и в таком виде, в каком они есть они и ценны для меня. Не секрет, что Канон совтавлялся не одну сотню лет.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну, так в Нандокаваде сутте Будда НЕ ГОВОРИТ С МОНАХИНЯМИ. Он посылает к ним Нандаку! Нандака - монах. В этой сутте Будда разговаривает с монахом. Говорит с монахом о монахинях. Сам лично Будда с монахинями в ней не говорит. Не понятно, зачем Вы ее приводите в пример.
> 
> Кстати, даже таких случаев, таких упоминаний в Никаях - единицы, если учесть объем сутт.


Монахини подходят к Будде, и он говорит с ними, а потом посылает к ним монаха. 
Не выдумывайте ерунды. 
Я уж молчу про Тхеригатху, где монахини постоянно упоминают, что " Будда из сострадания поведал Дхамму", что она идет "в рощу, где жил Будда" и так далее.
Не создавайте себе дурной каммы, это не стОит того (отрицание истинности слов Татхагаты из Канона)

Суджата
В Сакете, лесу Аньджаны.
Увидев мир освещающего, Готаму Будду.
Приветствовав его, я села.
Он меня Дхамме учил
Из сострадания, Великий.
И, выслушав слова Благословенного,
В истину проникла я.
Такова незапятнанная Дхамма,
Коснулась я пути бессмертного.
Ушла в бездомность,
Трёх знаний достигшая:
Истинно учение Будды!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Монахини подходят к Будде, и он говорит с ними, а потом посылает к ним монаха. 
> Не выдумывайте ерунды.


Но Будда с ними не говорит! В этом то все и дело.

----------


## Жека

> Лчно у меня проблем с сомнениями нет вообще. Конон даже по традиционным сведениям не Будда составлял. Лично для меня аутентичность Канона никоим образом не страдает. Я не считаю изучение текстов принижением ПК. Наоборот. Тесты, слова Будды, пробились к нам в таком виде в каком мы их имеем, через тысячелетия (извиняюсь за пафос) и в таком виде, в каком они есть они и ценны для меня. Не секрет, что Канон совтавлялся не одну сотню лет.


Во- первых, все- таки КАнон.
Во- вторых, никто не говорит о том, что Будда его составлял. История Типитаки открыта и вы можете легко с ней ознакомиться при желании. 
Учение передавали араханты, имеющие уникальную память, и даже на шестом соборе в Бирме были монахи, которые могли продекламировать его наизусть.
Никаких противоречий в нем нет - если читать его системно: наоборот, получается, что Будда на самом деле говорит об одном и том же - разными словами. 
А на основе домыслом какого- то одного человека строить и биться за нелепую гипотезу - увольте, это несерьезный подход. Вы должны тогда отказаться от многих слов Будды.

----------


## Жека

> Но Будда с ними не говорит! В этом то все и дело.


Повторяю в третий раз: система обучения в Сангхе Будды строилась линейно: женские монастыри были под управлением мужских, и бхикку обучали бхиккуни.

----------


## Vladiimir

Да при чем здесь все это? Как это может изменить факт, что в суттах Никай нет случаев, чтобы Будда разговаривал с монахинями? Что в угоду Вам нужно канон переделывать? Вставлять туда примеры? Где их нет?

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Повторяю в третий раз: система обучения в Сангхе Будды строилась линейно: женские монастыри были под управлением мужских, и бхикку обучали бхиккуни.


Так а общение с Буддой-то у монахинь тоже под управлением мужских посредников происходило?

----------

Vladiimir (03.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. примеров, чтобы Будда разговарил с монахиней в суттах Никай Вы пока не привели.

----------


## Жека

> Да при чем здесь все это? Как это может изменить факт, что в суттах Никай нет случаев, чтобы Будда разговаривал с монахинями? Что в угоду Вам нужно канон переделывать? Вставлять туда примеры? Где их нет?


Боюсь, что это вы под влиянием неких авторов решили переделать Канон.
Сама идея того, что Виная с описанием правил от Будды, что Тхеригатха, что указание Буддой лучших монахинь и его разговоры о них, что история с посвящением тети и прочее - неправда, то это как вам бы сказать?
Вы поймите, что сейчас и без того время глубокого упадка Дхаммы, а традиция, которая с маленькой буквы указана под вашим именем, старалась тысячелетиями хранить Учение в чистоте - тоже переживает трудные времена, и беседы вроде вашей - это удар по этой чистоте, сомнения в Дхамме, Будде и Сангхе.
Можно выкинуть из Канона монахинь, или под влиянием феминизма заменить все на "он или она" (или сразу на "она"), или убрать под влиянием запада упоминания о дэвах и чудесах, убрать перерождения и камму (пережитки индуизма, как говорят некоторые).
И? Что останется от Дхаммы?

----------

Thaitali (04.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Т.е. примеров, чтобы Будда разговарил с монахиней в суттах Никай Вы пока не привели.


Я привела вам примеры, но вы же хотите доказать свою новодельную теорию.
Доказывает тот, кто выдвигает ранее не существующий тезис.
Это вы сделали. Ваш единственный довод - отсутствие диалогов Будды с монахинями. Есть, как минимум, две сутты, которые его опровергают.
Все остальное остается на своем месте: стихи старших монахинь как часть Кхуддхака Никаи, бхиккуни Патимоккха с описаниями правил от самого Будды, многочисленные описания монахинь в Каноне и так далее.

----------


## Жека

> Так а общение с Буддой-то у монахинь тоже под управлением мужских посредников происходило?


Бхикку Бодхи пишет, что в бхикку Сангху по умолчанию входила бхиккуни Сангха, то есть любой диалог Будды, начинающийся со слов "о, бхикку" мог быть обращен к обеим общинам.

----------


## Vladiimir

> И вот что говорит Будда - я повторю свой вопрос: вы считаете его слова ложью?


Понимаете, когда я вижу текст, то я осознаю, что передо мной текст, а не Будда.




> Я привела вам примеры, но вы же хотите доказать свою новодельную теорию.


Вы привели примеры, где Будда говорил о монахинях, но не с монахинями. Повторяю, характерной и странной чертой сутт суттапитаки является то, что Будда в этих суттах ни разу не говорит лично с какой-либо конкретной монахиней. Он говорит о монахинях. Говорит об их ординации, их качествах или еще о чем, но он нигде в суттах не разговаривает лично с какой-нибудь конкретной индивидуальной монахиней. В то время как достаточно много примеров, где он лично разговаривает с конкретными мирянками. И везде в текстах, разумеется, он разговаривает с монахами.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это вы сделали. Ваш единственный довод - отсутствие диалогов Будды с монахинями. Есть, как минимум, две сутты, которые его опровергают.
> .


Ну так приведите эти сутты. В Нандакаваде Будда не разговаривает с монахинями. Он ведет себя так, как будто их и нет.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы поймите, что сейчас и без того время глубокого упадка Дхаммы, а традиция, которая с маленькой буквы указана под вашим именем, старалась тысячелетиями хранить Учение в чистоте - тоже переживает трудные времена, и беседы вроде вашей - это удар по этой чистоте, сомнения в Дхамме, Будде и Сангхе.
> Можно выкинуть из Канона монахинь, или под влиянием феминизма заменить все на "он или она" (или сразу на "она"), или убрать под влиянием запада упоминания о дэвах и чудесах, убрать перерождения и камму (пережитки индуизма, как говорят некоторые).
> И? Что останется от Дхаммы?


Понимаете, лично я, например, считаю наоборот, что исследование текстов никак не может быть принижением ПК. Принижением будет, на мой взгляд, пытаться упорно не замечать, когда тексты нам сигнализируют о чем-то, маякуют, а мы будет делать, что не видим.

Ученые, такие как Оскар фон Хинюбер знают и ценят каждый значок, каждую помарочку в текстах, какой значок в какой версии текста как стоит.... Для них это жизнь. И усилия они приложили для изучения текстов очень большие. Достаточно просто взглянуть хотя бы на уровень их лингвистической компетенции.

Касательно этой ситуации, то лично мне, например, куда легче допустить, что женской сангхи при Будде еще не было, чем полагать, что Будда ввел какие-то "суровые правила" (гаруда-дхаммы) для женщин (которые явно выглядят поздней добавкой), что он признавал монахинь обузой, препятствием для существования сангхи и т.д.

Ну и тексты нам о многом говорят. Но только тексты, а не Будда. Мы имеем перед собой тексты.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

Немного не в тему - есть еще более забавная подобная теория известного переводчика Питера Мейcфилда.
Основываясь на том, почти все описанные в суттах случаи обретения "Видения Дхаммы" (вступления в поток) произошли, когда Будда передавал Учение, - он делает вывод, что при этом происходила личная передача "верного воззрения". И что после ухода Будды некому стало передавать такое Откровение, и передача учения превратилась в профанацию.

Правдоподобно, сенсационно, и еще удивительнее то, что Питера Мейсфилда приласили преподавать в буддийский университет в Бангкок. Я там однажды с ним случайно встретился, мы поговорили, и я лучше его понял.

На мой взгляд, во многочисленных подобных "сенсационных" теориях прослеживаются отзвуки биографии, - например, разочарование в буддийских духовных поисках у Мейсфилда. И, конечно, нынешняя научная среда поощряет громкие "сенсационные" правдоподобные открытия. Особенно когда они вписываются в каноны сциентизма и тотального эгалитаризма, "развенчивая авторитеты".

http://archiv.ub.uni-heidelberg.de/o...load/8735/2642

С такой логикой можно напридумывать массу забавных теорий - например, о том, что в советское время женщины ходили исключительно пешком - ведь в транспорте ездили одни мужчины, о чем свидетельствует обращение "Граждане пассажиры!"  :Smilie:  Или о том, что женщин не принимали в компартию, о чем свидетельствуют портреты политбюро  :Smilie:

----------

Thaitali (04.10.2013), Денис Евгеньев (04.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.10.2013), Карло (04.10.2013), Сергей Ч (03.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Немного не в тему - есть еще более забавная подобная теория известного переводчика Питера Мейcфилда.)


Не в тему - да. Ну, она не забавная. Читали мы и Мейсфильда, его Divine Revelation, и критику на его Divine Revelation и его переводами пользуемся.

В данном же случае фактом является, что в суттах нет разговоров Будды с какой-нибудь конкретной индивидуальной монахиней. При том, что есть множество разговоров с мирянками. И монахини не присутствуют при смерти Будды. Это факты. Как их интерпретировать и понимать - это уже другое дело. Но отрицать эти факты - значит выдумывать свой канон.

----------


## Vladiimir

Касательно Мейсфилда, то в любом случае переводы у него очень качественные.

----------


## Vladiimir

В любом случае, в том числе и с Мейсфилдом, это мнения высококлассных специалистов и всегда, на мой взгляд полезно с ними знакомиться. Вообще, можно подумать, что на любительских форумах, прям все такие объективные, компетентные и их мнение ничем не окрашено.

----------

Аурум (04.10.2013), Поляков (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сообщение от Vladiimir
> 
> 
> В сутте монахини упоминаются, но не присутствуют при уходе Будды в окончательную Нирвану. Не присутствуют в момент смерти. Речь не об упоминании или о не упоминании слова "монахиня" в Махапариниванасутте, а о том, что монахини не присутствовали в момент смерти Будды. (Что очень трудно объяснить.) Присутствовали только монахи и боги. Монахинь не было. Единственной женщиной (и то, только в версии Дхармагуптака) была мать Будды, которая спустилась с небес (с Туситы). Ни одной монахини не присутствовало при уходе Будды в окончательную Нирвану.
> 
> 
> Вам самому не смешно от этого?


Ну, а что должно быть смешного? Цитаты Вы привели невпопад. Они не говорят о присутствии монахинь при уходе Будды в Нирвану.

Ну, вот Вы привели цитату:


> Na kho, ānanda, ettāvatā tathāgato sakkato vā hoti garukato vā mānito vā pūjito vā apacito vā. Yo kho, ānanda, bhikkhu vā bhikkhunī vā upāsako vā upāsikā vā dhammānudhammappa.tipanno viharati sāmīcippa.tipanno anudhammacārī, so tathāgata.m sakkaroti garu.m karoti māneti pūjeti apaciyati, paramāya pūjāya. Tasmātihānanda, dhammānudhammappa.tipannā viharissāma sāmīcippa.tipannā anudhammacārinoti. Evañhi vo, ānanda, sikkhitabban"ti


Вот перевод этих слов (взят здесь):



> Но, Ананда, не так следует почитать Татхагату, уважать, поклоняться, чтить и ценить! *А те из монахов и монахинь, мирян и мирянок, которые следуют Дхамме, живут праведно в Дхамме, идут по пути Дхаммы, – вот кто почитает Татхагату, уважает, поклоняется, чтит и ценит, выражая наивысшее почтение!* Потому, Ананда, вы должны взращивать в себе устремление: "Мы будем следовать Дхамме, жить праведно по Дхамме, идти по пути Дхаммы".


Будда говорит Ананде, что лучший способ уважения, почитания и поклонения для монахов и монахинь, мирян и мирянок -  это следование Дхамме. Будда говорит эти слова Ананде. Дает ему наставления. Не понятно, для чего Вы привели эту цитату. Она не говорит о том, что монахини присутствовали при уходе Будды в Нирвану.

Так же и другая цитата: Будда говорит Ананде, что есть четыре места «почитания и благоговения», которые подобает посещать с чувством благоговения. Это (1) место рождения Будды, (2) место, где он обрел Пробуждение, (3) место,  где он запустил Колесо Учения, (4) место, где он ушел в Нирвану. Эти места будут посещать монахи, монахини, миряне и мирянки и кто умрет во время такого паломничества с верой в сердце, тот переродится на небесах. 
Эти слова Будда говорит, Ананде, наставляет его. Люди и сейчас приходят на место ухода Будды в Нирвану, но это не значит,что эти люди присутствуют при смерти Будды. Т.е речь здесь идет о паломничествах после его смерти. Опять не понятно, для чего Вы привели эту цитату.

Т.е. слово "монахиня" в сутте встречается. Но монахини не присутствуют при Уходе Будды.

----------


## Ассаджи

> В данном же случае фактом является, что в суттах нет разговоров Будды с какой-нибудь конкретной индивидуальной монахиней. При том, что есть множество разговоров с мирянками.


Это неправда - есть, например, разговор с Махападжапати Готами:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....053.than.html




> И монахини не присутствуют при смерти Будды. Это факты.


И это тоже выдумка. Можно подумать, что Оскар фон Хинюбер лично присутствовал при уходе Будды, и засвидетельствовал отсутствие там монахинь. Кто именно там был, помимо упомянутых в сутте людей - неизвестно.

Таких правдоподобных теорий можно выдумать миллион.

----------

Ittosai (04.10.2013), Thaitali (04.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2013)

----------


## Карло

Vladiimir, как мне кажется, вы привели интересные аргументы. Однако, есть ряд свидетельств обратного качества.

Дост. Бхикку Бодхи в предисловии к AN даже сделал целую главу "Монахини и Женщины в Ангуттара Никае" (видимо, как дань феминистически настроенным женщинам). Я не буду приводить сами сутты, но только куски из введения:




> AN в перечне наиболее выдающихся учеников, включает раздел, посвященный выдающимся монахиням. ... раздел о монахинях содержит только одну часть с тринадцатью именами. ... Похоже, что Ekottaragama китайской версии Трипитаки, происходящей от другой ранней школы, включает намного больше монахинь среди выдающихся учеников.
> 
> В 7:56 Будда говорит о двух дэвах сообщивших ему, что ряд монахинь "освободились без остатка". В 8:53 он объясняет монахине Mahapajapati Gotami восемь отличительных черт правильного Учения и учеников. В 10:28а "монахиня из Kajangala" отвечает на десять вопросов. Когда ее ответы имеют отношение к Будде, он говорит: "Монахиня из Kajangala мудра, великой мудрости. Если бы ты спросил меня об этом, я бы ответил точно также, как и она."
> 
> Но AN повествует о монахинях не только в положительном ключе. Последовательность из шести сутт 5:115-20 объясняет различные причины по которым монахини будут перерождены в аду. ...
> 
> В 5:55 мы читаем о матери и сыне, которые стали монахиней и монахом. Они продолжали тесно общаться, влюбились и вовлеклись в сексуальные отношения друг с другом. Когда это было сообщено Будде, он изображен возлагающим вину на женщину: "Если о чем-то и можно сказать, как о ловушке Мары, так это в точности о женщине можно так сказать." ...
> 
> Он [Будда] восхваляет монахинь Khema и Uppalavanna как пример для других монахинь ... (4:176).

----------

sergey (04.10.2013), Thaitali (04.10.2013), Ассаджи (04.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Vladiimir, как мне кажется, вы привели интересные аргументы. Однако, есть ряд свидетельств обратного качества.


Да, действительно, (наверное) есть только единичные сутты, где Будда говорят с монахинями: одну привел Ассаджи, про другую Vladiimir написал сам. Почему так? Совсем не обязательно делать из этого вывод, что монахинь во время Будды не было. Могут быть другие объяснения. Не знаю, правильное ли оно, соответствует ли действительности, но одно объяснение предложила Евгения: что те монахи, которые опекали женскую сангху, и обучали их. А сутты об этом есть.

Если посмотреть в целом, то версия, что женская сангха существовала при Будде - традиционная, подтвержденная разными способами множеством текстов.
Версия, что женской сангхи при Будде не было, я бы сказал, конспирологическая - она требует признать, что все эти тексты согласованно сфальсифицированы. Зачем, кем, когда? Какие основания вдруг считать так? Я тоже думаю, что нет серьезных оснований к такому мнению.

Еще по теме, аргументы в пользу существования женской сангхи, в добавление к тому, что в этой теме уже написали. Сутты, где говорится о женщинах: Чулаведалла сутта, где тхери Упадинна отвечает на вопросы мирянина Висакхи, после чего Висакха идет к Будде и Будда говорит, что если бы Висакха спросил его, то он ответил бы так же.
Кхема сутта из Авьяката Самъютты Самъютта Никаи. Тхери Кхема отвечает на вопросы царя Пасенади о том, существует ли Татхагата после смерти, или... и т.д. И потом царь идет к Будде и задает ему те же вопросы и получает такие же ответы.

Одна из претензий, которые выдвинули монахи на первом соборе в адрес Ананды, согласно описанию собора в Чулавагге - что он посодействовал пострижению женщин в монахини. Т.е. это событие было и оно было еще при жизни Будды. Также оно описано и в сутте Ангуттара Никаи
http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka...mivaggo-e.html

----------

Ittosai (04.10.2013), Thaitali (04.10.2013), Ассаджи (04.10.2013), Карло (04.10.2013), Сергей Ч (04.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Карло

> Да, действительно, (наверное) есть только единичные сутты, где Будда говорят с монахинями: одну привел Ассаджи, про другую Vladiimir написал сам. Почему так? Совсем не обязательно делать из этого вывод, что монахинь во время Будды не было. Могут быть другие объяснения.


Дост. Бхикку Бодхи, кстати, предполагает (там же, во введении к переводу AN), что столь малое упоминание выдающихся монахинь было только из-за того, что самих монахинь было намного меньше, чем монахов.

Мало их было, и упоминаний тоже мало. Ничего сверхъестественного.

----------

sergey (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Vladiimir, как мне кажется, вы привели интересные аргументы. Однако, есть ряд свидетельств обратного качества.
> 
> Дост. Бхикку Бодхи в предисловии к AN даже сделал целую главу "Монахини и Женщины в Ангуттара Никае" (видимо, как дань феминистически настроенным женщинам). Я не буду приводить сами сутты, но только куски из введения:


Ну, так автор статьи прекрасно знает об этом и пишет об этом в своей статье. Будда упоминал о монахинях. С этим никто не спорит. И уж тем более не спорит автор. Он знает об этом, см. статью. Речь о личной беседе Будды с конкретной монахиней (с именем или какими-нибудь индивидуальными чертами) в суттах суттапитаки.

И конечно же существуют, как Вы говорите, свидетельства обратного качества. Но в статье обсуждаются именно те характерные черты сутт, которые позволяют ему предположить то, что он предположил.
Т.е. наличие упоминаний монахинь никак не отменяет практически полное (Ассаджи нашел один пример) отсутствие личных разговоров Будды с конкретными монахинями в самых главных, в самых объемных, самых старых текстах Канона (т.е. в суттах Суттапитаки). (при том, что достаточно много разговоров с мирянками).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дост. Бхикку Бодхи, кстати, предполагает (там же, во введении к переводу AN), что столь малое упоминание выдающихся монахинь было только из-за того, что самих монахинь было намного меньше, чем монахов.
> 
> Мало их было, и упоминаний тоже мало. Ничего сверхъестественного.


Речь в статье была не об упоминаниях. А о личных беседах.




> Мало их было, и упоминаний тоже мало. Ничего сверхъестественного.


Кстати, логическую цепочку можно было бы и продолжить: монахинь не было, и личных бесед не было. Ничего сверъестественного.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это неправда - есть, например, разговор с Махападжапати Готами:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....053.than.html


Ну, да. Похоже один пример есть, который никак не отменяет общую ситуацию касательно отсутствия личных бесед с монахинями в суттах. А только наоборот, на мой взгляд, подчеркивает ее.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ну, да. Похоже один пример есть, который никак не отменяет общую ситуацию касательно отсутствия личных бесед с монахинями в суттах. А только наоборот, на мой взгляд, подчеркивает ее.


Примерно так же мне ответил Питер Мейсфилд, когда я опроверг примером его теорию  :Smilie: 

А причин, по которым в суттах совсем мало личных бесед Будды с монахинями, может быть масса.
Например, Будда мог избегать распространения слухов по поводу своего общения с монахинями, - ведь однажды женщина пыталась, изобразив из себя беременную, распустить слухи о Будде.

----------

Thaitali (04.10.2013), Карло (04.10.2013), Сергей Ч (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А причин, по которым в суттах совсем мало личных бесед Будды с монахинями, может быть масса.


Что значит совсем мало? Один? (Ну и даже в том примере, который привели Вы, не говорится, что она монахиня. По комментарию, конечно, такой вывод следует. Но все-таки.) Т.е. пока есть всего один пример (ну и случай общего обращения к бхиккхнисангхе).

----------


## Ассаджи

> Можно по-подробнее и с источником?


"In the 5th century Bhikkhuni Tessara (Skrt. Devasara; Chin. Chin. Tieh-so-lo) and other senior bhikkhunis left in two groups by ship to Nanking in China, where they assisted Chinese Dharmaguptaka monks in re-ordaining and newly ordaining Chinese nuns. Up to the time of Bhikkhuni Tessara’s arrival, due to the lack of bhikkhunis, nuns in China had been ordained by bhikkhus only.

In the Chinese chronicles it is mentioned that the Chinese Vinaya masters stressed that although an ordination by bhikkhus alone is sufficient if no qualified bhikkhunis are available, in order to remove the doubts of nuns who had earlier been ordained by bhikkhus only, a dual ordination ceremony was conducted in 434 A.D.. The first Chinese bhikkhunis were Bhikkhuni Ching Chien (Jing-jian) ordained in 357 A.D. by bhiksus only and Bhikkhuni Hui-kuo (Hui-guo) and others ordained by a Chinese Bhikkhu Sangha led by Ven. Sangavarman and a Singhalese Bhikkhuni Sangha led by Ven. Tessara in 434 A.D..  This bhikkhuni lineage still exists up to today, not only in Chinese Buddhism, but also in Korean and Vietnamese Buddhism."

http://www.congress-on-buddhist-women.org/85.0.html

----------

Ittosai (04.10.2013), Shus (04.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Касательно Мейсфилда, то в любом случае переводы у него очень качественные.


Согласен.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Согласен.


Да и его Divine Revelation, на самом деле, обогатила мое восприятие буддийских текстов.

----------


## Vladiimir

> И это тоже выдумка. Можно подумать, что Оскар фон Хинюбер лично присутствовал при уходе Будды, и засвидетельствовал отсутствие там монахинь. Кто именно там был, помимо упомянутых в сутте людей - неизвестно.
> 
> Таких правдоподобных теорий можно выдумать миллион.


Ну ведь так можно сказать про окружающие обстоятельства в любой сутте. Неизвестно, кто там был помимо упомянутых людей, и что происходило помимо упомянутых событий.

Вот, к примеру в составленной в более поздее время махаянской Махаяна махапаринирвана сутре (когда женская сангха уже точно была) ясно говорится, что монахини присутствовали.

----------


## Сергей Ч

А ещё например в Нагара сутте Будда говорит следующее:




> "Following it, I came to direct knowledge of fabrications, direct knowledge of the origination of fabrications, direct knowledge of the cessation of fabrications, direct knowledge of the path leading to the cessation of fabrications. Knowing that directly, *I have revealed it to monks, nuns*, male lay followers & female lay followers, so that this holy life has become powerful, rich, detailed, well-populated, wide-spread, proclaimed among celestial & human beings."

----------


## Vladiimir

> А ещё например в Нагара сутте Будда говорит следующее:


Ну и так там опять он говорит о монахинях. Но не говорит с какой-нибудь монахиней. С мирянками он лично разговаривает много раз, но не с монахинями. Только говорит о них. 

Т.е. нужны примеры из сутт, где бы он лично разговаривал с конкретной монахиней, также как он разговаривал с монахами, мирянами и мирянками.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ну ведь так можно сказать про окружающие обстоятельства в любой сутте. Неизвестно, кто там был помимо упомянутых людей, и что происходило помимо упомянутых событий.


Да, пятый век до нашей эры, Индия, - даже если та или иная сутта описывает происходящее в монастыре, подойти послушать мог кто угодно. Цикады шумят, обезьяны по веткам прыгают  :Smilie:  Разве что во дворцах была охрана.




> Вот, к примеру в составленной в более поздее время махаянской Махаяна махапаринирвана сутре (когда женская сангха уже точно была) ясно говорится, что монахини присутствовали.


Да там много чего говорится:
http://www.nirvanasutra.net/convenie..._page_2007.pdf

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну и так там опять он говорит о монахинях. Но не говорит с какой-нибудь монахиней. С мирянками он лично разговаривает много раз, но не с монахинями. Только говорит о них. 
> 
> Т.е. нужны примеры из сутт, где бы он лично разговаривал с конкретной монахиней, также как он разговаривал с монахами, мирянами и мирянками.


А вот эта например: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

sergey (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А вот эта например: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Ну, об этом примере мы уже говорили. И автор статьи говорил, и я говорил и sergey говорил. Да, здесь есть обращение к монахиням, но все-таки это общее обращение "бхиккхуни". Т.е. пример не очень подходит под определение разговора к конкретной монахиней... Хотя, конечно, пример засчитывается. Автор о нем упоминает:



> The only exception seems to be a short and somewhat trivial text in the Saṃyttanikāya, where the Buddha talks to the bhikkhunīsaṃga (S V 360,19-30). [I owe this reference to Dr. T. P. Steffens (Anālayo)].

----------

Сергей Ч (04.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, об этом примере мы уже говорили. И автор статьи говорил, и я говорил и sergey говорил. Да, здесь есть обращение к монахиням, но все-таки это общее обращение "бхиккхуни". Т.е. пример не очень подходит под определение разговора к конкретной монахиней... Хотя, конечно, пример засчитывается. Автор о нем упоминает.


Судя по всему, монахи и монахини проживали на разных территориях. Будда конечно же находился среди монахов, поэтому и была возможность личных бесед и персональных вопросов в основном с бхикху, а не с бхикхуни.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Судя по всему, монахи и монахини проживали на разных территориях. Будда конечно же находился среди монахов, поэтому и была возможность личных бесед и персональных вопросов в основном с бхикху, а не с бхикхуни.


Но ведь в других текстах, в Винае, например, он с ними разговаривает.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но ведь в других текстах, в Винае, например, он с ними разговаривает.


Персонально или как в вышеприведенной сутте - в форме общих учений для собрания бхикхуни?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Персонально или как в вышеприведенной сутте - в форме общих учений для собрания бхикхуни?


В Винае он с ними разговаривает, поскольку Виная это правила. Появилась женская сангха, появились и правила и соответсвующие истории, где Будда разговаривает с ними (совсем как с мирянками в суттах!). Понятно же, что когда бы не появились эти правила, они должны быть оформлены идущими от лица Будды.
А вот в основных текстах, в суттах суттапитаки, таких случаев один или два. И это многие тысячи текстов сутт(которые, собственно, и состоят из разговоров, но только не с монахинями!).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Персонально или как в вышеприведенной сутте - в форме общих учений для собрания бхикхуни?


Персонально, конечно. В Винае он с ними разговаривает вполне персонально, как с монахами, мирянами и мирянками в суттах Суттапитки. Вполне персонально.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.10.2013)

----------


## sergey

Прочитал, точнее скорее просмотрел (в рабочее время на работе) статью фон Хинюбера. На мой взгляд, выводы его, по крайней мере, часть - необоснованы и произвольны. Опять же на мой взгляд - это довольно-таки типично для реконструкции древних событий современными исследователями или литераторами.
Конкретно: автор приводит случай, когда Ананда приглашает Махакассапу прочитать наставление монахиням. После проповеди одна из монахинь возмущается, как это Махакассапа смеет при Ананде читать наставления. Махакассапа делает замечание Ананде (за его как бы ученицу). Ананда отвечает, что мол, не стоит обращать внимание - т.к. она глупа. На это Кассапа делает еще одно строгое замечание Ананде. Та монахиня, как пишут, после этого оставила сангху. Из этого (и еще одного похожего случая), из описания создания женской сангхи и из того, что Ананду упрекали на 1 соборе в заступничестве за женщин, когда Будда согласился стричь их, автор делает вывод:
в сангхе были 2 "партии", одна - за женское монашество, другая - против. Ананда - за, Махакассапа - против. Было это после смерти Будды и женщин стали принимать в монахини после смерти Будды. Ну, предполагать можно разное, но разрыв между аргументами, их истолкованием и выводами из них, на мой взгляд весьма велики, настолько, что всерьез можно это не воспринимать, пока и если кто-то не добавит более существенного.
Кстати, в Тхеригатхе есть стихи, где монахини говорят о том, как слышали проповедь от Будды. Автор похоже тоже причисляет это к более поздним фальсификациям-добавкам.
Vladiimir, что касается ученых, даже если они любят и знают свой предмет, приходят порой к противоположным выводам. На днях читал воспоминания об акад. Лихачеве. Вот в 60 кажется или уже с конца 50 годов, была дискуссия, один исследователь доазывал, что "Слово о полку Игореве" - более позднее сочинение. Лихачев и другие доказыавли, что это неправильно, и что это, как и широко принято, сочинение древнее. Вот оба - специалисты, оба знали эту сферу, оба верили в свою правоту, похоже, а защищали противоположные точки зрения. И аргументы ведь были и у одного, и у другого.

----------

Ittosai (04.10.2013), Ассаджи (04.10.2013), Карло (04.10.2013), Сергей Ч (04.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Интересный и показательный, как мне кажется, момент. В МН 142, когда Готами еще мирянка(!) Будда упоминает сангху монахинь(!). Как выразился Оскар фон Хинюбер слово бхиккхуни сангха упомянуто в сутте "по рассеяности".

----------


## Vladiimir

> Из этого (и еще одного похожего случая), из описания создания женской сангхи и из того, что Ананду упрекали на 1 соборе в заступничестве за женщин, когда Будда согласился стричь их, автор делает вывод:
> в сангхе были 2 "партии", одна - за женское монашество, другая - против. Ананда - за, Махакассапа - против. Было это после смерти Будды и женщин стали принимать в монахини после смерти Будды. Ну, предполагать можно разное, но разрыв между аргументами, их истолкованием и выводами из них, на мой взгляд весьма велики, настолько, что всерьез можно это не воспринимать, пока и если кто-то не добавит более существенного.
> .


Насколько я помню, автор сказал, что можно "условно разделить" на фракции. Если говорить условно.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кстати, в Тхеригатхе есть стихи, где монахини говорят о том, как слышали проповедь от Будды. Автор похоже тоже причисляет это к более поздним фальсификациям-добавкам.


Ну, почему "кстати". Он перечисляет по номерам эти гатхи. Упоминаний нет в суттах. В гатхах есть. А вот в тысячах главных и наиболее старых текстов их нет. Вот в чем дело.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Vladiimir, что касается ученых, даже если они любят и знают свой предмет, приходят порой к противоположным выводам.


Ну и что? И есть разный уровень авторитетности ученых. И научные теории разные. Разные специалисты - разные взгляды. Что на форуме будем обсуждать только такие темы "Как хорошо, что Могаллана землю не перевернул! Сколько живых существ не попадало вниз и не погибло!"?

Мнения бывает разные. Хуже, на мой взгляд, когда мнений нет.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну и кто вставил слово "сообщество монахинь" (бхиккхнисангха) в МН 142, когда Готами была еще мирянкой?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Насколько я помню, автор сказал, что можно "условно разделить" на фракции. Если говорить условно.


То, что автор заметил крайнюю редкость того, чтобы персональные беседы Будды с той или иной монахиней были бы отражены именно в суттах -- это одно (кто его знает почему это так, а не иначе), а вот все последующие его выводы и теории - это как говорится мы и сами с усами!  :Cool:

----------


## Vladiimir

> То, что автор заметил крайнюю редкость того, чтобы персональные беседы Будды с той или иной монахиней были бы отражены именно в суттах -- это одно (кто его знает почему это так, а не иначе), а вот все последующие его выводы и теории - это как говорится мы и сами с усами!


"Крайняя редкость" здесь не то слово. Практически полное отсутствие. 




> а вот все последующие его выводы и теории - это как говорится мы и сами с усами!


Также как и автор! Он имеет свое мнение. Оно мне показалось интересным, я поделился статьей. Это мнение конкретного отдельного ученого. Специалиста. Форумчане могут иметь свое мнение. Им его никто не навязывает. Мне даже странно, что ко мне какие-то претензии предъявляются. (Честно я просто даже обескуражен). Можете обсуждать статью. Критиковать его аргументы. Критиковать в принципе любого можно. Кроме разве того, кто ничего не пишет.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.10.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Ну и что? И есть разный уровень авторитетности ученых. И научные теории разные. Разные специалисты - разные взгляды. Что на форуме будем обсуждать только такие темы "Как хорошо, что Могаллана землю не перевернул! Сколько живых существ не попадало вниз и не погибло!"?
> 
> Мнения бывает разные. Хуже, на мой взгляд, когда мнений нет.


Так мы и обсуждаем. ))
В науке, по крайней мере в естественных науках, кстати говоря, нет такого понятия, как отсылка к авторитету. Неважно, кто ты, ты должен привести аргументы в обоснование своих утверждений. "Ну и что?" - то, что не стоит слепо верить ученым, полагая, что если он известный ученый, то его выводы автоматически верны уже в силу одного этого. Пример с Лихачевым - про это (ссылка, просто если кому интересно про него почитать).

----------

Сергей Ч (04.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Так мы и обсуждаем. В науке, по крайней мере в естественных науках, кстати говоря, нет такого понятия, как отсылка к авторитету. Неважно, кто ты, ты должен привести аргументы в обоснование своих утверждений. "Ну и что?" - то, что не стоит слепо верить ученым, полагая, что если он известный ученый, то его выводы автоматически верны уже в силу одного этого.


Ну так и обсуждайте статью. Ее надо хотя бы прочитать. Обсуждаете мои слова. Мне снова и снова приходится приводить каки-то выдержки из статьи, снова и снова объяснять что-то, что и так понятно, если *прочитать* статью.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Так мы и обсуждаем. ))
> В науке, по крайней мере в естественных науках, кстати говоря, нет такого понятия, как отсылка к авторитету. Неважно, кто ты, ты должен привести аргументы в обоснование своих утверждений.


Но на работу не возьмут, если не подтвердить свою степень компетентности? Свое образование? Владение языками. Стаж работы и т.д.

----------


## Shus

> "In the 5th century Bhikkhuni Tessara (Skrt. Devasara; Chin. Chin. Tieh-so-lo) and other senior bhikkhunis left in two groups by ship to Nanking in China, where they assisted Chinese Dharmaguptaka monks in re-ordaining and newly ordaining Chinese nuns. Up to the time of Bhikkhuni Tessara’s arrival, due to the lack of bhikkhunis, nuns in China had been ordained by bhikkhus only. .....


Спасибо за подсказку.

В ланкийской статье так написано (есть и ссылка):

According to the "Biography of the Bhiksunis",(3) in the year 429 A.D. there was a captain of a foreign ship, Nandi by name who brought Bhiksunis from the Simhala-Country (Shih-tzu-kuo) to the Capital of the early Sung Dynasty (420-477 A.D.) at Nanking. 
They were staying in the Chin Fu Monastery and their purpose in coming to China was to form a Bhiksuni Sangha so that under this Body the higher ordination would be given to the nuns as hitherto they had been ordained by the Bhiksu Sangha. 
It seems that the first batch of Sinhalese Bhiksunls was small in number and that a fresh batch of II Bhiksunis from Ceylon led by Theri Trisarana (Tiehsara) had to be invited. The new arrivals landed in China in 433 A.D. and consequently over 300 nuns were ordained by them under the able guidance of Sanghavarman, a prominent Indian Sramana who came from India in the same year.
-------------------------------------------------
3. Pi-chiu-ni-cliuan, compiled by Pao Chang in 526 A.D., Nanjios Catalogue of Chinese Buddhist Tripitaka, No. 1497

----------

Ассаджи (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Так мы и обсуждаем. ))


Ну, так это Вы только сейчас сказали, что пробежали глазами статью. Кто ее еще читал? 

В целом, тема женщины в тхераваде мне показалась интересной. Кое-какой материал я просмотрел. Эта статья мне показалась особенно интересной. Я ей поделился. Можете соглашаться с доводами автора. Можете не соглашаться. Дело ваше. Мне, например, необразованному, мнения специалистов, особенно специалистов мирового уровня, всегда интересны. Доводы в статье, на мой взгляд вполне интересны, как и выводы автора. Форумчане могут спокойно игнорировать их, если хотят.

----------

Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Также как и автор! Он имеет свое мнение. Оно мне показалось интересным, я поделился статьей. Это мнение конкретного отдельного ученого. Специалиста. Форумчане могут иметь свое мнение. Им его никто не навязывает. Мне даже странно, что ко мне какие-то претензии предъявляются. (Честно я просто даже обескуражен). Можете обсуждать статью. Критиковать его аргументы. Критиковать в принципе любого можно. Кроме разве того, кто ничего не пишет.


Да, в отношении того, почему в суттах практически полностью отсутствуют беседы Будды с конкретной монахиней, могут быть самые разные мнения. Но вот Вы например пишите: 

_ "По мнению Оскара фон Хинюбера есть основания полагать, что женская монашеская община образовалась спустя короткое время после смерти Будды. Т.е. при жизни Будды женской монашеской общины, по-видимому, не было."
_

А как же сутты в которых упоминается общение Будды с собранием бхикхуни Сангхи? Т.е вышеупомянутое мнение уже выходит за рамки рассмотрения одного факта и превращается в теорию, в угоду которой ставятся под сомнение другие факты. )  Так или не так?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, в отношении того, почему в суттах практически полностью отсутствуют беседы Будды с конкретной монахиней, могут быть самые разные мнения. Но вот Вы например пишите: 
> 
> _ "По мнению Оскара фон Хинюбера есть основания полагать, что женская монашеская община образовалась спустя короткое время после смерти Будды. Т.е. при жизни Будды женской монашеской общины, по-видимому, не было."
> _
> 
> А как же сутты в которых упоминается общение Будды с собранием бхикхуни Сангхи? Т.е вышеупомянутое мнение уже выходит за рамки рассмотрения одного факта и превращается в теорию, в угоду которой ставятся под сомнение другие факты. )  Так или не так?


Два случая на многие тысячи? При условии последующей правки? Которая однозначно была. Или Вы о чем говорите? О суттах где не прямого общения, но есть упоминания? Ну так должно быть объяснение отсутствию прямого общения. Это в принципе очень характерная, говорящяя черта. А правка была, по мнению специалистов.

----------


## Vladiimir

Даже просто упоминания редки, если уж на то пошло.

----------


## sergey

> Ну, почему "кстати". Он перечисляет по номерам эти гатхи. Упоминаний нет в суттах. В гатхах есть. А вот в тысячах главных и наиболее старых текстов их нет. Вот в чем дело.


"Кстати" потому, что это имеет отношение к монашеству женщин. Я нашел в статье перечисление гатх в одном только месте, в примечании, но там автор не дает никакого объяснения их существованию. В его гипотезе ведь таким гатхам места нет. А гатхи есть.)




> Мне, например, необразованному, мнения специалистов, особенно специалистов мирового уровня, всегда интересны.


Мне, тоже малообразованному, бывают интересны, но не всегда, все-таки выводы они делают в своих работах и соглашаться или нет с выводами на основании приведенных там же аргументов мы можем сами, оценивая правомерность выводов. Тут я например считаю неправильной интерпретацию отношений между Анандой и Махакассапой. В жизнеописании Ананды авторства Хельмута Хеккера их отношения в свете случаев с монахинями истолковываются иначе:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...html#section-2

----------

Сергей Ч (04.10.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> "Кстати" потому, что это имеет отношение к монашеству женщин. Я нашел в статье перечисление гатх в одном только месте, в примечании, но там автор не дает никакого объяснения их существованию. В его гипотезе ведь таким гатхам места нет. А гатхи есть.)


Он говорит о СУТТАХ. О главных текстах. Мне, например, это понятно. Мне понятно, что автору кажется странным, что ТОЛЬКО в гатхах (+ 2 примера в суттах) есть такие упоминания.  Суть не в том, что такое упоминание одно, или два может вылезти. Суть что это представляет собой разительный контраст с беседами с другими участниками. Гатхи в его гипотезе, более поздние тексты. Вот и все. Тексты правились. Где-то правка была силеьнее, где-то меньше.

Ситуация лично мне (вслед за автором статьи) кажется очень странной и показательной..  И пусть одно упоминание есть. Или два. Дело не меняет. Гатхи не сутты. И хорошо, что наконец-то кто-то хоть прочитал статью и заметил упоминание автором гатх. Могу сказать от себя, что мне также странно и необычно и показтельно что только в несколькоих гатхах и двух маленьких суттах есть упомининие о перосональном разговоре Будды с монахинями.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тут я например считаю неправильной интерпретацию отношений между Анандой и Махакассапой.


А мне показалось интересной и заслуживающей внимания.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну так должно быть объяснение отсутствию прямого общения.


Так или иначе монахини в суттах упоминаются. Общение Будды с монахинями тоже. Отсутствие же в суттах  персонального общения Будды с той или иной монахиней, можно объяснить например тем, что персонально с монахинями обсуждались лишь вопросы, касаемые Винаи, но не Дхаммы. Дхамма объяснялась на общих собраниях.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (04.10.2013)

----------


## Карло

> Т.е. наличие упоминаний монахинь никак не отменяет практически полное (Ассаджи нашел один пример) отсутствие личных разговоров Будды с конкретными монахинями в самых главных, в самых объемных, самых старых текстах Канона (т.е. в суттах Суттапитаки). (при том, что достаточно много разговоров с мирянками).


Хорошо, я понимаю о чем Вы говорите, но тогда еще нужно учитывать случай, когда Будда поименно (Khema и Uppalavanna) называет монахинь, как пример для других монахинь (AN 4:176). Хоть это и не прямая беседа, но записанные слова Будды. Комментирует ли автор статьи эту сутту?

Добавлено: так, я нашел ссылку на статью и просмотрел ее. Автор упоминает эту сутту, но считает разговор "о" недостаточным.

----------

Vladiimir (04.10.2013)

----------


## Shus

Вот кстати о первоисточнике по теме о происхождении женской сангхи в Китае:
Biqiuni zhuan 比丘尼傳 "Biographies of Eminent Nuns"

----------


## Доня

> Миряне в привычном понимании - нет. А если говорить именно об отшельниках (до получения монашеского посвящения) - то да (в этом смысле они даже не являются упасаками - потому что достигают араханства ДО принятия прибежища - классический случай с отшельником Бахией). Хотя даже и таких случаев кот наплакал. Под словом "мирянин" обычно понимается "домохозяин" - человек с семьёй, работой, разными делами и обязанностями. Такому достичь араханства нереально, для этого требуется уединение от всевозможной суеты. *Но уровня не-возвращения достичь возможно*.


Пардон, что по устаревшей теме) вы имели ввиду уровень "вхождения в поток" или "анагамина"?

----------


## Доня

> Мне кажется, что женщины многие (не все) сострадательны по своей природе, и потому им легче достичь каких-то духовных качеств, чем бойцовским петушкам. Давайте надеяться, что рано или поздно у нас это получится!


Скорей более эмоциональны))

----------


## Ассаджи

> вы имели ввиду уровень "вхождения в поток" или "анагамина"?


"Не-возвращающийся" - на пали "ан-агами".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.07.2017), Доня (20.07.2017)

----------


## Доня

> "Не-возвращающийся" - на пали "ан-агами".


спасибо, не знала...и все таки интересен ответ!

----------


## Доня

> До просветления нужно еще очень много жизней, и все мы будем еще не раз и М, и Жо, и животными, и претами, и вообще кем угодно. Многие тут про это забывают и питают иллюзии, что они мужчины навсегда.


Вы серьезно считаете, что можете родиться претом? Мне почему то думается и видится, что чтобы родиться претом нужно иметь какую то очень ярко выраженную жажду, типа наркомании, жаль если я заблуждаюсь... хотелось бы уже оставаться хотя бы человеком на постоянке)))

----------


## Ассаджи

> спасибо, не знала...и все таки интересен ответ!


Я думал, что ответил, но видимо, не понял вопроса. Разъясните, пожалуйста, свой вопрос.

----------

Доня (20.07.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Я думал, что ответил, но видимо, не понял вопроса. Разъясните, пожалуйста, свой вопрос.


Ну я не совсем поняла Zoma по смыслу! Домохозяину архатство не светит. Тогда до какого конкретно уровня можно дойти он в своих практиках? Ведь если до уровня ан-агами, то это "невозвращающийся" а значит почти архат, ведь только архат может не возвратиться? А если до такого уровня может дойти домохозяин, даже если я не совсем четко (или совсем не ) понимаю про уровни, то в принципе домохозяин может и до нирваны спокойно "доковылять"), раз уж такое дело! 
не знаю насколько корректно я объяснила то что хочу понять)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Домохозяину архатство не светит. Тогда до какого конкретно уровня можно дойти он в своих практиках?


Мирянин может достигнуть и высшего Плода (при условии соблюдения брахмачарьи и т.п.), хотя это исключительные случаи, и сразу после достижения Пробуждения, такой человек покидает жизнь домохозяина, т.к. она не совместима с жизнью Араханта.

Уровня сотапанны (вступившего в поток), согласно суттам, достигали многие миряне, это уже Арья, который уже никогда не родится в мирах ниже человеческого, и максимум в течении семи жизней достигнет ниббаны. 

Вот статья, которая поможет вам разобраться в вашем вопросе Пийя Тан "Миряне, достигшие пробуждения"

Будда о ступенях святости:

– «Так ради того ли, господин, чтобы испытать подобные состояния сосредоточенности, монахи ведут при Блаженном целомудренную жизнь?»
– «Не ради того, Махали, чтобы испытать подобные состояния сосредоточенности, монахи ведут при мне целомудренную жизнь. Есть, Махали, другие состояния, превосходнее и возвышеннее, чтобы испытать которые монахи ведут при мне целомудренную жизнь».
– «Каковы же, господин, эти состояния, более превосходные и более возвышенные, чтобы испытать которые монахи ведут при Блаженном целомудренную жизнь?»

Сотаппана

– «Вот, Махали, монах, избавившись от трех уз, становится вступившим в поток, неподверженным страданию, уверенным, движущимся к просветлению. Это состояние, Махали, еще превосходнее и возвышеннее, и чтобы испытать его, монахи ведут при мне целомудренную жизнь.
Сакадагами

И вот далее, Махали, монах, избавившись от трех уз, сведя на нет страсть, ненависть и заблуждения, становится единожды возвращающимся, который, вернувшись еще раз в этот мир, кладет конец страданию. Это состояние, Махали, еще превосходнее и возвышеннее, и чтобы испытать его, монахи ведут при мне целомудренную жизнь.

Анагами

И вот далее, Махали, монах, избавившись от уз низшего порядка становится самопроизвольно родившимся в высшем мире, достигшим там освобождения, не подверженным возвращению из того мира. Это состояние, Махали, еще превосходнее и возвышеннее, и чтобы испытать его, монахи ведут при мне целомудренную жизнь.

Арахант

И вот далее, Махали, монах, с уничтожением греховных свойств, сам познав, испытав и обретя в зримом мире лишенные греховных свойств, освобождение сердца и освобождение постижения, продолжает пребывать здесь. Это состояние, Махали, еще превосходнее и возвышеннее, и чтобы испытать его, монахи ведут при мне целомудренную жизнь.

Таковы, Махали, состояния, более превосходные и более возвышенные, чтобы испытать которые, монахи ведут при мне целомудренную жизнь».
– «Но есть ли, господин, путь, есть ли способ испытать эти состояния?»
– «Есть, Махали, путь, есть способ испытать эти состояния».
– «Каков же, господин, путь, каков способ испытать эти состояния?».
– «Это праведный восьмичленный путь, а именно: правильное воззрение, правильное намерение, правильная речь, правильное действие, правильное поддержание жизни, правильное условие, правильная способность самосознания, правильная сосредоточенность. Таков, Махали, путь, таков способ испытать эти состояния». Махали сутта

>>Виды Благородных личностей (Арьев)<<

----------

Доня (20.07.2017)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Домохозяину архатство не светит.


Светит, только в конце Пути ему придется отказаться от семейной жизни и уйти в монашество.




> Тогда до какого конкретно уровня можно дойти он в своих практиках? Ведь если до уровня ан-агами, то это "невозвращающийся" а значит почти архат, ведь только архат может не возвратиться?


Арахант достиг Ниббаны в этой жизни, и соответственно в конце жизни достигает "Ниббаны без остатка". А "не-возвращающемуся" нужно еще завершить развитие мудрости, он хоть и не возвращается на более низкие планы бывания, но перерождается в "Чистых обителях" и там завершает практику.




> А если до такого уровня может дойти домохозяин, даже если я не совсем четко (или совсем не ) понимаю про уровни, то в принципе домохозяин может и до нирваны спокойно "доковылять"), раз уж такое дело!


Есть пример Бахии, который достиг Ниббаны, хоть и не стал монахом. Правда, он просто не успел стать монахом, потому что погиб. Когда нет страстей, половая жизнь теряет смысл, и во времена Будды естественно было при таких достижениях уходить в монашество.

Так что достижение Ниббаны возможно.

Подробнее этот вопрос обсуждается в теме: https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...sg6653#msg6653

----------

Доня (20.07.2017)

----------


## Raudex

> Светит, только в конце Пути ему придется отказаться от семейной жизни и уйти в монашество.


Вроде поднимали уже вопрос, но не помню звучало ли именно ваше мнение в этой связи:
Имеется в виду здесь формальное монашество или некий "монахообразный" образ жизни?
Вопрос в некотором роде риторический, так как очевидно первый вариант не всегда возможен, например в эпохи Паччека будд, или Саммасамбудд без бхиккхусангхи.
Если всё таки имеется в виду второй вариант, то каковы признаки такого образа жизни и где они описаны? Возможна ли такая жизнь, по факту монашеская, но без формальной упасампады, если идёт эпоха с бхиккхусангхой? Каков статус саманеры в этой связи, подходящ ли он?
Разумеется интересует ответ с отсылками к источникам.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если всё таки имеется в виду второй вариант, то каковы признаки такого образа жизни и где они описаны?


Такого описания для нашего времени в древних текстах нет. В наше время многие вопросы приходится решать на свой страх и риск.




> Возможна ли такая жизнь, по факту монашеская, но без формальной упасампады, если идёт эпоха с бхиккхусангхой? Каков статус саманеры в этой связи, подходящ ли он?


У меня есть пара необыкновенно талантливых в медитативной практике знакомых. После попыток вести монашескую жизнь в Азии, и попыток вести семейную жизнь, оба в итоге уехали в глухомань на Западе, - там есть специально обустроенные места, где можно жить в уединении.

Не знаю, чего они там достигнут, но думаю, что условия для практики там прекрасные.

----------


## Антарадхана

> У меня есть пара необыкновенно талантливых в медитативной практике знакомых. После попыток вести монашескую жизнь в Азии, и попыток вести семейную жизнь, оба в итоге уехали в глухомань на Западе, - там есть специально обустроенные места, где можно жить в уединении.
> 
> Не знаю, чего они там достигнут, но думаю, что условия для практики там прекрасные.


ИМХО, это наилучший вариант, т.к. семейная жизнь пыльна, а монашество в Азии в большинстве случаев - это хождение строем, подметание дорожек и заунывная церковность.

----------


## Raudex

Это всё лирика, меня интересует именно взгляд текстов на данную проблему. А проблема хоть и умозрительная, но любопытная. Вот появись сейчас арахант мирянин, ему что б не умереть в какие монахи идти? в какую никаю? в одну из наших или быть может в махаяну? а можно ли пойти в городские, петь там суатмон и тд? как насчёт саманер? что будет если кворум стригущих будет не чист? иными словами умрёт ли он, если будет ошибочно считать что постригся легитимно? Ну и наконец - является ли Паччекабудда, проживая в своей пещере горы Исигили, каким либо монахом? Каким? итд итп...
Как видите - масса вопросов.

Собственно, я изъял из своего арсенала этот вот довод про _монашество для мирян-арахантов_. Не получается тут однозначного решения, посему лучше как то обходить вопрос.

----------

Ассаджи (20.07.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это всё лирика, меня интересует именно взгляд текстов на данную проблему.


Насколько я помню идея о том, что мирянин-Арахант помрет, если не пострижется в монахи за один день - из Милиндапаньхи, текста не тхеравадинского происхождения, местами весьма мутного и смахивающего на махаянские сутры.




> Собственно, я изъял из своего арсенала этот вот довод про _монашество для мирян-арахантов_. Не получается тут однозначного решения, посему лучше как то обходить вопрос.


Почему же не получается? Вы же сами привели пример про Пачеккабудд. Жизнь Араханта не совместима с жизнью мирской (секс, работы-заботы, деньги, имущество), но он вполне может уйти в лес и жить подаянием.

----------


## Raudex

> Почему же не получается? Вы же сами привели пример про Пачеккабудд. Жизнь Араханта не совместима с жизнью мирской (секс, работы-заботы, деньги, имущество), но он вполне может уйти в лес и жить подаянием.


А с чего вы решили что важны именно эти факторы? То есть "лес" и "пиндапата". Ведь нигде не описано каким именно ему надо быть "монахом", может достаточно брахмачарьи, или даже она необязательна и надо просто _носить на шее жёлтое_. Насколько такой условный "монах" будет отличаться от формального монаха? А вопрос ведь ставится ребром! *Монашество или смерть*.

----------


## Антарадхана

> А с чего вы решили что важны именно эти факторы? То есть "лес" и "пиндапата". Ведь нигде не описано каким именно ему надо быть "монахом", может достаточно брахмачарьи, или даже она необязательна и надо просто _носить на шее жёлтое_. Насколько такой условный "монах" будет отличаться от формального монаха? А вопрос ведь ставится ребром! *Монашество или смерть*.


Потому что Арахант не может совершать большинство действий, необходимых в мирской жизни, и помимо выполнения супружеского долга, как например приобретение и продажа, накопление, а без этого в мирской жизни никуда. Поэтому если Арахант не увидит возможности получения подаяния, чтобы поддерживать тело, он просто сядет под дерево и реализует окончательную ниббану. В какой-то сутте Будда говорил, что Виная не нужна Арахантам, они в силу своей природы не могут совершить того, что там запрещено.

----------


## Raudex

> Потому что Арахант не может совершать большинство действий, необходимых в мирской жизни, и помимо выполнения супружеского долга, как например приобретение и продажа, накопление, а без этого в мирской жизни никуда. Поэтому если Арахант не увидит возможности получения подаяния, чтобы поддерживать тело, он просто сядет под дерево и реализует окончательную ниббану.


Я понял о чём вы, там не всё так однозначно, но окей, примем гипотезу, что большинство правил Винайи описывают оптимальную нравственность. Но даже в таких рамках жизнь вполне может быть не особенно аскетическая, умеренно затворническая, в некотором роде обмирщёная. В зависимости от мотивации нашего гипотетического араханта, а она может быть прозелититическая, скажем, тогда мы получим шустренького проповедника разъездного. Иными словами арахант не обязан _просто есть под дерево_.


> В какой-то сутте Будда говорил, что Виная не нужна Арахантам, они в силу своей природы не могут совершить того, что там запрещено.


Любопытно исследовать оригинальную формулировку. Особливо в контексте известной проблемы "отмены малых правил". Гипотетически отменённые правила ведь не должны были препятствовать появлению арахантов. Стало быть не вся Винайа _нужна_. А мы строго говоря вообще обсуждаем некое _неформальное монашествование_, с неопределёнными правилами, в которое допустимо может "уйти" просветлённый мирянин, избегнув, таким образом, смерти.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я понял о чём вы, там не всё так однозначно, но окей, примем гипотезу, что большинство правил Винайи описывают оптимальную нравственность. Но даже в таких рамках жизнь вполне может быть не особенно аскетическая, умеренно затворническая, в некотором роде обмирщёная. В зависимости от мотивации нашего гипотетического араханта, а она может быть прозелититическая, скажем, тогда мы получим шустренького проповедника разъездного. Иными словами арахант не обязан _просто есть под дерево_.


Уж чего-чего, а наглядных примеров жизни после Пробуждения, в Каноне огромное количество. Это как жизнь самого Будды, так и жизнь его ближайших учеников, о которых было известно, что они достигли плода Араханта.

В АН 9.7 Будда говорит, что не может сделать Арахант в силу своей природы, там в частности и про накопление:




> * (1) Он неспособен намеренно лишить жизни живое существо.
> * (2) Он неспособен подобно вору взять то, что [ему] не было дано.
> * (3) Он неспособен вступить в половую связь.
> * (4) Он неспособен намеренно сказать неправду.
> * (5) Он неспособен копить вещи, чтобы наслаждаться чувственными удовольствиями, как он делал прежде, когда был мирянином. 
> * (6) Он неспособен отвергать Будду.
> * (7) Он неспособен отвергать Дхамму.
> * (8) Он неспособен отвергать Сангху.
> * (9) Он неспособен отвергать [монашескую] тренировку [2].
> ...


По моему есть похожая сутта, где перечисляются подобные невозможности для Будды, и там подробнее объясняется.

----------


## Raudex

спасибо за цитату, изучим


> В АН 9.7 в частности Будда говорит, что не может сделать Арахант в силу своей природы, там в частности и про накопление:


Но согласитесь, под данное перечисление вполне подошёл бы, скажем, мирянин с 8 правилами.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Но согласитесь, под данное перечисление вполне подошёл бы, скажем, мирянин с 8 правилами.


Тотальное отличие в том, что Арахант *никогда* не может нарушить эти условия. Тогда как миряне, да и монахи разные бывают. Но это уже несколько иная плоскость, о опознании Араханта в том или ином человеке.

Есть еще сутта (СН 53.34), где говориться, что монах, достигающий четырех джхан (путь/плод Анагамина), не может вернуться к низшей (мирской) жизни.

"Точно также, монахи, когда монах развивает и взращивает четыре джханы – царь или царские министры, близкие и родня, могли бы пригласить его принять богатство, сказав: «Ну же, дорогой, ради чего эти жёлтые [монашеские] одежды обременяют тебя? Зачем странствовать туда и сюда с обритой головой и чашей для сбора подаяний? Ну же, вернувшись к низшей жизни [мирянина], наслаждайся богатством и совершай благие дела». В самом деле, монахи, когда этот монах развивает и взращивает четыре джханы, не может случиться так, чтобы он оставил практику и вернулся к низшей жизни. Почему? Потому что долгое время его ум направлялся, склонялся, устремлялся к отречению. Не может быть такого, чтобы он вернулся к низшей жизни".

По поводу необходимости по достижению мирянином Арахантства, покинуть мирскую жизнь, речь идет именно о жизни отшельнической, т.к. это 100% подтверждается существованием Паччекабудд, которые вели отшельническую жизнь. Разумеется если в шаговой доступности есть буддийская сангха, то такой Арахант пойдет к своим, а если нет, то просто уйдет в отшельники, или если все совсем плохо, реализует окончательную ниббану.

----------


## Ануруддха

На мой взгляд Арахант умрет если не уйдет в монашество по банальной причине - ему нечего будет есть. Мотив работать или участвовать в каких-либо процессах купли-продажи отпадет совершенно и абсолютно. А в традиционном монашестве процесс жизнеобеспечения как-то налажен.

----------


## Raudex

Спасибо за ещё одну цитату. В целом вырисовывается некоторая схема, но всё равно ничего не указывает чётко на некую грань которая отличает однозначно монаха от мирянина. Не уточняет деталей. Таким образом не понятно каким будет наш гипотетический арахант принявший некий статус условного монаха. Только в самых общих чертах. Формальное монашество то понятно, оно хорошо описано, а тут всё мутно.

Ну окей, давайте ещё вот такой аспект разберём:
Мирянин Просветлел, у него есть время до вечера, что б принять этот самый статус, ну или благородно двинуть кони. 
Но почему именно до вечера? Почему не два дня , не пять? Какие такие процессы самоуничтожения необратимо запускаются? У него ж там не грыжа, пардон, вырастает. 
Если формальный постриг , как мы выяснили, не так важен, то что ему мешает посидеть, ну, скажем, неделю под деревом? Не предпринимая чего то такого _специального мирского_?

----------

Ассаджи (20.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2017)

----------


## Raudex

> На мой взгляд Арахант умрет если не уйдет в монашество по банальной причине - ему нечего будет есть. Мотив работать или участвовать в каких-либо процессах купли-продажи отпадет совершенно и абсолютно. А в традиционном монашестве процесс жизнеобеспечения как-то налажен.


Не, это не убедительно, он может жить на попечении какой нибудь "Хадиджи". Это будет законная пища даже по меркам Винайи.

----------

Ассаджи (20.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2017)

----------


## Raudex

(На всякий случай обращаю внимание, что веду этот спор, просто что б послушать доводы людей. Сам то я считаю, как уже выше написал, то, что арахант мирянин не может выжить - это ошибочное утверждение. Может.)

----------


## Raudex

> По поводу необходимости по достижению мирянином Арахантства, покинуть мирскую жизнь, речь идет именно о жизни отшельнической, т.к. это 100% подтверждается существованием Паччекабудд, которые вели отшельническую жизнь. Разумеется если в шаговой доступности есть буддийская сангха, то такой Арахант пойдет к своим, а если нет, то просто уйдет в отшельники, или если все совсем плохо, реализует окончательную ниббану.


Да ничё подобного, Паччека-Будды отщельничали, потому что некого было учить в ту эпоху. В другие эпохи учить можно и нужно. У араханта в это время появляется достойный выбор целей.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Мирянин Просветлел, у него есть время до вечера, что б принять этот самый статус, ну или благородно двинуть кони. 
> Но почему именно до вечера? Почему не два дня , не пять? Какие такие процессы самоуничтожения необратимо запускаются? У него ж там не грыжа, пардон, вырастает.


Так это не каноническая инфа про один день. Я уже говорил, что это из Милиндапаньхи.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Не, это не убедительно, он может жить на попечении какой нибудь "Хадиджи". Это будет законная пища даже по меркам Винайи.


Как вы себе это представляете? Вчерашний работяга или бизнесмен сегодня заявляет: "Знаете, я тут немного достиг просветления, поэтому просьба кормить меня и обеспечивать жильем оставшуюся жизнь".

----------


## Raudex

> Так это не каноническая инфа про один день. Я уже говорил, что это из Милиндапаньхи.


Да, я в курсе. А нигде больше не звучит этот довод? Довод уж больно крепко врос в традицию, что его часто повторяют совершенно не задумываясь, особенно когда надо быстро убедить мирян в том, что от монашества им не отвертеться, если они хотят напрактиковать чего то существенного  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

> Не, это не убедительно, он может жить на попечении какой нибудь "Хадиджи". Это будет законная пища даже по меркам Винайи.


В отшельничество уходят не только потому, что теряют интерес к семье, накоплению и другим мирским заботам, а еще потому, что: "Достопочтенный, я слышал, от странствующих аскетов, почтенных, пожилых, от своих учителей и учителей своих учителей такое: «В прошлые века были Архаты, Полностью Самопробужденные, и не было такого, чтобы эти Благословенные собирались вместе, и говорили громкими голосами, с шумом и криками, ведя разговоры на различные несерьезные темы, а именно: рассказы о царях, разбойниках и государственных чиновниках… или спекулятивные разговоры о существовании и несуществовании», как мы поступаем на этом собрании теперь. Они говорили: «*Эти Благословенные посещали уединенные и отдаленные уголки леса, где отсутствуют шум и громкие звуки, где легкий ветерок дует с пастбища, но которые скрыты от глаз людей, места подходящие для размышления», также как Достопочтенный делает сейчас*". ДН 25

Город - очень шумное и суетливое место, а отшельники избегают шумных и суетливых мест, так как шум и ворох витающих людских мыслей, мешают практике.

А так - да, по идее отшельник вполне может жить в лесу, на горе, заброшенном доме или на кладбище, и быть на попечении у одного мирянина, семьи мирян, или своих родственников, которые изъявили желание поддерживать его пищей.

----------


## Raudex

> Как вы себе это представляете? Вчерашний работяга или бизнесмен сегодня заявляет: "Знаете, я тут немного достиг просветления, поэтому просьба кормить меня и обеспечивать жильем оставшуюся жизнь".


Великолепно представляю, он же не вдруг таким становится, будто вылупившись из яйца, таких и при Будде то не было, так что бы _хоп и готово_, нет, наш практик и до этого живёт достаточно скромно, проявляет моральные качества, доброжелателен, усерден в благом, и весьма вероятно, что вокруг него складывается группа доброжелательных саппортеров, которые искренне ратуют за его успехи. Я привёл лишь один вариант, первое что пришло в голову.
А ведь надо бы, по хорошему, смотреть на плоды заслуг. С высокой вероятностью арахант вполне может рассчитывать на многочисленные благоприятные обстоятельства жизненные, которые складываются как бы "сами собой".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как вы себе это представляете? Вчерашний работяга или бизнесмен сегодня заявляет: "Знаете, я тут немного достиг просветления, поэтому просьба кормить меня и обеспечивать жильем оставшуюся жизнь".


Многие фейк-просветлённые без труда находят последователей, которые их обеспечивают не только едой и жильём, но и роллс-ройсами.
или
Вчерашний работяга или бизнесмен передаёт «Хадидже» бизнес или честно заработанную недвижимость в доверительное управление.

----------

Доня (20.07.2017)

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Ассаджи;791095]


> Светит, только в конце Пути ему придется отказаться от семейной жизни и уйти в монашество.


С другой стороны, семейная жизнь какой должна быть, чтобы условия наиболее подходили для практики очень углубленной? Скорей всего когда человек продвигается очень далеко. то ему в городе жить становится уже невозможно. Затворничество становится нормой, нужды можно конечно удовлетворять каким то самым простым способом. типа если человек владеет хоть каким то мастерством, то можно прожить достаточно комфортно и семью содержать, небольшую правда, главное чтобы детей малых не было)) Это может быть деревня, свой огород - практика каждодневная. Папа где то на сеновале медитирует, семья работает. И скорей всего будет работать, потому как та атмосфера (энергия), которую может создать человек на уровне, она за него все сделает сама! Т.е. теоретически вполне допустимо стать архатом мирянину. Теперь соглашусь)) А вот после этого, как все таки достигнет просветления, тут мне вообще думается. что у него учеников уже будет тьма тьмущая! Ну элементарно, как человек действует, говорит, проявляет себя в жизни, те качества, которые арий отточил уже, тут не может быть, чтобы бац! и просветлел, и никто то тебя не заметил счастливчика!) Ну и к тому времени понятно, что какой из тебя семьянин! Недаром Будда всех родственников вдохновил уйти в монашество, было бы странно, чтобы те еще сомневались в правильности таких вот действий! 




> Есть пример Бахии, который достиг Ниббаны, хоть и не стал монахом. Правда, он просто не успел стать монахом, потому что погиб. Когда нет страстей, половая жизнь теряет смысл, и во времена Будды естественно было при таких достижениях уходить в монашество.


Ну а тут меня не секс интересовал конечно!)) Понятно что он тебе на ..не нужен! Наверняка секс тебе уже на уровне сотаппаны будет не интересен, уверена даже)

----------

Антарадхана (20.07.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> С другой стороны, семейная жизнь какой должна быть, чтобы условия наиболее подходили для практики очень углубленной? Скорей всего когда человек продвигается очень далеко. то ему в городе жить становится уже невозможно. Затворничество становится нормой, нужды можно конечно удовлетворять каким то самым простым способом. типа если человек владеет хоть каким то мастерством, то можно прожить достаточно комфортно и семью содержать, небольшую правда, главное чтобы детей малых не было


Да, может быть примерно так. Канонический случай с гончаром Гхатикарой, ставшим Анагамином в МН 81:

"Гончар Гхатикара принял прибежище в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе. Он воздерживается от убийства чувствующих существ, от взятия того, что ему не дано, от плотских услад, от лживой речи, от употребления напитков и веществ, одурманивающих ум и приводящих к недостойному поведению. Он глубоко предан Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе и следует добродетелям, ценимым благородными. Он не сомневается в [истинах о] страдании, о происхождении страдания, о прекращении страдания. Он принимает пищу только один раз в день, соблюдает обет безбрачия, добродетелен, приятен в общении. Он отстранился от драгоценностей и всего, сделанного из золота, отказался от золота и серебра. Он не добывает глину ни лопатой, ни руками, а изготавливает посуду и кувшины из того, что найдено на берегу или нарыто крысами или собаками. Изготовив же кувшин, он говорит: «Пусть, кто захочет, оставит [мне] немного какого-нибудь риса, бобов или чечевицы и возьмёт [себе] то, что [ему] нравится». Он содержит своих слепых престарелых родителей. Разрушив пять нижних оков, привязывающих к этому берегу, он вознесётся [в Чистые Обители] и достигнет там окончательной Ниббаны, никогда более не возвращаясь из того мира".




> Наверняка секс тебе уже на уровне сотаппаны будет не интересен, уверена даже)


Я думаю, даже раньше.

----------

Ассаджи (20.07.2017), Доня (20.07.2017)

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Ассаджи;791095] 

Подробнее этот вопрос обсуждается в теме: https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...sg6653#msg6653
Помогите прошу! что это значит?
*Ваш пароль должен содержать символы верхнего и нижнего регистров, а также цифры.
*никак не могу зарегиться там  :Frown:

----------


## Ассаджи

> Помогите прошу! что это значит?
> *Ваш пароль должен содержать символы верхнего и нижнего регистров, а также цифры.
> *


Поскольку этот вопрос пригодится и для этого форума, отвечу здесь.

Используйте один из генераторов паролей, например:
https://2ip.ua/ru/services/useful-se...word-generator
http://genpas.peter23.com/

проставив галочки там, где нужно, - и всё получится.

----------

Доня (20.07.2017)

----------


## Леон И

Буддизм ранних школ является наследником арийской ведийской традиции.

Арийская ведийская традиция являлась патриархальной, женщины в ней не играли значимой роли.

См. http://www.mahadevi.ru/genesis.html

Так Брахмой или Марой женщина стать не может.

Женские божества типитаки лишь упоминаются, как жены дэвов, но практически не фигурируют в мифах.

За исключением поздних джатак, куда проник индуистский-дравидский ингредиент.

Все это отобразилось на положение дел.

Естественной природе это соответствует, миром правят и доминируют мужчины.

----------


## Shus

> Женские божества типитаки лишь упоминаются, как жены дэвов, но практически не фигурируют в мифах....


См. богиня земли Васудхара. Ключевой персонаж повествования о пробуждении Гаутамы. Популярна во всех странах ЮВА. Ее статуй особенно много в Лаосе, хотя и в Таиланде тоже хватает.




> За исключением поздних джатак, куда проник индуистский-дравидский ингредиент.


Интересно бы увидеть ссылку на источник, поскольку индуизма тогда еще не было, а дравиды в тех местах, где создавались джатаки, никогда не жили и не живут.

----------

Антарадхана (23.07.2017), Ассаджи (23.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2017)

----------


## Леон И

> См. богиня земли Васудхара. Ключевой персонаж повествования о пробуждении Гаутамы. Популярна во всех странах ЮВА. Ее статуй особенно много в Лаосе, хотя и в Таиланде тоже хватает.
> 
> 
> Интересно бы увидеть ссылку на источник, поскольку индуизма тогда еще не было, а дравиды в тех местах, где создавались джатаки, никогда не жили и не живут.


Никаким ключевым персонажем она не является.

Культ ее внешний, каноном не предписан.

Ключевые боги типитаки - Брахма, Мара и Сакка, а также несколько дэвапутт и четыре махараджа, все мужского рода.

Ключевые вредители - асуры, якши и наги - тоже мужики.

Именно мужским нечеловеческим существам посвящено больше всего сутт, после самого Будды конечно.

Джатаки поздний источник, следы индуизма в нем очевидны, для специалистов.

Сам индуизм эволюционировал на почве взаимодействия пришлой арийской и туземной дравидской культур.

----------


## Shus

> Никаким ключевым персонажем она не является.
> Культ ее внешний, каноном не предписан.


Однако, именно ее Гаутама призвал  в свидетели маравиджайи.
Каноном вообще никакие "культы" не предписаны (кроме как почитания "четырех мест" в Махапаринирвана-сутте), скорее наоборот.




> Джатаки поздний источник, следы индуизма в нем очевидны, для специалистов.
> Сам индуизм эволюционировал на почве взаимодействия пришлой арийской и туземной дравидской культур.


Что очевидно, так это то, что оборот "... очевидны, для специалистов" - из известных "Правил ...". :Smilie: 

На вопрос Вы не ответили.

----------

Антарадхана (24.07.2017), Ассаджи (24.07.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Недавно задумывался, что в той-же например Сигаловада сутте, нет никакой дискриминации женщин. Там нормальные обязательства мужа к жене и жены к мужу, показана хорошая модель супружеских отношений.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще при том, что принято считать то общество  патриархальным, там есть довольно интересные моменты.

Так женщины вполне вели бизнесовые дела, в том числе и занимались банкирством ростовщичеством. Имели собственные свиты и советы. 
Девушки имели доступ к образованию того времени. Были женщины участвующие в дискуссиях. 
Имели свободу выбора мужа. И даже часто именно матери выбирали жену сыну, а жёны других жён своим мужьям.

Были ещё очень распространены такие понятия, соответствия которым даже нет среди слов нашего эмансипированного общества. По аналогии с нашими по отчеству и фамилии по мужской линии, это можно назвать: по материнству и фамилия по женской линии. Это было очень распространено и самособой разумеющееся. Так тогда люди, кроме собственных имён данных после рождении  и имён приобретённых по жизни, также имели: и имяпоотчеству и имяпоматери, и фамилию передающуюся по мужской линии и фамилию передающуюся по женской линии.
Вот всем известные Сарипутта (Шарипутра) и Моггалана(Маудгаляна) - это отчества только по материнству, по имени матери. 
А Готама (Гаутама) у Будды, это фамилия и род передающиеся по женской линии.

----------


## Shus

> Вообще при том, что принято считать то общество  патриархальным, там есть довольно интересные моменты....


Это к вопросу об "Индиях". Места, где путешествовал и проповедовал Будда (Магадха и  прилегающие к ней земли) никогда не были территориями брахманизма. Это была другая этнокультурная среда со своими обычаями и особенностями, которую сейчас иногда называют "Большой Магадхой" (есть даже особые теории о населении этих территорий).
Мне попадалась одна работа (к сожалению, не помню ее название), в которой, помимо прочего, подсчитано количество упоминаний в суттах брахманов в сельской и городской среде, т.е. "в быту" (помимо ученых оппонентов Будды и придворных брахманов-учителей), и их количество очень мало.

P.S. У меня в связи с этим возникла (очень приблизительная) ассоциация с Римом (брахманские территории Доаба и рядом) и Палестиной (Магадха и окрестности).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это к вопросу об "Индиях". Места, где путешествовал и проповедовал Будда (Магадха и  прилегающие к ней земли) никогда не были территориями брахманизма. Это была другая этнокультурная среда со своими обычаями и особенностями, которую сейчас иногда называют "Большой Магадхой" (есть даже особые теории о населении этих территорий).
> Мне попадалась одна работа (к сожалению, не помню ее название), в которой, помимо прочего, подсчитано количество упоминаний в суттах брахманов в сельской и городской среде, т.е. "в быту" (помимо ученых оппонентов Будды и придворных брахманов-учителей), и их количество очень мало.
> 
> P.S. У меня в связи с этим возникла (очень приблизительная) ассоциация с Римом (брахманские территории Доаба и рядом) и Палестиной (Магадха и окрестности).


Насколько понимаю, такое положение дел сложилось по всей территории населённой древнеиндоиранской общностью. Развитие городской, своего рода буржуазно куртуазной культуры того времени привело к вытеснению из социально культурной среды ведийских жрецов (именно жрецов-брахманов, а не брахманских родов в целом, так теже Сарипутта и Моггалана были брахманского рода из брахманского городка).

И это не только Магадха и бассейн Ганга, на то время центр древнеиноиранской общности. Это и культура того времени басейна Инда.
И это в особенности территории на север и запад от Гиндукуша, где индоарйаны осели более раньше и сформировали городскую культуры (и где кстати вообще никогда дравидийского населения небыло)
Это и территории по всему побережью полуострова Индостан и городские поселения по остальным рекам могущим служить торговыми путями и средствами коммуникации.
На что указывает и наличие в этих местах шраманского движения и распространение там различных не-ведийских учений  и довольно быстрое распространение по тем территориям буддизма.

Ведийские жрецы во многом оказались даже вытеснены вообще в дикие места джунглей и болот, к аборигенному населению полуострова. Судя по всему их даже могли путать с животными, как абригенов с духами.

Ситуация в чёмто подобна советской(Магадха, на север и запад от Гиндукуша басейн Инда)  и западной  прошлого века(остальная территория Индий, из тех там где преобладало индоарьянское население с городской культурой), когда религия хоть и оставалась, но была вытеснена на задворки общества наукой, культурой, искусством. Сейчас правда довольно быстро наступает ренессанс религиозности, а тогда ведийские жреци начали реально подыматься только к началу первого тысячелетия уже нашей эры.

п.с. Кмк., ассоциативно более походит на античные Греции, причём именно же того времени.

----------

Shus (24.07.2017)

----------


## Леон И

> Однако, именно ее Гаутама призвал  в свидетели маравиджайи.
> Каноном вообще никакие "культы" не предписаны (кроме как почитания "четырех мест" в Махапаринирвана-сутте), скорее наоборот.
> 
> 
> Что очевидно, так это то, что оборот "... очевидны, для специалистов" - из известных "Правил ...".
> 
> На вопрос Вы не ответили.


Однако, вы ведете речь про одно упоминание, максимум два-три.

Мужские боги мной перечисленные фигурируют в типитаке сотни раз.

Сакке, Брахме, Маре, дэвапуттам, яккхам посвящены целые отдельные саньютты, помимо обычных сутт.

См. http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a/samyutta.htm

Все это идентично ведийским самхитам, там аналогично массово фигурируют мужские божества (Индра, Варуна, Агни и пр.), а женские лишь упоминаются.

См. https://goo.gl/EgUdES

Буддизм арийский-патриархальный до мозга костей, в самой своей основе, хочется вам этого или нет.

Медитация на дэвов, мужчин, предписана самим Буддой, почитайте у специалистов.

См. https://goo.gl/ExDhbw

Если понадобится, то могу вам указать сами сутты с этими требованиями, хотя вы их самостоятельно можете найти, будучи буддистом.

На вопросы я вам давно ответил, ответы вас не устраивают, проблемы ваши.

----------


## Shus

> ... На вопросы я вам давно ответил, ответы вас не устраивают, проблемы ваши.


Ну да, особенно про "индуистский-дравидский ингредиент" в джатаках.  :Smilie: 

Источники посмотрел, спасибо.

Но Вы правы, надо прекращать дискуссию.

----------


## Леон И

В джатаках превозносится Дэви, якобы спускавшаяся на небеса Сакки, с более высоких небес дэвапутт.

Посмотрите когда в Индии был кодифицирован ее культ, как всевышнего божества, это эпоха поздних шакта-пуран и агам.

Примерно средневековье, уж точно не древнее.

Также посмотрите откуда растут сами ноги прото-культа Дэви (как ишвари), ноги эти очень длинные, красивые, туземные.

Также с джатак начинается тема коротких мантр в буддизме, слов силы, они там впервые упоминаются.

Это тоже было переиначено у индуистов, т.к. они всю эту тему зачали.

До индуизма (в брахманизме) под мантрой понимался только цельный длинный гимн из шрути-вед...

А веды во всей остальной типитаке называются ведами.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Такое ощущение что Леон, это Джонс, добравшийся и до этого форума)

----------


## Леон И

Вы добрались до всех буддийских форумов, вы везде на них зарегистрированы, уже порядка 3-5 лет, так и не став буддистом.

Также вы зарегистрированы и активно пишете на форумах неоиндуистов и христиан, а возможно и на мусульманских.

Так может есть смысл подвести какой-то итог вашей деятельности?

----------

